# The Official when are you going to Munich thread!



## sppuddsy (Oct 27, 2004)

Picking up an X3 on 2/24 and heading to the Dolmites for a week of skiing - dropping off in Verona - any hotel suggestions....thanks.


----------



## mmike70 (May 2, 2004)

My pickup is March 16 and departure is from Frankfurt on April 7th.


----------



## jcrose19337 (Dec 1, 2004)

530i....taking delivery mit meine Frau on May 17th (25th anniversary.) Germany for a few days then south to Venice and Cinque Terra. Two weeks total.
I know this is probably addressed elswhere in another thread, but could those of you who have already recieved your ED information package from BMW please tell me what it actually consists of? Good maps? Lodging info?
Thanks.


----------



## pedersenkl (Nov 4, 2004)

*Pickup March 17 330Cic*

Scheduled for a pickup on March 17th. 330Cic Electric Red, Gray Leather, Aluminum Brushed Trim, SP, Xenons and heated seats.

Regensburg Plant tour on March 18th. Anybody else going?

2 nights in Munich, 7 in Austrian Alps 30 mi south of Salzburg. Day trips to Innsbruck, Vienna, Salzburg, and possibly Venice.

Dropoff in Munich on March 26th. (if I can work it out on a weekend).


----------



## raywayski (Jun 15, 2004)

*April 5th*

Our plan is to arrive in Munich on April 3rd and picking the car up early on the 5th. We have made plans to visit Neuschwanstein castles, Heidleberg, Brugge, and then dropping the car off in Paris on the 8th.

Our car is "scheduled" for production... so I'll be following it thru that process... 2005 330i with auto trans (I know.... what can I say...it's my wife's car)...

Ray


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

It's looking like a party on March 17th with 7 BimmerFest'rs showing up for delivery. Amazing. Plus 4 others on the days before and after. 

I just got my hotel last night via priceline ($60.00 rejected, changed it to two nights at $65.00 accepted), so I'll be around Munich all day on Friday also. Most everybody has plans, but if some did want to meet up somewhere (RChoudry) not to far out of town (100 or so miles  ) for a cool day trip on Friday, I may be up for it. I saw some lakes on a map not far outside Munich, which could be a cool place. Or if someone has a suggestion for a meeting spot some time Friday afternoon. 

PedersenKL, what's the deal with the Regensburg tour, do you have to sign up ahead of time, what hours, etc...

EDIT: Table moved down in the thread


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

I was going to claim myself as "the winner" since I'm there on 2/21....... but noticed the icemanjs4 has me by 3 days! Ice... are we crazy to be there at that time of year? :dunno: 

Anyway...... Overnight stay in Munich
Overnight stay around Rothenburg area....
Overnight stay in Riquewihr, France...
Overnight stay in Verdun, France...
Drop off in Paris
3 nights in Paris...... on foot.

I wish you all safe and memorable trips. I picked up a new camera so will be posting some shots when I return.......... :thumbup:


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

One more quick comment.........

I've been so busy studying optional routes, to France...... trying to get good deals on Hotels..... etc, I almost forgot to get a copy of the owners manual to study before taking delivery. Has everyone done this? You can download copies from the owners circle but they're huge (8 1/2 x 11 and single sided... so about 2 inches thick). Your dealer should be able to take care of you and send you a copy. I got mine after downloading half a tree and the actual manual is very small and compact.

Once again........ you all have a GREAT time in Europe! :drink:


----------



## mlahti (Nov 28, 2004)

Wonder why so many on the 17th? My reason was that the 16th was the last day for the cheapest tickets from Lufthansa.


----------



## mlahti (Nov 28, 2004)

Wonder what time everyone is picking up on the 17th. My flight is arriving around 10:00 am onthe Thursday. Plan to take shuttle to Marriot, check in and then take a cab to the ED center around 1:00 PM or so.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

We get in right about when you will be picking up your car, we'll take our time that day relaxing and pick up the car in the morning. Maybe we'll see you around that evening.



mlahti said:


> Wonder what time everyone is picking up on the 17th. My flight is arriving around 10:00 am onthe Thursday. Plan to take shuttle to Marriot, check in and then take a cab to the ED center around 1:00 PM or so.


----------



## pedersenkl (Nov 4, 2004)

*Regensburg Plant Tour - March 18th*

PedersenKL, what's the deal with the Regensburg tour, do you have to sign up ahead of time, what hours, etc...

Here is the info on the Regensburg Plant tour. They have one scheduled March 18th at 8:45am. I believe its about a 1 hr drive North of Munich and lasts 2 hrs. The Regensburg plant supposedly builds the 3 convertibles and Ms. They have a limited number of spots, so I would call or send an email asap if you are interested.

Regensburg Plant 
Public Relations and Employee Communication Office
Herbert-Quandt-Allee
D-93055 Regensburg
Tel.: +49 (0)9 41-7 70-43 80
Fax: +49 (0)9 41-7 70-35 50

[email protected]


----------



## pedersenkl (Nov 4, 2004)

*Lunch time pickup*



mlahti said:


> Wonder why so many on the 17th? My reason was that the 16th was the last day for the cheapest tickets from Lufthansa.


Same reason here. Flights were much cheaper leaving the 16th instead of 17th. The 16th was the last day before the fare increased. Probably why so may people are picking up the 17th.



mlahti said:


> Wonder what time everyone is picking up on the 17th. My flight is arriving around 10:00 am onthe Thursday. Plan to take shuttle to Marriot, check in and then take a cab to the ED center around 1:00 PM or so.


My flight gets into Munich around 8am. I'm checking into the Rennaissance (Priceline $60) and then going to the ED center for pickup. I'm thinking maybe lunch at the ED center. Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

*Good idea for post*

Hey e36m3r this was a good idea to post people's dates. It is weird not too many are going for spring break/easter. By the way if you want to do the tours at least the Dingolfing one, you can e-mail them and they are very helpful to accomodate you. :thumbup:


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

pedersenkl said:


> Same reason here. Flights were much cheaper leaving the 16th instead of 17th. The 16th was the last day before the fare increased. Probably why so may people are picking up the 17th.
> 
> My flight gets into Munich around 8am. I'm checking into the Rennaissance (Priceline $60) and then going to the ED center for pickup. I'm thinking maybe lunch at the ED center. Maybe I'll see you there.


Just wondering if the Rennaissance was recommended here at bimmerfest or otherwise. Is is centrally located or is it close to ED pick up center. That is an awesome price for a European Hotel assuming it is over 3 star.


----------



## mlahti (Nov 28, 2004)

I think the Rennaissance was mentioned here many times, but it also seems it's the only **** star hotel that comes up on priceline  I got it for $65


----------



## pedersenkl (Nov 4, 2004)

*Weekend Dropoff around Easter?*

Of those traveling in March and dropping off in Munich, when are you dropping off around the Easter holiday? My flight leaves March 26th, wondering if anyone has confirmed a weekend droppoff? How much extra? Thanks.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

pedersenkl said:


> Here is the info on the Regensburg Plant tour. They have one scheduled March 18th at 8:45am.


I don't think I can make it. I'm picking up the car that morning. Even if I'm the first one at 7:30, it will take at least a hour, and that's right when it starts... sucks, as I'm an M guy and that's where the M3 are manufactured.

EDIT: I just sent off an email to the Regensburg plant, I'll let you know what they say.



mlahti said:


> I think the Rennaissance was mentioned here many times, but it also seems it's the only **** star hotel that comes up on priceline  I got it for $65


The Marriott is also a 4* on priceline, I got same price as you.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks. Yes its great to see everyone that is going. Hope others post too...



yamilrx said:


> Hey e36m3r this was a good idea to post people's dates. It is weird not too many are going for spring break/easter. By the way if you want to do the tours at least the Dingolfing one, you can e-mail them and they are very helpful to accomodate you. :thumbup:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

We fly on the 16th too... got the good price, but we don't arrive until 1 and I didn't want to push it. So we are picking up on the 18th.



pedersenkl said:


> Same reason here. Flights were much cheaper leaving the 16th instead of 17th. The 16th was the last day before the fare increased. Probably why so may people are picking up the 17th.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

Paul4BMW said:


> Pick-up March 24: 330Cic:6-speed, Sparkling graphite, gray leather, etc...scheduled for production week after next. I can hardly wait!
> 
> /Paul


Hey paul4bmw,
I'll be flying in at 8:05am and going directly to pick up the babe, I may see you there. 530i silver gray. :thumbup:


----------



## xMotor (Feb 1, 2005)

*Feb. 18th pick-up*

Will be picking up an X3 on Feb. 18th. Kudos to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

March 23 - 545i


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

arnolds said:


> March 23 - 545i


Congrats :thumbup: AR, did ya get the Logic 7?? :eeps:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Yep..took off the Active Cruise and added the premium sound. 

Flights are booked. $560 total for two people from LAX

Arriving in Paris, Mar 18, Drop off at Frankfurt March 27 

The drop off could be a problem. Its a sunday and its easter sunday. I may have to move it back to the 28th again.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey Gene, Please add my pal Agent99 (aka 5 series Board Moderator) to the same day as Arnolds on a 545 as well


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

pedersenkl said:


> Of those traveling in March and dropping off in Munich, when are you dropping off around the Easter holiday? My flight leaves March 26th, wondering if anyone has confirmed a weekend droppoff? How much extra? Thanks.


I am also trying to drop off during easter weekend. Here are the options as emailed to me by the Munich and Frankfurt location.

Munich

They will be closed all weekend including Easter Monday. However, if you can fill out all the proper paperwork and leave a key, you can then drop the car off anytime over the weekend. Make sure to arrange taxi pickup as well. No charge for this.

Frankfurt

You can drop off on the 27th and a fee of 75 euro is payable in cash to the person receiving your car.

Please confirm these for your own trips. I'll be dropping off in Munich on March 27, around 7:30am.


----------



## OnOn (Sep 24, 2004)

Shooting for May 2nd for a 530i pick-up.....colors and options still TBD!

OnOn


----------



## cdanner (Nov 30, 2004)

*euro pickup almost here!!!*

picking up 2005 545i from munich on 03/03/05. :rofl:

02/01 leave charlotte
02/02 munich
02/03 baden baden
02/04 paris
02/05 paris
02/06 paris
02/07 back to charlotte

wait for my beauty to arrive!!!

beewang please check your email. i need to borrow the EURO NAV DISC!

chris :bigpimp:

2005 545i ED/ silver gray / black / anthracite / sport / premium sound / satellite radio / nav / heads up / comfort seats
2002 530i / black / black / premium / sport / prem sound
1993 323i black / black (my first ever bmw)


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

cdanner said:


> beewang please check your email. i need to borrow the EURO NAV DISC!


Chris, please check your PM box

regards,

bee


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

Just noticed this thread, but I'm picking up my car on February 22. 

Then 2/22 - Biberach
2/23 - Tutlingen
2/24 - Salzburg?
2/25 - Prague
2/26-27 - Berlin
2/28 - train to Stettin, Poland (Sczeczin?)
3/1 - Hannover
3/2 - dropoff in Hamburg and return


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*The Ides of March*

3/12 Fly out of Detroit

3/13 - 3/15 Munich

3/15 Pick up '05 745li (Happy Birthday!)

3/16 Salzburg

3/17 - 3/19 Prague

3/20 - 3/22 Vienna

Drop off in Vienna

4 weeks from right now I'll be over the Atlantic!


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

e36M3r, I love your idea. 

If I do not see it up there (hopefully not) on 3/11, I will set it up.


----------



## Alstoy (Nov 11, 2004)

jcrose19337 said:


> Thanks....we've been planning a long time. No firm plans yet on Cinque Terre, although it looks like it would be hard to go wrong anywhere. When do you plan to go?


As soon as I get a confirmed date on my E90. Trying for May/June.


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

*The plan*

I have finalised all plans for my trip. I can be absolutely positive that without the inputs of so many on this board, I would not have been able to work this out so efficiently. Thanks festers on your suggestions for the hotel/s.

3/9: Depart from Pittsburgh
3/10: Munchen (where else but the standard Renaissance from PL)
3/11: Pick up and then to the castles and Innsbruck ( Hotel Maximillian)
3/12: Florence (Villa Fiesole - won the maximum recommendations for any hotel on this site outside of Munich)
3/13 - 3/15 : Venice ( www.bbvenice.com)
3/16: Salzburg (hotel not decided)
3/17: Drop off in Munchen (Hotel Uhland)
3/18: Back to reality

3 more weeks to go!!! :rofl:


----------



## Alstoy (Nov 11, 2004)

PittBMW said:


> I have finalised all plans for my trip. I can be absolutely positive that without the inputs of so many on this board, I would not have been able to work this out so efficiently. Thanks festers on your suggestions for the hotel/s.
> 
> 3/9: Depart from Pittsburgh
> 3/10: Munchen (where else but the standard Renaissance from PL)
> ...


If I may suggest-stay an hour outisde of Salzburg in Hallstatt.
http://www.hallstatt.net/besucher/index.php3?lang=en


----------



## jk0001 (Jan 1, 2004)

*March 26-April 1st*

Had such a good time when I did ED, decided to go back just for fun.


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

Alstoy said:


> If I may suggest-stay an hour outisde of Salzburg in Hallstatt.
> http://www.hallstatt.net/besucher/index.php3?lang=en


I did see your other post on this........looks very interesting. Any hotel in particular that you would recommend?


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Try to stop by the Marriott for drinks the evening of the 17th. Perhaps a few will show up there.



PittBMW said:


> I have finalised all plans for my trip. I can be absolutely positive that without the inputs of so many on this board, I would not have been able to work this out so efficiently. Thanks festers on your suggestions for the hotel/s.
> 
> 3/9: Depart from Pittsburgh
> 3/10: Munchen (where else but the standard Renaissance from PL)
> ...


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

A group picture for the Mar 17'th bimmerfest invasion would be awesome! :bigpimp:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

uboat said:


> I'm glad I checked back to this thread. We arrive same flight. 1st leg is LAX to Chicago. Wife and I plan to go straight to pick up. We are open on transportation. Have you received your BMW info packet yet?
> 
> Thanks , UBoat


Let me contact my contact and see if he can easily accomodate two more people. Yes, I have my packet.

Our first leg is SFO to Chicago.

I think I will walk around the gate trying to look like a BMW ED Geek and see how many people are going to Munich for that purpose. Roundel's forever!!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Let me contact my contact and see if he can easily accomodate two more people. Yes, I have my packet.
> 
> Our first leg is SFO to Chicago.
> 
> I think I will walk around the gate trying to look like a BMW ED Geek and see how many people are going to Munich for that purpose. Roundel's forever!!


So does that mean you'll be wearing the rainbow shorts? :rofl:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Roundel shorts....


----------



## BlueRocket (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm coming over on the 21st to visit Munich before I pickup on the 24th. I'll look for you all. Staying in the Hotel Uhland.

BTW - NavPro is out of the 5 series Nav disk for Europe. Couldn't promise delivery before two weeks as of this am. Must be the high inventory cost of stocking 50 cents worth of plastic and a wrapper that they sell for $200. I'll put it toward the beer fund! :thumbup:

Thanks and congrats to you too!!



yamilrx said:


> Hey bluerocket you'll be picking up with a group of us on March 24th. Look for my 05 silver gray 530i, 6spd, Nav., beige interior. Congrats!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

That is pretty short-sighted of NavPro...their loss....


----------



## Alstoy (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry, I "should be" on for a 325 on May 20th. I am still going back-and-forth on 325 or 330. I will finalize everything by the end of this month.


----------



## uboat (Mar 3, 2005)

*Transportation*



Ågent99 said:


> Let me contact my contact and see if he can easily accomodate two more people. Yes, I have my packet.
> 
> Our first leg is SFO to Chicago.
> 
> I think I will walk around the gate trying to look like a BMW ED Geek and see how many people are going to Munich for that purpose. Roundel's forever!!


That would be great!! I'll try to connect with you in Chicago. You should love your 545, we have a 530 now that we will be keeping.

Thanks

UBoat


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

*At last!*

I've been waiting for the day I can post in this thread - it's today!

Pick up 4/15  :thumbup:

330Cic Sparkling Graphite, Step, ZHP, NAV, Xenon, PDC!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally I made it to the top of the list. I'm reporting here from the Munich Marriott at 4:02am Munich time. I guess I'm jet lagged, and can't sleep much. 

The BF Meet-up went real well, 5 BFrs along with their wives, girlfriends and friends showed up along with Bernard from the delivery center. The gang stayed 2.5 hours it was very cool to meetup so far from home.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey!! We need a who's who!!


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Hey!! We need a who's who!!


See greetings from Munich BF Meetup thread.


----------



## jwarcd (Feb 10, 2005)

Just got my production number for a Jun 10, E90


----------



## tkflips (Oct 25, 2004)

*June 27*

June 27 pickup 645 ci Convertible....June 29 drop off Amsterdam. Any good routes to take to Amsterdam? Appreciaite it... :yikes:


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

June 20 pickup of a 545 sports, then 2 weeks driving around Germany with wife and two kids (5 and 2 y/o). I hope they survive the 9hr flights.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Last I heard and checked (2 days ago) Navtech is out of DVDs to sell. What the heck am I supposed to do now? :dunno:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

I had to purchase a nav DVD here (at Frankfurter Ring) as the two burned DVDs I brought would not work consistently in my nav. Everyone here, including Bernarhd who adamantly says do not use burned DVDs tells you they do not work well. It cost me 231 Euros for the standard 3 series 2005-1 DVD (at least I can say I have the most recent one, as the borrowed dvd was 2004-1). So, it's about twice as expensive here as picking it up from Navtech direct (165.00 USD)

from Lago del Garda, largest lake in Italy



Ågent99 said:


> Last I heard and checked (2 days ago) Navtech is out of DVDs to sell. What the heck am I supposed to do now? :dunno:


----------



## racefaith (Mar 17, 2005)

*May 23rd pick-up*

Hello Folks.

Admittedly I am not that savy with forums but does an actual calendar exist?? or is this just a running forum with people posting pick-up dates?

Wife and I are grabbing our 545ia in Munich on Monday, May 23rd.

thanks!!


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

e36M3r said:


> My trip continues to go.well. We have been quite tired so our itinerary has changed. Pickup day was excellent, beautiful weather, have t-shirt pictures. I had a BUNCH of problems with my burned Nav DVD's lost at least 5 hours working on the problem. Finally laid out $300+ dollars to buy a new DVD. I suggest you tread carefully on using burned DVDs, less you pass up paying $165.00 in the states and pay over $300.00 (231 Euros to be exact) to buy one from a local dealer once in Europe.
> 
> I'll be checking in as often as possible while I'm away and try to keep this list reasonably updated. All the best for many fine experiences and a safe return home.
> 
> ...


racefaith,

Post your dates and car, and somehow it magically ends up in this calendar.


----------



## JB-From-FL (Jul 23, 2004)

*October 7 330i SMG*

Just took the punge today...



fishskis said:


> racefaith,
> 
> Post your dates and car, and somehow it magically ends up in this calendar.


----------



## SoCal Scott (Mar 2, 2005)

*May 23rd*

Jet Black 545i May 23rd. :thumbup:


----------



## em-dash (Mar 10, 2005)

Just got my confirmation. Picking up a 530i on 6/28.

can't wait,
Greg


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

Go my production Number. Picking up my E90 330i on June 27th.


----------



## ronx3 (Apr 14, 2005)

*July 4th Pick up*

We are picking up our new X3 on July 4th ( No it is not a holiday in Germany), going to the Bodensee, Verbier, San Remo, Monaco, Nice, Beaune and back to Munich. This is my wife's car replacing the ML 320.

X3 3.0i, Blue Water, Beige Leather, Navigation, Ipod

Ron


----------



## jmacsf (Apr 18, 2005)

*Pick up April 22*

Wow, I feel like I'm almost copying raywayski!! :rofl:

Pick up 4/22, then tour of the Munich factory in the afternoon and on to Heidelberg for the night. Staying in Bruges for the weekend. Drop off in Antwerp on 4/25

Getting X3 3.0i - Highland Green/Gray/Premium/Xenon/Nav (and I have the Euro nav DVD with me!!)

- Jeff


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

My salesman tells me 5/16 is a German National Holiday (I hope they're pouring; with my luck it'll will be German National Abstainance Day) so I'm back to May 17....sorry for the confusion.


----------



## okiemark (Jan 27, 2005)

*leftside driving*



Uncle Fester said:


> If you're driving to London, take the channel tunnel shuttle. It's the most hassle free way of crossing the channel, you drive on in France, clearing customs etc. _on the French side_ and sit in your car. 50 minutes later you drive straight off into the English countryside!
> 
> Now remember, we drive on the wrong side of the road  !


Driving from Folkstone to London through the English countryside...what an adventure! I had hoped to find a countryside inn outside of London, stay overnight, then dropoff the bimmer at Gatwick the next day, then train or bus to our Kensington hotel for the week in London. Do you have any suggestions on where to stay outside London? :thumbup:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

OK, I'll bite. Who you gonna drop the car off with. Some guy hanging around outside of Gatwick with his hands out? AFAIK there is only a drop off at Heathrow. I dropped my M3 there in 1997.

London
Heathpark Services UK Ltd.
Renaissance Hotel Heathrow
Room G022
Bath Road
Hounslow, Middlesex TX6 2AQ
Phone: 0044-208-99 09 050
Email: [email protected]
Hours: 9:00AM to 4:00PM



okiemark said:


> Driving from Folkstone to London through the English countryside...what an adventure! I had hoped to find a countryside inn outside of London, stay overnight, then dropoff the bimmer at Gatwick the next day, then train or bus to our Kensington hotel for the week in London. Do you have any suggestions on where to stay outside London? :thumbup:


----------



## brian545 (Apr 8, 2005)

Count me in On MAY 20th Pickup

545 Silver Gray/Black with Rear Heated Seats for Florida My 10 year old thought they be cool: :bigpimp:


----------



## trex (Sep 13, 2004)

Add me with:
Aug 5 - M3 :drive:


----------



## BMWChi (Apr 23, 2005)

*E90 May 2*

Picking up my E90 on May 2. Driving for two weeks and dropping off in Madrid.


----------



## wajiheffendi (Mar 15, 2005)

picking up my e90 330i on May 19th! add me to the list!

i'll be driving through Vience and Florence, and dropping off in Nice...

THANKS TO EVERYONE ON BIMMERFEST! if it wasn't for these forums, i wouldn't be doing ED! :thumbup:


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*You're invited*



BMWChi said:


> Picking up my E90 on May 2. Driving for two weeks and dropping off in Madrid.


Welcome. See you Sunday night? I think that three of us are staying at Le Meridien. A bit pricey, but I decided I wanted/needed to get one good night's sleep before picking up the new car  (after limited sleep on the plane on the way over)!
Six days 'til wheels up.


----------



## usaf140 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Add me to the list.*

Picking up my E90 330i Sparkling Gray Metallic, Prem Pkg, Manual on July 7th.


----------



## qamaro (Nov 20, 2004)

*May 17th Pick-up*

Alright received my confirmation packet from BMW this weekend so I'm set for picking up my E60 545i (titanium silver, prem, sport, smg, logic 7, hud) on May 17th. Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences on the board and helped me make up my mind (ED is one of the best deals around).


----------



## drfred (Oct 10, 2004)

*June 20th pickup*

Picking up my 330CIC and it will probably rain the whole 10 days that we are in Switzerland.
Fred


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

325
Picking up June 29th.  
Dropping off in Milan september 3rd. :eeps: (just joking: done before; no problem)


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

qamaro said:


> Alright received my confirmation packet from BMW this weekend so I'm set for picking up my E60 545i (titanium silver, prem, sport, smg, logic 7, hud) on May 17th. Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences on the board and helped me make up my mind (ED is one of the best deals around).


See you there. Picking up my e90 on 5/17.

325i (Sparkling Graphite/Sport/Logic 7/Sat/Xenons/Bluetooth)


----------



## rojasorone (Mar 24, 2005)

Count me in for May 30th...325i Black Sapphire and X3 Highland Green....Hey is the sign up sheet available? and Where?


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

drfred said:


> Picking up my 330CIC and it will probably rain the whole 10 days that we are in Switzerland.
> Fred


See you there on June 20th, Dr. Fred. You sound like a counselor (like Dr. Phil) :rofl:


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

neurom said:


> See you there on June 20th, Dr. Fred. You sound like a counselor (like Dr. Phil) :rofl:


OUCH! :rofl:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Anybody there for delivery on June 30th?

Picking up my wife's X3 and would love to meet some of you folks...

After delivery we're going to head out for Prague, Vienna and Salzburg.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## tim916 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll be there June 7 to pick up my 325i.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

*June 27th*

Picking up on June 27th, part of a group of three family members and a friend all getting our BMW on the same day!  We are getting two 530i's (one of which is mine) and two 645cic's. Thumbs up to Adrian for hooking us all up! :thumbup:


----------



## eltroco (Apr 28, 2005)

*May 17, 2005*

May 17 2005
X3.3.0, Silver Gray Metallic.

I'll be driving from Munich To Prague then to Berlin and finally to Hamburg I'll be flying back to the US the 26 of May.

Can't wait. :banana:


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

eltroco said:


> May 17 2005
> X3.3.0, Silver Gray Metallic.
> 
> I'll be driving from Munich To Prague then to Berlin and finally to Hamburg I'll be flying back to the US the 26 of May.
> ...


See you there on 5/17
325i Sparkling Graphite Metallic


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

A lil' bit early...but...

Please put me down for 10/22 for 650ci  

thnx,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

beewang said:


> A lil' bit early...but...
> 
> Please put me down for 10/22 for 650ci
> 
> ...


Wow...you must be really special. They'll open up the ED center for you on a Saturday? 

Make your pickup date October 27 or so. I might be there with ya. :rofl:


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

beewang said:


> A lil' bit early...but...
> 
> Please put me down for 10/22 for 650ci
> 
> ...


Bee,

You just can't stop! What does your driveway look like?


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

sharmabmw said:


> Bee,
> 
> You just can't stop! What does your driveway look like?


 Maybe Bee needs an "intervention".


----------



## pdx (Mar 27, 2005)

2006 650ci Late October


----------



## em-dash (Mar 10, 2005)

sharmabmw said:


> Bee,
> 
> You just can't stop! What does your driveway look like?


Nevermind that. What's his bank account look like? 


I'm psyched to get my first BMW, and it's *only* a 530i. Obviously I picked the wrong career field!

Greg


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 6, 2004)

Not that it matters but my June 2 delivery is a 750Li instead of the 750i you have listed. I paid for it already so there's no backing out.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Bubbles said:


> Not that it matters but my June 2 delivery is a 750Li instead of the 750i you have listed. I paid for it already so there's no backing out.


I should hope not!  
Wheels up in 14 hours. Could/should have the car in 41.


----------



## eltroco (Apr 28, 2005)

*Hope so*



AZBob said:


> See you there on 5/17
> 325i Sparkling Graphite Metallic


I should be arriving to Munich on Sunday 15, with United from IAD can't remember the flight number I think is around around 10am. Originally I was planning to pick-up my car Monday 16, but is a German holiday (Pentecost) and the center will be closed, so I am taking one extra day in Munich. I probably be heading to pick my car right after breakfast Tuesday morning. I do not know how long does the delivery take, I assume it should be around 2 or 3 hours max. and then :drive: non stop to Pilzen in Czech Republic where I am planning to enjoy an authentic "Urquel" beer. :beerchug:, my new X3, 3.0 BMW, and my european well deserve vacation with my wife.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Oooh! May is turning out to be a banner month too! Looks like 29 people, compared to the "record" of March's 31.


----------



## MforFun (Mar 10, 2005)

8 days until I pick up my new M3 - buts who's counting. Anyone going to be in Munich on the weekend of May 6th? If so, let's hook up.


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Picking up on June 27th, part of a group of three family members and a friend all getting our BMW on the same day!  We are getting two 530i's (one of which is mine) and two 645cic's. Thumbs up to Adrian for hooking us all up! :thumbup:


Holy crap I hope I get there before you  June 27th's looking to be a busy day!


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Getting our 1st BMW....
a 525i on July 7th
along with 2 teens who already are totally bored with the thought of the trip.

The Autobahn should fix that!!!


----------



## FSV (May 3, 2005)

*picking up on june 7th*

count me in !
I'll be picking up my M3 on june 7th, me and my girl friend will be arriving on the 6th, and will be in Nuerburgring on the 9th of june .
E46 M3, jet black, zcp, imola red interior , power seats.

can't wait !


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

will-san said:


> Holy crap I hope I get there before you  June 27th's looking to be a busy day!


 :rofl:

We´ll all have our wives with us so I am sure we won't arrive very early....


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll be picking up 330i on June 20th, dropping off July 15th in Vienna.


----------



## rommelrules (Feb 28, 2005)

Car: M3 ZCP
Pick up: May 10.
Drop off: May 30 Madrid/Spain.

Driving through Germany, Switzerland, Italy, France, Spain.


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

An item was left off my e90 build so another car is being built for me backing up my ED from 5/17 to 5/19. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

330i
July 1 Pickup
Tooling around Germany with my buddy Mikey who lives in Stuttgart.
Dropoff date??


----------



## Flee67 (Dec 21, 2001)

July 29 Pick-up
330i 6 speed
ZSP/ZPP/ZCW
417 - Shades
609 - Navigation
TiAg/Terra/Aluminum


----------



## Tor330 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Pick-up Date*

I pick up my 330i on May 23 and drop off on 3 Jun


----------



## ruffner (May 9, 2005)

*July 4 330i KJS*

July 4 330i KJS


----------



## CesarU (Apr 9, 2005)

These forums are the best! I'm new to bimmerfest, and there is a ton of useful info on here. I'm picking up my '06 325i in Munich on May 19. And I got a great deal at the Le Meridien for $123 night on priceline b/c of someone on this forum - can't remember his name, but thanks!


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

CesarU said:


> These forums are the best! I'm new to bimmerfest, and there is a ton of useful info on here. I'm picking up my '06 325i in Munich on May 19. And I got a great deal at the Le Meridien for $123 night on priceline b/c of someone on this forum - can't remember his name, but thanks!


See you there. I'm picking up my 325i on the same day. Let's make sure we get the right cars. Ha!


----------



## CesarU (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, you've got a 325 too - I decided to be original and go with TiAg


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

TiAg was my second choice going into the deal. I ordered SG but after seeing the TiAg up close and personal, I've had second thoughts. Oh well, next time. Did you get the SP? I'm anxious to see how the 161s look on the TiAg. I found a pic of the SG and 161s....looks good. I'd rather have the 162s but I'll cry about that one all the way to the bank.


----------



## CesarU (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm sure the SG will look great too (that was probably my 2nd choice). I didn't go with the SP (partially b/c I'm going to grad school in the fall and need to save $$, and partially b/c the SP doesn't come with 162s - i think they are my favorite part of the SP). I may regret it, but I'm sure I will still love my car...


----------



## everglades (Mar 11, 2005)

I will be taking ED of a 545i on July 15th. Going south to Monaco and dropping off in Nice. Returning to Ny on the 20th.


----------



## jdai (May 11, 2005)

:rofl: Pickup Munich Aug. 9, 2005
Drop off Paris Aug. 23, 2005

2006 530i, Black/black, Prm and Spt package.


----------



## wajiheffendi (Mar 15, 2005)

just to clearify...i'm picking up my 330i on May 19th...

the list shows me as picking up may 17th, which is incorrect.


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

wajiheffendi said:


> just to clearify...i'm picking up my 330i on May 19th...
> 
> the list shows me as picking up may 17th, which is incorrect.


Wheels up tomorrow night. See you there the 19th!

I'll be the guy w/ the Sparkling Graphite 325i


----------



## LauderdaleBMW (Mar 22, 2005)

Picking up 2 BMW's on July 4th -- X3 and a 330 convertible. Dropping off in Nice on July 12. Thanks to the Board and to Adrian for all of the help!


----------



## eltroco (Apr 28, 2005)

*Tomorrow Big Day*

I'm in Munich just ready to go to bed, tomorrow morning I will be around 9 in the morning in the EDC to pick my new car.

Thanks Gene for your disk tomorrow I'll let you know if they work of ...., anyway thanks :rofl:


----------



## SBIRS (Nov 4, 2004)

9/5/05 picking up e90 330i


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Request date of Oct. 17 for 330xi, waiting on response.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

Picking up August 1st - 330i 

Black Sapphire 
Premium - Black Dakota Leather with Walnut Burl
Sport
Steptronic
Heated Seats
Navigation w/ i-drive
Satellite Radio

will get rear spoiler upon redelivery and tint all windows same tint (undecided %)


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Just got confimation...'05 M3 SMG, ZCP
Pickup Sept. 1.

Soooo looking forward to doing it all over again!!!


----------



## sleetdmdmd (Feb 27, 2005)

July 1 2005 530 xi
sleetdmdmd


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

June motoring on to finish off the month.

Hey John, March still gets the nod. That's why the "hearty" comment. Like a gymnast or diver, we are adjusting for "difficulty", certainly the "hearty" March crowd, going in mostly winter, get extra difficulty points from those easy and lazy spring days of May!!! :rofl:

We always hope to see the pictures and write-up of your ED trip, here's mine:
Euro Delivery Pictures

_Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!_

Munich 10-day forecast 

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
June  - will-san    - 330i
         - Me530       - 530i (Plus 3 others a 530i and 2 645cic's!!)
      28 - IXinCO      - 530xit
         - tksung      - 330i
      29 - marco       - 325i
      30 - adc         - X3
July   1 - billwang    - 330i
         - sleetdmdmd  - 530xi
       4 - RonX3       - X3
         - Ruffner     - 330i
         - Lauderdale  - X3 and 330i
       7 - usaf140     - 330i
         - nu_bee      - 525i
         - tsc01       - 545i
      11 - Seth        - 330i
      12 - Greg220     - 330i
      14 - derGolfsplr - 325i (derGolfspieler)
      15 - everglades  - 545i
      18 - kcfleetwood - 330i
         - abhigogna   - 325i
         - KMonster    - 530i
      20 - Yobyot      - 330i
      21 - 325iZSPe90  - 325i
      22 - adwebinc    - 545i
         - jet190rs    - 545i
      26 - lilskel     - X3
      28 - kpeem       - 330i
      29 - Flee67      - 330i
         - L Seca      - 330i
         - ramm        - 330i
         - ezease30    - 330i
Aug    1 - schley      - 330i
       3 - edzhp       - 330cic 
       8 - jtrack473   - 325i
       9 - jdai        - 530i
         - gianni      - 325i
      12 - trex        - M3
      22 - bouteill    - 530xit
         - NJ3er       - 330i
      24 - ATC BMW     - 325i
Sept   1 - emdreiSMG   - M3
       5 - sbirs       - 330i
      13 - E90Enthsist - 325i (E90 Enthusiast)
      15 - bmw_fan     - 330i
Oct    2 - JB-From-FL  - 330i  
      22 - beewang     - 650c (only beewang can manage a Saturday delivery!)
Nov   14 - Calif65GM   - 330xi  

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2005)
---------------------------------
Feb    9 - Srt_Viper   - 645ci
      18 - icemanjs4   - 330
         - xMotor      - X3
      21 - Spartacus   - 545i
      22 - jl5555      - 330cic
      24 - sppuddsy    - X3
March  3 - cdanner     - 545i
         - cjth        - 545i
       7 - hhyg        - 545
         - rchozick    - 325i
      11 - PittBMW     - 525
         - blackcab1   - 545
      16 - mmike70     - ???
         - 2005_745Li  - 745
      17 - tnunnery    - X3
         - BE1w330     - 330ci
         - galun       - 330ci
         - RChoudry    - M3
         - mlahti      - 545i
         - pedersenkl  - 330cic
         - bmills313   - 330ci
      18 - e36M3r      - M3
         - mtang64     - 530
         - ecdysiast   - 330i
         - tmjb        - 530
      21 - fgomesbr    - 330cic
         - MonsterRain - 330cic
      23 - gwells67    - 325cic
         - arnolds     - 545i 
         - Ågent99     - 545i 
         - TGray5      - 545i 
         - uboat       - 330cic 
      24 - yamilrx     - 530i
         - Paul4BMW    - 330cic
         - Fq          - 545
         - Pt          - 545
         - BlueRocket  - 545i
      30 - gmlav8r     - 330ci

April  4 - pager       - X3
       5 - raywayski   - 330ci
      15 - 330soon     - 330cic
      18 - mrbelk      - X3
         - lvchan      - X3
      22 - jmacsf      - X3
May    2 - OnOn        - 530i
         - djlfp       - 750li
         - sharmabmw   - 525i
         - fishskis    - 545i
         - BMWChi      - 330i
       3 - dfrith      - 530i
         - mm          - 330i
       4 - Roup1       - 330i
         - TA          - 330i
         - Amit        - 330i
       9 - MforFun     - M3
         - equipto76   - 330i
      10 - rommelrules - M3
      11 - byjlong     - 545i
      12 - jeffwilcox  - 330i
      17 - jcrose19337 - 530i
         - gamaro      - 545i
         - eltroco     - X3
      19 - AZBob       - 325i
         - CesarU      - 325i
         - wajiheffend - 330i
      20 - Shafi       - M3 cab
         - Alstoy      - 325
         - sbgator90   - 545i
         - sbgfriend   - 530i
         - brian545    - 545i
      23 - racefaith   - 545i
         - SoCal Scott - 545i
         - Tor330      - 330i
      25 - LarryN      - 330i
         - RichReg     - 330i
      30 - rojasorone  - 325i
June   1 - Bitrider    - 530i
       2 - Bubbles     - 750L
         - danpop      - 330ci
         - mbforme     - 530xit
         - tcoons      - 325i
       7 - tim916      - 325i
         - fsv         - M3
       8 - okiemark    - 545i
       9 - 4evrbvarian - 545i
      10 - jwarcd      - 330i
      13 - anlauf      - 530i
      20 - neurom      - 545i
         - drfred      - 330cic
         - skier       - 330i
         - yan_745Li   - 750i
         - LinkF1s dad - X3
      21 - drcosborne  - 330i
      22 - eimSD       - 325i
      23 - Marcus330i  - 330i
            
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## ronx3 (Apr 14, 2005)

*All set to go*

Got my packet today, LH Business class flight confirmed direct LAX to MUC leaving 7/1, Hotels set, pick up my X3 on Monday and then three weeks of fun. WOW are we excited. :bigpimp:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

OK done with another month, and on to the July lot! Ron, have a great trip!

We always hope to see the pictures and write-up of your ED trip, here's mine:
Euro Delivery Pictures

_Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!_

Munich 10-day forecast 

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
July   1 - billwang    - 330i
         - sleetdmdmd  - 530xi
       4 - RonX3       - X3
         - Ruffner     - 330i
         - Lauderdale  - X3 and 330i
       7 - usaf140     - 330i
         - nu_bee      - 525i
         - tsc01       - 545i
      11 - Seth        - 330i
      12 - Greg220     - 330i
      14 - derGolfsplr - 325i (derGolfspieler)
      15 - everglades  - 545i
      18 - kcfleetwood - 330i
         - abhigogna   - 325i
         - KMonster    - 530i
      20 - Yobyot      - 330i
      21 - 325iZSPe90  - 325i
      22 - adwebinc    - 545i
         - jet190rs    - 545i
      26 - lilskel     - X3
      28 - kpeem       - 330i
      29 - Flee67      - 330i
         - L Seca      - 330i
         - ramm        - 330i
         - ezease30    - 330i
Aug    1 - schley      - 330i
       3 - edzhp       - 330cic 
       8 - jtrack473   - 325i
       9 - jdai        - 530i
         - gianni      - 325i
      12 - trex        - M3
      22 - bouteill    - 530xit
         - NJ3er       - 330i
      24 - ATC BMW     - 325i
Sept   1 - emdreiSMG   - M3
       5 - sbirs       - 330i
      13 - E90Enthsist - 325i (E90 Enthusiast)
      15 - bmw_fan     - 330i
Oct    2 - JB-From-FL  - 330i  
      22 - beewang     - 650c (only beewang can manage a Saturday delivery!)
Nov   14 - Calif65GM   - 330xi  

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2005)
---------------------------------
Feb    9 - Srt_Viper   - 645ci
      18 - icemanjs4   - 330
         - xMotor      - X3
      21 - Spartacus   - 545i
      22 - jl5555      - 330cic
      24 - sppuddsy    - X3
March  3 - cdanner     - 545i
         - cjth        - 545i
       7 - hhyg        - 545
         - rchozick    - 325i
      11 - PittBMW     - 525
         - blackcab1   - 545
      16 - mmike70     - ???
         - 2005_745Li  - 745
      17 - tnunnery    - X3
         - BE1w330     - 330ci
         - galun       - 330ci
         - RChoudry    - M3
         - mlahti      - 545i
         - pedersenkl  - 330cic
         - bmills313   - 330ci
      18 - e36M3r      - M3
         - mtang64     - 530
         - ecdysiast   - 330i
         - tmjb        - 530
      21 - fgomesbr    - 330cic
         - MonsterRain - 330cic
      23 - gwells67    - 325cic
         - arnolds     - 545i 
         - Ågent99     - 545i 
         - TGray5      - 545i 
         - uboat       - 330cic 
      24 - yamilrx     - 530i
         - Paul4BMW    - 330cic
         - Fq          - 545
         - Pt          - 545
         - BlueRocket  - 545i
      30 - gmlav8r     - 330ci

April  4 - pager       - X3
       5 - raywayski   - 330ci
      15 - 330soon     - 330cic
      18 - mrbelk      - X3
         - lvchan      - X3
      22 - jmacsf      - X3
May    2 - OnOn        - 530i
         - djlfp       - 750li
         - sharmabmw   - 525i
         - fishskis    - 545i
         - BMWChi      - 330i
       3 - dfrith      - 530i
         - mm          - 330i
       4 - Roup1       - 330i
         - TA          - 330i
         - Amit        - 330i
       9 - MforFun     - M3
         - equipto76   - 330i
      10 - rommelrules - M3
      11 - byjlong     - 545i
      12 - jeffwilcox  - 330i
      17 - jcrose19337 - 530i
         - gamaro      - 545i
         - eltroco     - X3
      19 - AZBob       - 325i
         - CesarU      - 325i
         - wajiheffend - 330i
      20 - Shafi       - M3 cab
         - Alstoy      - 325
         - sbgator90   - 545i
         - sbgfriend   - 530i
         - brian545    - 545i
      23 - racefaith   - 545i
         - SoCal Scott - 545i
         - Tor330      - 330i
      25 - LarryN      - 330i
         - RichReg     - 330i
      30 - rojasorone  - 325i
June   1 - Bitrider    - 530i
       2 - Bubbles     - 750L
         - danpop      - 330ci
         - mbforme     - 530xit
         - tcoons      - 325i
       7 - tim916      - 325i
         - fsv         - M3
       8 - okiemark    - 545i
       9 - 4evrbvarian - 545i
      10 - jwarcd      - 330i
      13 - anlauf      - 530i
      20 - neurom      - 545i
         - drfred      - 330cic
         - skier       - 330i
         - yan_745Li   - 750i
         - LinkF1s dad - X3
      21 - drcosborne  - 330i
      22 - eimSD       - 325i
      23 - Marcus330i  - 330i
      27 - tkflips     - 645cic
         - will-san    - 330i
         - Me530       - 530i (Plus 3 others a 530i and 2 645cic's!!)
      28 - IXinCO      - 530xit
         - tksung      - 330i
      29 - marco       - 325i
      30 - adc         - X3         
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## JDM (Mar 15, 2005)

*1st Bimmer - Oct trip*

From a VW to a Bimmer and 1st trip to Europe. My husband and I are going on October 10th!  Can't wait!! I've learned so much from everyone on the Fest, thanks! We are from NJ and are working with Joern from Passport BMW in MD. He is a great guy, gave us an awesome deal and is really helping us through the ED process.

Alpine White
Terra w/Burl
Step


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Congrats JDM....you'll have a blast!

By the way, what model are you getting? You didn't post that info. :dunno:


----------



## JDM (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm getting the 325i, hope yours arrives soon - bet you're going crazy waiting.


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

Finally pulled the trigger. Got one hot deal on an '06 X3 3.0i with premium, sport, heated seats, navigation, satelite radio prep, and privacy glass. 

Delivery date October 25, 2005! :thumbup:


----------



## Aabid (May 27, 2005)

I am getting my 330i with sports package, Active Steering, Nav, Steptronics, Comfort Access on October 13th. Will be returning on Oct 17th. If someone has a similar travel plan, please hit me up. It would be fun to travel with common company. Take Care Guys and have fun with your ED. I know I will. This is my 2nd ED in 2 years. Got an X3 last year.


----------



## rjhoeks (Mar 25, 2005)

330i Sept. 20th


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

July is in full swing and we add a few more to the October list. Seems like an excellent month for an ED. I think I'll go next time in October. Have a great trip everyone!

We always hope to see the pictures and write-up of your ED trip, here's mine: Euro Delivery Pictures

_Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!_

Munich 10-day forecast 

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
July   7 - usaf140     - 330i
         - nu_bee      - 525i
         - tsc01       - 545i
      11 - Seth        - 330i
      12 - Greg220     - 330i
      14 - derGolfsplr - 325i (derGolfspieler)
      15 - everglades  - 545i
      18 - kcfleetwood - 330i
         - abhigogna   - 325i
         - KMonster    - 530i
      20 - Yobyot      - 330i
      21 - 325iZSPe90  - 325i
      22 - adwebinc    - 545i
         - jet190rs    - 545i
      26 - lilskel     - X3
      28 - kpeem       - 330i
      29 - Flee67      - 330i
         - L Seca      - 330i
         - ramm        - 330i
         - ezease30    - 330i
Aug    1 - schley      - 330i
       3 - edzhp       - 330cic 
       8 - jtrack473   - 325i
       9 - jdai        - 530i
         - gianni      - 325i
      12 - trex        - M3
      22 - bouteill    - 530xit
         - NJ3er       - 330i
      24 - ATC BMW     - 325i
Sept   1 - emdreiSMG   - M3
       5 - sbirs       - 330i
      13 - E90Enthsist - 325i (E90 Enthusiast)
      15 - bmw_fan     - 330i
      20 - rjhoeks     - 330i
Oct    2 - JB-From-FL  - 330i  
      10 - JDM         - 325i
      13 - Aabid       - 330i
      22 - beewang     - 650c
      25 - Hendramy    - X3
Nov   14 - Calif65GM   - 330xi

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2005)
---------------------------------
Feb    9 - Srt_Viper   - 645ci
      18 - icemanjs4   - 330
         - xMotor      - X3
      21 - Spartacus   - 545i
      22 - jl5555      - 330cic
      24 - sppuddsy    - X3
March  3 - cdanner     - 545i
         - cjth        - 545i
       7 - hhyg        - 545
         - rchozick    - 325i
      11 - PittBMW     - 525
         - blackcab1   - 545
      16 - mmike70     - ???
         - 2005_745Li  - 745
      17 - tnunnery    - X3
         - BE1w330     - 330ci
         - galun       - 330ci
         - RChoudry    - M3
         - mlahti      - 545i
         - pedersenkl  - 330cic
         - bmills313   - 330ci
      18 - e36M3r      - M3
         - mtang64     - 530
         - ecdysiast   - 330i
         - tmjb        - 530
      21 - fgomesbr    - 330cic
         - MonsterRain - 330cic
      23 - gwells67    - 325cic
         - arnolds     - 545i 
         - Ågent99     - 545i 
         - TGray5      - 545i 
         - uboat       - 330cic 
      24 - yamilrx     - 530i
         - Paul4BMW    - 330cic
         - Fq          - 545
         - Pt          - 545
         - BlueRocket  - 545i
      30 - gmlav8r     - 330ci

April  4 - pager       - X3
       5 - raywayski   - 330ci
      15 - 330soon     - 330cic
      18 - mrbelk      - X3
         - lvchan      - X3
      22 - jmacsf      - X3
May    2 - OnOn        - 530i
         - djlfp       - 750li
         - sharmabmw   - 525i
         - fishskis    - 545i
         - BMWChi      - 330i
       3 - dfrith      - 530i
         - mm          - 330i
       4 - Roup1       - 330i
         - TA          - 330i
         - Amit        - 330i
       9 - MforFun     - M3
         - equipto76   - 330i
      10 - rommelrules - M3
      11 - byjlong     - 545i
      12 - jeffwilcox  - 330i
      17 - jcrose19337 - 530i
         - gamaro      - 545i
         - eltroco     - X3
      19 - AZBob       - 325i
         - CesarU      - 325i
         - wajiheffend - 330i
      20 - Shafi       - M3 cab
         - Alstoy      - 325
         - sbgator90   - 545i
         - sbgfriend   - 530i
         - brian545    - 545i
      23 - racefaith   - 545i
         - SoCal Scott - 545i
         - Tor330      - 330i
      25 - LarryN      - 330i
         - RichReg     - 330i
      30 - rojasorone  - 325i
June   1 - Bitrider    - 530i
       2 - Bubbles     - 750L
         - danpop      - 330ci
         - mbforme     - 530xit
         - tcoons      - 325i
       7 - tim916      - 325i
         - fsv         - M3
       8 - okiemark    - 545i
       9 - 4evrbvarian - 545i
      10 - jwarcd      - 330i
      13 - anlauf      - 530i
      20 - neurom      - 545i
         - drfred      - 330cic
         - skier       - 330i
         - yan_745Li   - 750i
         - LinkF1s dad - X3
      21 - drcosborne  - 330i
      22 - eimSD       - 325i
      23 - Marcus330i  - 330i
      27 - tkflips     - 645cic
         - will-san    - 330i
         - Me530       - 530i (Plus 3 others a 530i and 2 645cic's!!)
      28 - IXinCO      - 530xit
         - tksung      - 330i
      29 - marco       - 325i
      30 - adc         - X3         
July   1 - billwang    - 330i
         - sleetdmdmd  - 530xi
       4 - RonX3       - X3
         - Ruffner     - 330i
         - Lauderdale  - X3 and 330i
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## iiotoko (Aug 5, 2002)

*02 Nov 05*

330i (Sport / Premium), SMG, Comfort Access, NAV, Heated Seats, Alpin Weiss, Terra.


----------



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm picking up my Jet Black 530i, 6MT, SP on Septemeber 14. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up. This is my first ED and first trip to Europe, so any company is welcome. 

thanks


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

iiotoko said:


> 330i (Sport / Premium), SMG, Comfort Access, NAV, Heated Seats, Alpin Weiss, Terra.


Hmmm how are you ordering SMG when it's been cancelled on the e90?

If I were you, I'd talk to my CA immediately.


----------



## tyler9680 (Jul 12, 2005)

*7/20/2005*

I'm picking up my '06 Sapphire Black 330i, black dakota leather, walnut trim, sport package, cold weather package, premium package, nav on July 20th. My first ever BMW and I'm freaking pumped.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Just got Confirmation from BMWNA that my car is produced and confirmed for Delivery 7/27/05, not 7/26/05 as planned, but thats ok because I got my plane ticket not to arrive until 7/27 and was hoping I could change the date! Got the first 3 nights and the last night hotels confirmed, now 5 nights in Austria and Switzerland I have no idea what I'm doing...is 9 days good?


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

lilskel said:


> Just got Confirmation from BMWNA that my car is produced and confirmed for Delivery 7/27/05, not 7/26/05 as planned, but thats ok because I got my plane ticket not to arrive until 7/27 and was hoping I could change the date! Got the first 3 nights and the last night hotels confirmed, now 5 nights in Austria and Switzerland I have no idea what I'm doing...is 9 days good?


 You'll be fine and have a wonderful time.

Gute Reise!

Greg


----------



## FlashingBlade (Feb 28, 2005)

*Add me to the ED list*

July 14

330ci ZDF Imola red

Then off touring so germany

I noticed someone else from the list will also be there.


----------



## elgordo (Jul 6, 2005)

September 21st in Munich- 530i w. Navi-


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

FlashingBlade said:


> July 14
> 
> 330ci ZDF Imola red
> 
> ...


What is ZDF? :dunno:

BTW I also had a Corrado. Loved the car but not the high repair bills required to keep it on the road. I think my 2 BMW's have had less repair expenses combined that what I spent on the Corrado in 1 year.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Picking up a 325i on August 19. Will be in Munich 17th afternoon, and the 18th.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

*September 29*

Picking up 330i - Titanium Silver, Black Leather, MT, PP, SP, bun warmers, Comfort Access, Navigation, PDC and Sat. Prep.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

So far I am picking up my 325i on 8/29/05 in Munich.... just recieved the production number and date.


----------



## E90FANS (Mar 30, 2005)

*Aug 16 pickup*

Will pickup my 325I on Aug 16...........I just check the BMW OC its already finished production.


----------



## dsbmw (Jul 28, 2004)

325i. Aug 9 PM.


----------



## peterpeterhaha (Jul 1, 2005)

I am picking up my car on august 22nd. I think I will be in munich a few days before pickup and a few days after.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

8 pickups this week in July and the list is growing strongly lately. Have a great trip everyone!

We always hope to see the pictures and write-up of your ED trip, here's mine: Euro Delivery Pictures

_Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!_

Munich 10-day forecast 

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
July  18 - kcfleetwood - 330i
         - abhigogna   - 325i
         - KMonster    - 530i
      20 - Yobyot      - 330i
         - tyler9680   - 330i
      21 - 325iZSPe90  - 325i
      22 - adwebinc    - 545i
         - jet190rs    - 545i
      27 - lilskel     - X3
      28 - kpeem       - 330i
      29 - Flee67      - 330i
         - L Seca      - 330i
         - ramm        - 330i
         - ezease30    - 330i
Aug    1 - schley      - 330i
       3 - edzhp       - 330cic 
       8 - jtrack473   - 325i
       9 - jdai        - 530i
         - gianni      - 325i
         - dsbmw       - 325i
      12 - trex        - M3
      16 - e90fans     - 325i
      19 - xspeedy     - 325i
      22 - bouteill    - 530xit
         - NJ3er       - 330i
         - peterhaha   - ???  come on guys, post your model also ?? (peterpeterhaha)
      24 - ATC BMW     - 325i
      29 - mapezzul    - 325i
Sept   1 - emdreiSMG   - M3
       5 - sbirs       - 330i
      13 - E90Enthsist - 325i (E90 Enthusiast)
      14 - KickinA     - 530i
      15 - bmw_fan     - 330i
      20 - rjhoeks     - 330i
      21 - elgordo     - 530i
      29 - caveatesq   - 330i
Oct    2 - JB-From-FL  - 330i  
      10 - JDM         - 325i
      13 - Aabid       - 330i
      22 - beewang     - 650c
      25 - Hendramy    - X3
Nov    2 - iiotoko     - 330i
      14 - Calif65GM   - 330xi

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2005)
---------------------------------
Feb    9 - Srt_Viper   - 645ci
      18 - icemanjs4   - 330
         - xMotor      - X3
      21 - Spartacus   - 545i
      22 - jl5555      - 330cic
      24 - sppuddsy    - X3
March  3 - cdanner     - 545i
         - cjth        - 545i
       7 - hhyg        - 545
         - rchozick    - 325i
      11 - PittBMW     - 525
         - blackcab1   - 545
      16 - mmike70     - ???
         - 2005_745Li  - 745
      17 - tnunnery    - X3
         - BE1w330     - 330ci
         - galun       - 330ci
         - RChoudry    - M3
         - mlahti      - 545i
         - pedersenkl  - 330cic
         - bmills313   - 330ci
      18 - e36M3r      - M3
         - mtang64     - 530
         - ecdysiast   - 330i
         - tmjb        - 530
      21 - fgomesbr    - 330cic
         - MonsterRain - 330cic
      23 - gwells67    - 325cic
         - arnolds     - 545i 
         - Ågent99     - 545i 
         - TGray5      - 545i 
         - uboat       - 330cic 
      24 - yamilrx     - 530i
         - Paul4BMW    - 330cic
         - Fq          - 545
         - Pt          - 545
         - BlueRocket  - 545i
      30 - gmlav8r     - 330ci

April  4 - pager       - X3
       5 - raywayski   - 330ci
      15 - 330soon     - 330cic
      18 - mrbelk      - X3
         - lvchan      - X3
      22 - jmacsf      - X3
May    2 - OnOn        - 530i
         - djlfp       - 750li
         - sharmabmw   - 525i
         - fishskis    - 545i
         - BMWChi      - 330i
       3 - dfrith      - 530i
         - mm          - 330i
       4 - Roup1       - 330i
         - TA          - 330i
         - Amit        - 330i
       9 - MforFun     - M3
         - equipto76   - 330i
      10 - rommelrules - M3
      11 - byjlong     - 545i
      12 - jeffwilcox  - 330i
      17 - jcrose19337 - 530i
         - gamaro      - 545i
         - eltroco     - X3
      19 - AZBob       - 325i
         - CesarU      - 325i
         - wajiheffend - 330i
      20 - Shafi       - M3 cab
         - Alstoy      - 325
         - sbgator90   - 545i
         - sbgfriend   - 530i
         - brian545    - 545i
      23 - racefaith   - 545i
         - SoCal Scott - 545i
         - Tor330      - 330i
      25 - LarryN      - 330i
         - RichReg     - 330i
      30 - rojasorone  - 325i
June   1 - Bitrider    - 530i
       2 - Bubbles     - 750L
         - danpop      - 330ci
         - mbforme     - 530xit
         - tcoons      - 325i
       7 - tim916      - 325i
         - fsv         - M3
       8 - okiemark    - 545i
       9 - 4evrbvarian - 545i
      10 - jwarcd      - 330i
      13 - anlauf      - 530i
      20 - neurom      - 545i
         - drfred      - 330cic
         - skier       - 330i
         - yan_745Li   - 750i
         - LinkF1s dad - X3
      21 - drcosborne  - 330i
      22 - eimSD       - 325i
      23 - Marcus330i  - 330i
      27 - tkflips     - 645cic
         - will-san    - 330i
         - Me530       - 530i (Plus 3 others a 530i and 2 645cic's!!)
      28 - IXinCO      - 530xit
         - tksung      - 330i
      29 - marco       - 325i
      30 - adc         - X3         
July   1 - billwang    - 330i
         - sleetdmdmd  - 530xi
       4 - RonX3       - X3
         - Ruffner     - 330i
         - Lauderdale  - X3 and 330i
       7 - usaf140     - 330i
         - nu_bee      - 525i
         - tsc01       - 545i
      11 - Seth        - 330i
      12 - Greg220     - 330i
      14 - derGolfsplr - 325i  (derGolfspieler)
         - FlashgBlade - 330ci (FlashingBlade)
      15 - everglades  - 545i
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## peterpeterhaha (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry my bad, 330i on aug 22nd.


----------



## dihoriul (Jun 6, 2005)

*Pick up*

Pick up on 8/31/05, 330i


----------



## Athos (May 20, 2005)

Pickup 330i on August 10th. Drop off on August 17th.


----------



## RedStripe (May 23, 2005)

Pickup 325i on Monday, July 25th. Dropoff in Frankfurt on Thursday, July 28th.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

*pickup date*

pick up my 325 on Monday Aug 1st. Drop-off in London Aug8th.

I didn't get a timeslot for my pickup - guess I can reach there at 7:30am when they open. Anyone else get a timeslot?

2006 325, Artic, Nav, Auto, Xenon, ZPP


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

Pick up Friday, Sept 30th. Will only have 5 days so starting to plan to make the best of it. Now the wait, Part I


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

Wheels up at 3:05 Central today. Can't sleep, very excited. Going to the F1 race on Sunday, so that should be a blast. Anyone have any last minute tips?


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

adwebinc said:


> Wheels up at 3:05 Central today. Can't sleep, very excited. Going to the F1 race on Sunday, so that should be a blast. Anyone have any last minute tips?


Relax, have fun, don't forget to breathe.

_Greg_


----------



## genesmasher (May 24, 2005)

Mystic Blue / Beige 330i 
October 7

:thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

I got a confirmation yesterday for 10/10 on a 530i. Color was to be Orient Blue, but understand that color is discontinued for Sept. production, replaced by Monaco Blue. Now I am undecided about color. Can't wait to go!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

You can change my entry (August) to a 330i

_19 - xspeedy - 325i_


----------



## 325i-Bliss (Aug 8, 2005)

I know I'm a little late to the game, but picking up my first ever BMW and had to post. Picking it up August 12th (leave tomorrow), e90 325i, Sparkling Metalic, black, alum, xenon and heated seats (a must have in Minnesota).


----------



## LoneStarM3 (May 12, 2005)

e36M3r said:


> OK let's post our pickup dates and any other pertienent info you'd like. Don't forget to post which model you will be picking up. That way we can see who else might be picking up the same day or right around us.
> 
> Towards the end of this entire thread, I'll keep a table so you can quickly see who else is picking up on and around the same date as you. Thus you can have a meetup if you like, as we did at the Munich Marriott in March.
> 
> ...


Picking up M3 Conv. Fri October 7
(06 M3 CarbonBlack/Cinn)

Please add me to the thread.. 
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## jottman (Aug 8, 2005)

*ED - Oct 10*

I will pick up my ED on Oct 10 - 325I, Artic, PP, Nav, CK, Terra
 
Currently I have a '02 325I - ED in January 02.

Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## phantom701 (Apr 8, 2005)

Scheduled for a 330i pickup on Nov 18!

Spec:
330i
Sparkling Graphite
Steptronic
Premium Pkg
Sports Pkg
Nav
Comfort Access


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Gene, Plz put me down (change) to Oktober 17 650ci and 550i

thnx,

bee


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

beewang said:


> Gene, Plz put me down (change) to Oktober 17 650ci and 550i
> 
> thnx,
> 
> bee


Both a 650 and a 550? :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

beewang said:


> Gene, Plz put me down (change) to Oktober 17 650ci and 550i
> 
> thnx,
> 
> bee


dayum...I'll miss ya...put me down for Oct. 20 - 330i


----------



## mcg-doc (May 3, 2005)

Picking up 330i on October 14


----------



## genesmasher (May 24, 2005)

phantom701 said:


> Scheduled for a 330i pickup on Nov 18!
> 
> Spec:
> 330i
> ...


HEEYYY !! Can I have that as my birthday present ? (my birthday is Nov 18 :rofl: )
Actually, I am picking my present a month earlier :thumbup:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

phantom701 said:


> Scheduled for a 330i pickup on Nov 18!
> 
> Spec:
> 330i
> ...


Cool - same day.
What's your route to Munich? We fly intoFrankfurt, thena flight to Munich and plan on being at the ED centre at about 1.


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> Cool - same day.
> What's your route to Munich? We fly intoFrankfurt, thena flight to Munich and plan on being at the ED centre at about 1.


I'm in on Friday, Sept 30th, but looks like almost exact times and flights. Nice to pick up on a Friday and have the weekend. I hope the wait is not too long for pickup in the early afternoon. After reading over all the suggestions, I think I'll just take the easy way and get a taxi from the airport to the ED center.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

bdraper said:


> I'm in on Friday, Sept 30th, but looks like almost exact times and flights. Nice to pick up on a Friday and have the weekend. I hope the wait is not too long for pickup in the early afternoon. After reading over all the suggestions, I think I'll just take the easy way and get a taxi from the airport to the ED center.


Though tyour previous post said 18th Nov :dunno:


----------



## phantom701 (Apr 8, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> Cool - same day.
> What's your route to Munich? We fly intoFrankfurt, thena flight to Munich and plan on being at the ED centre at about 1.


My wife and I will be arriving Munich in the evening on the 17th. We'll head to the delivery center sometime on the 18th, not sure when yet


----------



## zip97062 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm scheduled for October 10th pickup.

2006 750Li Sterling Gray Metallic/Basalt Gray/Dark Ash
Most of the goodies available


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> Though tyour previous post said 18th Nov :dunno:


I said Nov 18th??? Really? I'll have to re-check my posts - :yikes: . It's always been Sept 30th, sorry for confusion.


----------



## Jupeman (Aug 13, 2005)

October 17 for:

330i Red (yes, red!) with black leather and burl
Manual 6 speed
Sport Package
Premium Package
Heated Seats
Nav
Sat Prep
Comfort Access


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

just received my confirmation and production #. slated for pickup on oct. 10. question, how come on owner's circle it only list 2006 325xi and exterior color of car and not the options i purchased. is it too early for them to list it? thanks


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

govtec said:


> just received my confirmation and production #. slated for pickup on oct. 10. question, how come on owner's circle it only list 2006 325xi and exterior color of car and not the options i purchased. is it too early for them to list it? thanks


Mine never listed the options either....but when I picked up the car, everything was there! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

govtec said:


> just received my confirmation and production #. slated for pickup on oct. 10. question, how come on owner's circle it only list 2006 325xi and exterior color of car and not the options i purchased. is it too early for them to list it? thanks


Don't be surprised if you NEVER see the options listed. My car never showed the options (June 05 production)...just the model and color. I did an ED last year also and it DID list all the options but many people now say it's model and color only.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

govtec said:


> just received my confirmation and production #. slated for pickup on oct. 10. question, how come on owner's circle it only list 2006 325xi and exterior color of car and not the options i purchased. is it too early for them to list it? thanks


Hmmm are you doing ED on a Xi? 
How did you get a confirmed date for early Oct.? :dunno:

I was told they don't start building ED AWD inventory until Oct. for late Oct or early Nov. pick-up. I ordered my car 3 months ago.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b7series said:


> Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. I'll be picking up my 750Li on 10/14 too. I'm flying in solo and will be staying to Tuesday. This is my first ED. Anyone leaving from JFK?


Many of us leaving from JFK. I´m leaving from JFK on 9. November for ED 4.

Are you staying in München through Tuesday?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

roots said:


> Yeehaa... am so excited to visit Munich again  This will be my 2nd ED. The first one was back in October 2002.
> .


Hey roots!! Move it up one day so we can meet in Munich 

So is this one also purchased from Santa Barbara?? :dunno:

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

beewang said:


> Hey roots!! Move it up one day so we can meet in Munich
> 
> So is this one also purchased from Santa Barbara?? :dunno:
> 
> ...


 hey bee! how are ya buddy? I'll see if I can move it to the 20th. Finally I'll be able to meet the ED king himself :bow:

I'm getting this one from my local dealer. I have a new connection there :thumbup: are you getting yours from SB? what's going on down there? I've been away from bimmerfest for the last 2 yrs or so and all of a sudden they changed the name, franco is gone, and now I don't know who to talk to anymore over there.


----------



## TracyM1471 (Aug 30, 2005)

*December 2005 ED Date!*

We are picking up our 530i with all the options on December 16th! Just it time for X-Mas!


----------



## szcz (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll see a few of you there November 18. First BMW, first ED. :banana:

The wait is killing me - coming here is not making it any easier

325i, arctic, beige leather, poplar - premium, cold weather, idrive/nav, comfort access, sirius, xenon


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry, one last change. We're now picking up on Nov 2....hope all the 330i folks don't mind us picking up on their day! (And we've booked the flight and hotel so this is the LAST change!) 

Wohooo! I can't believe it!


----------



## r111 (May 19, 2005)

Hendramy...you must have taken the last Nov 2nd slot. My ED guy told me that that Nov 2nd is now full. I originally had Oct 28th...well now I'm moving to Friday Nov 4th. 

Sorry for the change in schedule.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*5 days & a wake up!*

 


glenmal said:


>


----------



## EGL (Dec 22, 2004)

*My First ED - October 6*

I have been reading this board for so long now, gathering information, learning stuff, and basically making myself more knowledgeable than my SA. You guys are really so well-informed and experienced!

Even once I placed my ED order I was too "shy" to just announce it on "your" board - BUT - DARN IT - I want to see my name on this list - so here goes:

October 6 Pick-up of Olivine Green 530xiT, Gray interior, Anthracite Maple trim, 18" wheels (wasn't sure about doing this), Nav, Premium Sound, Premium Pkg, Cold Pkg, Comfort Seats. Comfort Access (rip-off. I think, but did it anyway), PDC

Thanks for all the help!

PS BMW says my car is finished already and waiting for me.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Whoo hoo - I'm not last anymore :thumbup:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> Whoo hoo - I'm not last anymore :thumbup:


 :thumbup: 
LOL I was last for like 2 months...LOL


----------



## MassBMW (Sep 6, 2005)

TracyM1471 said:


> We are picking up our 530i with all the options on December 16th! Just it time for X-Mas!


Thanks for "helping" with my nav dvd. I have 11/16 as my pick up date, and getting heavy into the planning of my first ED.

530xi, silver grey/black, 6 spd, premium, cold weather, htd rear seats, Nav, Sirius :thumbup:


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Never the top*

Being last isn't my problem. Can never make it to the top. Bummer. 4days and a wake up!


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

r111 said:


> Hendramy...you must have taken the last Nov 2nd slot. My ED guy told me that that Nov 2nd is now full. I originally had Oct 28th...well now I'm moving to Friday Nov 4th.


Yeah, my CA has a couple of people going on that day! I think he said it's the first day that the 330i is available.


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Many of us leaving from JFK. I´m leaving from JFK on 9. November for ED 4.


Also leaving from JFK on 9 November for a 10 November pickup. If you're on the 8:15 pm Nonstop we'll look for you. Course we'll be back in steerage, you may be in front.


----------



## r111 (May 19, 2005)

Surely, he doesn't mean all 330i?

could he mean this is the first day pickups for 330xi/330it?



Hendramy said:


> Yeah, my CA has a couple of people going on that day! I think he said it's the first day that the 330i is available.


----------



## r111 (May 19, 2005)

delete


----------



## ck3 (Jul 16, 2005)

*First BMW and First Euro Delivery*

Monday, November 7. 330xi. Just got my production number. First BMW and first euro delivery. Exciting! This forum is a wonderful resource. Just joined BMWCCA (wish I had joined 10 months ago).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

r111 said:


> Hendramy...you must have taken the last Nov 2nd slot. My ED guy told me that that Nov 2nd is now full. I originally had Oct 28th...well now I'm moving to Friday Nov 4th.


Why not move it to the 10th? Rich and I are already going on the 10th. We'll make it a real Bimmerfest party.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ck3 said:


> Monday, November 7. 330xi. Just got my production number. First BMW and first euro delivery. Exciting! This forum is a wonderful resource. Just joined BMWCCA (wish I had joined 10 months ago).


Welcome to the BMW CCA.

Tip: I always renew for 3 years so I'll never be "out" of the membership cycle when I need to claim the Membership Rewards.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

EGL said:


> I have been reading this board for so long now, gathering information, learning stuff, and basically making myself more knowledgeable than my SA. You guys are really so well-informed and experienced!
> 
> Even once I placed my ED order I was too "shy" to just announce it on "your" board - BUT - DARN IT - I want to see my name on this list - so here goes:
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm shy too, but what the h3ll. Nobody really knows us here anyway. The description of your car sounds beautiful! Have a great trip and tell us all about it when you return. By the way, my pick-up is 4 days behind yours. We arrive on Friday the 7th and pick up on Monday the 10th. Have a blast!:thumbup: :drive:


----------



## EGL (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Mdsbuc. You're my first :thumbup: .

Your cars also sounds beautiful. I really wanted the auburn. It is striking. My better half preferred the gray, so we compromised and got gray  . I got everything else the way I wanted, though. We will be dropping off on Monday (in Munich), but at a different location than your pick-up. Then off to Italy for 10 days.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

EGL said:


> Thanks, Mdsbuc. You're my first :thumbup: .
> 
> Your cars also sounds beautiful. I really wanted the auburn. It is striking. My better half preferred the gray, so we compromised and got gray  . I got everything else the way I wanted, though. We will be dropping off on Monday (in Munich), but at a different location than your pick-up. Then off to Italy for 10 days.
> 
> Have a great trip!


Your dropping off the car before you go to Italy? :dunno:


----------



## EGL (Dec 22, 2004)

I know, I know. Hurts me to say so.  We winter in Florida, and need to get the car delivered to Virginia, before we go down. If all goes well, we should get the car in time, but if there is any delay, I would rather have the extra 10 days (and drop it off in Munich, too). If we dropped it off in Italy, it would need to be driven (not trucked) to Harms and then trucked to the port. I'd rather not have any more people drive the car than necessary, not to mention the additional delay.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*3 days and a wake up remaining*

We're getting antsy!!! Does anyone have a Bimmer time acccelerator?


----------



## EGL (Dec 22, 2004)

glenmal said:


> Does anyone have a Bimmer time excellerator?


What we really need is the Tardis. But, does BMW include the sonic screwdriver in the tool kit??


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

glenmal said:


> We're getting antsy!!! Does anyone have a Bimmer time excellerator?


Here's a downpayment on mine!:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

glenmal said:


> We're getting antsy!!! Does anyone have a Bimmer time excellerator?


All BMWs excel. What you need is the flux capacitor.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

glenmal said:


> We're getting antsy!!! Does anyone have a Bimmer time excellerator?


You just have to get a bunch of new M5 owners to drive around the world fast enough to speed up time....


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

*10 Nov Pick-up*

1st Ed, 2nd Bimmer
325xi / Sp Gr /6spd / Prem / Cold / Comfort Access / Xenon / Navig

Drive around Germany & switzerland for 10 days...should be a blast, haven't been to Germany in almost 10 years


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eddiethekub said:


> 1st Ed, 2nd Bimmer
> 325xi / Sp Gr /6spd / Prem / Cold / Comfort Access / Xenon / Navig
> 
> Drive around Germany & switzerland for 10 days...should be a blast, haven't been to Germany in almost 10 years


When are you flying over? I think you told us but...

Richyz and I are both leaving on the 9th, via LH411, which arrives 10:05 in MUC.

Now there are 3 of us doing European Delivery on the 10th.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a little disappointed that BMW (M5) didn't have a couple of more horses than the new "Vette."


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> You just have to get a bunch of new M5 owners to drive around the world fast enough to speed up time....


They did. Look what happened:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> They did. Look what happened:


 :rofl:


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*2 Days and a wake up, but*

A %*@#ing hurricane headed our way. Drats!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

glenmal said:


> A %*@#ing hurricane headed our way. Drats!


Leave now!


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*I wish!*

I work for a jerk (self-employed) and cannot leave until Wednesday. Wish I could leave earlier. My heart isn't in VA now. We are going back to Europe next March. Shannon to Belfast with friends. I used to live in Belfast, so it should be interesting.


Jspira said:


> Leave now!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

glenmal said:


> I work for a jerk (self-employed) and cannot leave until Wednesday. Wish I could leave earlier. My heart isn't in VA now. We are going back to Europe next March. Shannon to Belfast with friends. I used to live in Belfast, so it should be interesting.


Well, I recommend taking that ,,boss`` out for a drink :beerchug: and convincing him otherwise. 

Seriously, I understand not being able to leave earlier. I have 4 trips planned BEFORE my E.D. on 9 Nov. - non leisure, mind you.


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> When are you flying over? I think you told us but...
> 
> Richyz and I are both leaving on the 9th, via LH411, which arrives 10:05 in MUC.
> 
> Now there are 3 of us doing European Delivery on the 10th.


We are flying over on the 8th on Virgin to LHR, then to Munchen. Our return is via LHR so we can catch the QM2 for the sail home...quite the vacation.

So it is up to 3 "bimmerfest-ers" on the 10th!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eddiethekub said:


> We are flying over on the 8th on Virgin to LHR, then to Munchen. Our return is via LHR so we can catch the QM2 for the sail home...quite the vacation.
> 
> So it is up to 3 "bimmerfest-ers" on the 10th!


So you are arriving in MUC on the 9th? We should try to meet at the same time if convenient for Delivery. I'm estimating with no delays we'll be in Freimann by 11 a.m. on 10. Nov.


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

BMW Sea said:


> Alright, I've pulled the trigger and am going to pick up my 550i on 11/11 !
> 
> I am very excited, first to to be getting the car of course, but also to experience the whole Euro Delivery.... it's going to be a long couple of months


You can change my pickup date to November 7th... guess I better get to work on tickets, an itinerary, hotels, and bier plans....

Flight's too damn long from the West coast! The cheap flights are 15 hours or more so perhaps it's time to dip into the miles and fly over the top with BA.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

BMW Sea said:


> Flight's too damn long from the West coast! The cheap flights are 15 hours or more so perhaps it's time to dip into the miles and fly over the top with BA.


Hmmm connecting through LHR on BA makes it about 15 hrs too. :dunno: Are you flying Business or 1st with miles?


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

Calif65GM said:


> Hmmm connecting through LHR on BA makes it about 15 hrs too. :dunno: Are you flying Business or 1st with miles?


Actually from Seattle it's about 13 hours through LHR. I was looking at DAL since it was the cheapest but the flight time was 15.5 & 17, and more importantly I'm not sure they'll still be flying in Nov. I just noticed US Airways now has a cheaper fare (14.5 & 18.5 on the return).

I'm probably going to fly Business Class - I'd be interested in any feedback on noticeable differences between Business & First (besides the Flight Attendant ratio), but I'd need a real good reason to spend the extra 35,000 miles besides filet mignon


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*BA Business Class*

Excellent beds in business. American, Cathay Pacific and BA do business quite well. BA is even better if they are not experiencing a strike.



BMW Sea said:


> Actually from Seattle it's about 13 hours through LHR. I was looking at DAL since it was the cheapest but the flight time was 15.5 & 17, and more importantly I'm not sure they'll still be flying in Nov. I just noticed US Airways now has a cheaper fare (14.5 & 18.5 on the return).
> 
> I'm probably going to fly Business Class - I'd be interested in any feedback on noticeable differences between Business & First (besides the Flight Attendant ratio), but I'd need a real good reason to spend the extra 35,000 miles besides filet mignon


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

glenmal said:


> Excellent beds in business. American, Cathay Pacific and BA do business quite well. BA is even better if they are not experiencing a strike.


American in business (international) has been ok but they are introducing new lie flat beds (something they didn´t have before) in business. BUT in First Class, they have what they brand as Flagship Suites, which are an almost capsule like ,,room`` with desk, swivel chair, ottoman for guests, privacy shield and more This is on the 777. The 767-300 aircraft are two class, which means business upfront. When they upgrade to the new business class, it will be quite decent. Of course, it´s nice flying with the most financially stable American airline as well.


----------



## calverbmw (Jun 2, 2005)

Leaving Thursday for a Friday pickup. Driving directly to Italy for about a week then dropoff in Nice before heading to Paris. Now that there are four days left before takeoff, the wait seems more unbearable. I WANT TO GO NOW!


----------



## r111 (May 19, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Why not move it to the 10th? Rich and I are already going on the 10th. We'll make it a real Bimmerfest party.


Tempted. I'm going to stick with Nov 4th. I' still working out logistics, and if i push it back to the 10th, it'll create some more headaches. I just want to drive my car in anger. In the left lane of course.


----------



## RJGBMW (May 9, 2005)

Great idea to have a master list of pick-up dates! Here is my info: Sept. 30, 330i, premium, sport, PDC, auto, cold weather all wrapped in TiAg with Terra. I arrive at 7:35 am, and will be going directly to Freimann. Anyone want to share a taxi or hoist one at Oktoberfest? Danke!


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Oct 4 ED


----------



## americanu67 (Sep 11, 2005)

DECEMBER 12TH.....P/U 06 X3 TIT. SILVER W/ BLACK LEATHER,SPORT,COLD PACK,XENON,NAV.
Claude :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

americanu67 said:


> DECEMBER 12TH.....P/U 06 X3 TIT. SILVER W/ BLACK LEATHER,SPORT,COLD PACK,XENON,NAV.
> Claude :thumbup:


Great (Austrian) car for a winter trip! Congrats. We look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## americanu67 (Sep 11, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Great (Austrian) car for a winter trip! Congrats. We look forward to seeing pictures.[/QUOTE
> 
> Absolutely!
> p/u on Dec 12th...then drive to Innsbruck(me and my wife skiing and my son snowboarding)..13,14,15,16th in Innsbruck then on 17th drive to my wife's cousin in Venice...18,19 in Venice then take off towards Eastern Europe....up again Austria,Hungary then Romania(my place of birth) for the Holidays and some cheap skiing and then I have to return the X3 in Munchen by Jan 8th....  Yes I did check with ED Dept. and all of Europe is covered including Eastern Europe.I plan to take a lot of pictures.
> Claude


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

*Changed my pick up date*

I changed my pick up date to Oct 27 (previously Oct 21). e36M3r please change my date on the table when you update it. Thanks for keeping the list!


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Will you help me?*

Cangratulations on your car and trip. My paternal grandparents were from Bucherest.

We leave this morning for ED (I take my computer with me for business). We were planning a day trip from Vienna to Budapest. How much should we worry about the safety of our car and what should we do to protect it. 
I would greatly apprecaite your advice.



americanu67 said:


> Jspira said:
> 
> 
> > Great (Austrian) car for a winter trip! Congrats. We look forward to seeing pictures.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Trieste*

Trieste may be worth considering. Beautiful old Italian city. I love it and it is a bit closer than Venice and easier to park.

 Leave for ED in 3 hours!
Munich, Salzburg, Vienna & Budapest....



pedersenkl said:


> Scheduled for a pickup on March 17th. 330Cic Electric Red, Gray Leather, Aluminum Brushed Trim, SP, Xenons and heated seats.
> 
> Regensburg Plant tour on March 18th. Anybody else going?
> 
> ...


----------



## americanu67 (Sep 11, 2005)

glenmal said:


> Cangratulations on your car and trip. My paternal grandparents were from Bucherest.
> 
> We leave this morning for ED (I take my computer with me for business). We were planning a day trip from Vienna to Budapest. How much should we worry about the safety of our car and what should we do to protect it.
> I would greatly apprecaite your advice.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mdreviews (Dec 13, 2002)

Can I be put on the Official List too? Here's my info:

Sept 28 - mdreviews - 530i

------------------------

If anyone is arriving morning on September 28, 2005 and would like to share a cab to the delivery center, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## e90fanatic (Jul 25, 2005)

mdreviews said:


> Can I be put on the Official List too? Here's my info:
> 
> Sept 28 - mdreviews - 530i
> 
> ...


my delivery date has also been changed to Oct 14. It'd be great if you can amend the list.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

:thumbup:

Sorry about that  


e36M3r said:


> Welcome to all the new people! Hey Ågent99, good to see you here again. Alright Turpiwa, not last anymore! :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Welcome to all the new people! Hey Ågent99, good to see you here again. Alright Turpiwa, not last anymore! :rofl:
> 
> Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.
> 
> I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).


now we have to see who will be FIRST for 2006!


----------



## bmwid (Aug 13, 2005)

*nov 14th ed*

Thanks for maintaining this e36M3r. Please can you add me to this list?

Nov 14 ED - 325xi, premium package, nav, xenon, heated seats, SG, beige with poplar


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Nov 7th ED with family ( spouse and 2 kids) in tow - 550i, 6 speed manual, Mystic Blue, NAV, Cold Weather package, heated rear seats........


----------



## EGL (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm on the list! I'm on the list! Only 20 days until pick-up (October 6). Don't worry, I won't post a day-by-day countdown - well, not at least until it gets down to single digits :angel:


----------



## abemathew0 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm picking up on Nov 24 - can I be added to the list please. Anyone else on that day?


----------



## Jupeman (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm 10/17 not 10/14, btw. Thanks.


----------



## SixPad (Jul 31, 2005)

*Sept 30 Pickup*

September 30, 2005 is my pickup date. I have a Manaco Blue 330i with Premium Package, Sports Package, Cold Weather Package, Navigation, PDC, Comfort Access, Satellite Radio. I am really excited. 

I fly out of Atlanta, GA Thursday night, arriving in munich 7:30 am on Friday, 9/30/05. I'll head straight to the pickup location. I have to drop off the car same day also! Before 4pm. Will be leaving Munich on Sunday, October 2. I have to be at work on Monday, 9/3/05 

Anyone know of the best way to get to the Delivery Center? I am especially interested in taking bus or rail/subway. Anyone familiar with the system in Munich for transportation other than by taxi?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SixPad said:


> Anyone know of the best way to get to the Delivery Center? I am especially interested in taking bus or rail/subway. Anyone familiar with the system in Munich for transportation other than by taxi?


You can go by S-Bahn and then U-Bahn but it is a circular trip that takes you downtown and then back North to Freimann. The best way is having Rolf pick you up or taking a taxi.

See the map at http://www.u-bahnen-in-deutschland.de/m/muenchen.htm - you'll see how relatively close the Airport is to Freimann and realize how circular the S-Bahn/U-Bahn combination is, which takes you to Marienplatz first.


----------



## SixPad (Jul 31, 2005)

Approximately how much would the S-Bahn/U-Bahn combination cost vs. cost of taxi vs. cost for Rolf to pick me up?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SixPad said:


> Approximately how much would the S-Bahn/U-Bahn combination cost vs. cost of taxi vs. cost for Rolf to pick me up?


MVV info for U-Bahn and S-Bahn is at http://www.mvg-mobil.de/tickets-tarife.htm

Trip would cost 8,80 EUR.

Rolf charges 35,- EUR

Taxi is dependent on meter, but more.


----------



## b7series (Jul 31, 2005)

Please update my delivery date to 10/28/05. I bought my tickets yesterday on "cheap tickets" for $426 roundtrip. Was that a good deal for nonstop from JFK? I can see from your list that not many stateside people will be picking up on this date.

Can anyone tell me what the exchange rate is right now?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b7series said:


> Please update my delivery date to 10/28/05. I bought my tickets yesterday on "cheap tickets" for $426 roundtrip. Was that a good deal for nonstop from JFK? I can see from your list that not many stateside people will be picking up on this date.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the exchange rate is right now?


US$426 is good - is it a direct flight? Which airline?

Exchange rate: last I saw it was hovering around $1.21.


----------



## RJGBMW (May 9, 2005)

Hello SixPad! Guess what- I arrive Munich 30 Sept. at 7:35 am, and will be going directly to Freimann too. I also want to use the S/U-Bahn- want to take the journey together? (I've been to Freimann twice before- this is my third BMW ED.) My airline is Lufthansa. Are you going to Oktoberfest? 330i TiAG/Terra sport premium PDC cold weather auto.


----------



## b7series (Jul 31, 2005)

Lufthansa out of JFK, the red eye into Munich. I started looking about 2 weeks ago and the lowest price then was $599. In my opinion, you must check on a weekly basis for the best rates. Get this, the lowest business class and first class rate is $6246 and $9200, respectively.

Bye the way, are there any good buys on watches in Germany versus here in the states?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b7series said:


> Lufthansa out of JFK, the red eye into Munich. I started looking about 2 weeks ago and the lowest price then was $599. In my opinion, you must check on a weekly basis for the best rates. Get this, the lowest business class and first class rate is $6246 and $9200, respectively.
> 
> Bye the way, are there any good buys on watches in Germany versus here in the states?


Both business and first class are excellent on Lufthansa. But $9200 sounds like a lot.

Lufthansa offers FlyNet so you can surf the Web and post photos on 'Fest while you fly back (presuming you'll be sleeping en route).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b7series said:


> Bye the way, are there any good buys on watches in Germany versus here in the states?


I've purchaed a couple of nice watches at Wempe (2 branches in Munich) and love my Girard Perregaux.

With the MWSt. refund you can still probably do well.


----------



## BMW Driver (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll be in Munich on Nov 23 to pick my 325i


----------



## b7series (Jul 31, 2005)

JSpira, since you seem to be the local expert on Germany here, is the following the best use of my time as I fly into Munich on Friday and leave the following Tuesday.

From airport, take taxi to delivery center, tour the factory, drive back to city and explore Germany 'till Sunday. Monday drive to ? for a quick tour of a different country. Return and drop off car on Tuesday before going back to airport for flight back to NYC. Is that drop off on Tuesday cutting it too close?


----------



## sarwal (Aug 5, 2005)

I will be picking up 325 xi on October 4th (maybe the first person to pick up the xi). Will be posting a detailed post on my experience (pre ED) and how I ended up with a October 4th date soon.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b7series said:


> JSpira, since you seem to be the local expert on Germany here, is the following the best use of my time as I fly into Munich on Friday and leave the following Tuesday.
> 
> From airport, take taxi to delivery center, tour the factory, drive back to city and explore Germany 'till Sunday. Monday drive to ? for a quick tour of a different country. Return and drop off car on Tuesday before going back to airport for flight back to NYC. Is that drop off on Tuesday cutting it too close?


This is a very good plan for a quick trip.

You can do a quick run on Monday over to Italy via the Brennerpaß and back - that will of course take you thru Austria as well. Stop in Innsbruck en route for a few hours.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> This is a very good plan for a quick trip.
> 
> You can do a quick run on Monday over to Italy via the Brennerpaß and back - that will of course take you thru Austria as well. Stop in Innsbruck en route for a few hours.


Brennerpaß is great- it's the type of road that BMW's were made to drive.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*750i pick-up*

November 14th

750i Monaco Blue with stuff

Fuzzy1


----------



## rharma (Apr 29, 2004)

Pickup on October 17th, 330i Monaco Blue


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Fuzzy1 said:


> November 14th
> 
> 750i Monaco Blue with stuff
> 
> Fuzzy1


Nice congrats. We have the same pick-up date.


----------



## florinus (Sep 10, 2005)

Nov7
325i Monaco


----------



## groletter (Sep 19, 2005)

*Pick up 11/18*

Arrive 11/17
Pick-up on 11/18

330i Sparkling Graphite, Terra, Sprts, Nav, Sattelite


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

groletter said:


> Arrive 11/17
> Pick-up on 11/18
> 
> 330i Sparkling Graphite, Terra, Sprts, Nav, Sattelite


Hey - you need to check out my thread about meeting up in Munich the night of the 17th - I think that makes 5 of us for the 18th Nov :thumbup:

I'd suggest the bar at the Munich Marriot North- downtown, hey? What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally scheduled for 10 Nov with a week of driving around. Unavoidable change in plans, now I pick up on 18 Nov and drop off on 18 Nov. :bawling: 

Hopefully, I'll have her in my garage by Christmas :thumbup: 

Anyone scheduling a factory tour on the 17th???????

325xi, spark graphite, 6 sp, beige hide, ZPP, ZCP, lites, comfort acces, nav


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

florinus said:


> Nov7
> 325i Monaco


November 7th is getting crowded, I think that's 6 of us now. :thumbup:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

eddiethekub said:


> Originally scheduled for 10 Nov with a week of driving around. Unavoidable change in plans, now I pick up on 18 Nov and drop off on 18 Nov. :bawling:
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have her in my garage by Christmas :thumbup:
> 
> ...


No, but there are about 5 or 6 of us picking up on the 18th - I am trying to set up a get together on the night of the 17th - probably att he MArriott in Munich

Hey - you guys interested - PM me your emails and I'll send something out the week we leave :thumbup:


----------



## florinus (Sep 10, 2005)

BMW Sea said:


> November 7th is getting crowded, I think that's 6 of us now. :thumbup:


Can't wait! This is waiting is torture. 3 more weeks....ack!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eddiethekub said:


> Originally scheduled for 10 Nov with a week of driving around. Unavoidable change in plans, now I pick up on 18 Nov and drop off on 18 Nov. :bawling:
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have her in my garage by Christmas :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Sorry you won´t be joining us on the 10th!


----------



## Gage (Oct 8, 2005)

*World Cup*

This is my first post. Planning ahead, I booked a flight into Munich July 3rd '06 to pick up my first ever BMW. Then, after checking the forum for hotel recommendations, found that I had landed right in the middle of the world cup (June 9 - July 9).

Hotel rooms are going to be at a premium. The Uhland requires a three night minimum stay (which didn't work for me). The Airport Marriott lowest price was 148 euros for one night and the Gaestehaus Englischer Garten wants 128 euros. I've booked both of the latter hotels (panic) and will probably cancel the Marriott.

The Uhland's website had a bit of information about the World Cup http://www.hotel-uhland.de/Fifa-worldcup-2006-spiele-in-muenchen.html.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gage said:


> This is my first post. Planning ahead, I booked a flight into Munich July 3rd '06 to pick up my first ever BMW. Then, after checking the forum for hotel recommendations, found that I had landed right in the middle of the world cup (June 9 - July 9).
> 
> Hotel rooms are going to be at a premium. The Uhland requires a three night minimum stay (which didn't work for me). The Airport Marriott lowest price was 148 euros for one night and the Gaestehaus Englischer Garten wants 128 euros. I've booked both of the latter hotels (panic) and will probably cancel the Marriott.
> 
> The Uhland's website had a bit of information about the World Cup http://www.hotel-uhland.de/Fifa-worldcup-2006-spiele-in-muenchen.html.


Welcome. What day is your car to be delivered? What car did you order, color, options, etc.? Nothing wrong with planning ahead - I'm sure the dealer appreciated advance advance notice on the order!


----------



## bmwgrrl (Aug 11, 2005)

Nov 8

330i Sparkling Graphite


----------



## Gage (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. This forum has been highly educational and occasionally pretty humorous.

I haven't ordered yet. This all started with an offer of a free 3 week stay at a friend's house in Provence. It then escalated to a "why don't we look into buying a car in Europe, we always wanted to do that" idea. After discarding the other four car companies who do ED, I made the mistake of taking my DW to our local BNW dealer to look at the 3 series wagon (they don't have one) and to talk about ED. DW decides that she likes the 5 series sedan. Asks what the difference is between 525 and 530 and says we'll have the zippier one. Up to that moment this could have been a cheap holiday.

So we will soon order a 530i, in a color suitable for Florida sunshine and that allows DW to get the beige leather. Maybe we'll get the sunshades. Hopefully a 6 month lead time will allow us to pick up on July 3rd and beat it out of Munich before the World Cup semi-final game is played.


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

*X3 pickup on the 28th of October*

Pick-up Date: October 28th, 2005
2006 X3 3.0i, Silver Gray, Steptronic, Servotronic, Privacy Glass, Aluminum.

b7series and I will be sharing the ride(Mr. Rolf's MINI) from MUC to Freimann ED center on the morning of the 28th. b7series is picking up a 750LI on the same day. We are planning to get together for dinner or beers or something in Munich either on the 28th or Saturday evening. I noticed that there are two other members on the same day pick-up. Are you interested in? If so, PM with your email.

X3 is my wife's car. Initially, my wife and I were going to spend a week in Italy, France and Spain, but the plan has changed and, now I need to come back to the US on Sunday. I find this thread very useful, and entertaining! THANK YOU to all.

M3andM3


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

M3andM3 said:


> X3 is my wife's car. Initially, my wife and I were going to spend a week in Italy, France and Spain, but the plan has changed and, now I need to come back to the US on Sunday. I find this thread very useful, and entertaining! THANK YOU to all.
> 
> M3andM3


I'll be in Munich Saturday evening 29th after dropping off our car. Wanna meet at Hofbrahaus for some bier? 
:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arnolds said:


> I'll be in Munich Saturday evening 29th after dropping off our car. Wanna meet at Hofbrahaus for some bier?
> :thumbup:


Ach, there are much better places to go - the HB haus is for the Touristen.

How about Aumeister or Augustinerkeller?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Jspira said:


> Ach, there are much better places to go - the HB haus is for the Touristen.
> 
> How about Aumeister or Augustinerkeller?


I completely agree. But we have another couple who is also joining us on this trip(they are also picking up a 330) and I gotta take em there just for one bier.

Where are these two establishments? Last March we ate at Paulaner.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arnolds said:


> I completely agree. But we have another couple who is also joining us on this trip(they are also picking up a 330) and I gotta take em there just for one bier.
> 
> Where are these two establishments? Last March we ate at Paulaner.


Moreso the reason to go elsewhere.

http://www.aumeister.de/ (my all time favorite place to go, right near the end of the engl. Garten where I used to live)

http://www.augustinerkeller.de/


----------



## Ghunger (Nov 23, 2005)

Just got confirmation. :thumbup: April 24 delivery


----------



## historyrick (Jan 23, 2006)

Picking up 330i April 12. Nice Easter present for the family (and me!)


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Shooting for ED pickup Fri, 7 April. My second BMW, first with US-Specs: 325i Titanium Silver, ZPP w/Black Leather, ZSP, Xenon, Heated Seats and Satellite Radio Prep. Looking forward to the experience. Game on!!!


----------



## Ghunger (Nov 23, 2005)

Guess I should have posted what I'm picking up  I'm getting a Monaco Blue 330i with Terra interior and Aluminum trim. SP, PP, MT, Nav, CA, Folding Seats, Sat Prep


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Waiting on confirmation of April 6 pickup. 330i, Alpine White/Grey leather, sport, 6 speed, comfort access, PDC.


----------



## 3forme (May 1, 2005)

picked up mine on Jan 17th. 330i, SG, ZSP, CA...


----------



## CG750 (Jan 22, 2006)

Waiting on confitmation for April 11 for my 750i.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

I have not placed the order yet, but I plan to pick up on July 19, 2006 in Munich, go to Salzburg Austria, then Rome Italy, then Berne Switzerland, then finish up near Frankfurt Germany, where we plan to drop-off. 4 weeks total. We booked the flights and the lodging already. Now all we need is the transportation.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

bechego said:


> I have not placed the order yet, but I plan to pick up on July 19, 2006 in Munich, go to Salzburg Austria, then Rome Italy, then Berne Switzerland, then finish up near Frankfurt Germany, where we plan to drop-off. 4 weeks total. We booked the flights and the lodging already. Now all we need is the transportation.


Very nice, remember that you'll need to purchase the extra insurance and registration.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

Calif65GM said:


> Very nice, remember that you'll need to purchase the extra insurance and registration.


Thanks for the reminder. I heard about the extra insurance. What is the registration thing about? I guess I also need that AAA Austria driver's license, right? Will there be anything else I will need to stay legal (other than try to stay within the speed limits)?

BTW, what does your "de-badged 330xi" mean?


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

bechego said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I heard about the extra insurance. What is the registration thing about? I guess I also need that AAA Austria driver's license, right? Will there be anything else I will need to stay legal (other than try to stay within the speed limits)?
> 
> BTW, what does your "de-badged 330xi" mean?


It means taking the 330xi badge/symbol off of your BMW.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

add the mullman to the list...


Depart Wed 5.10
ED Thu 5.11 paperwork faxed, awaiting confirmation.

2007 530i 6 speed, Sport, Premium, Nav, HUD, Cold Weather, Sun Shades, Split Fold Rear Seats. Titanium, Anthracite Wood, Black Leather.

Just a quick trip so Dingolfing, down to Berchtesgaden, over to Garmish, over to Fussen, and back up to Munich...
Dingolfing will be the only neu stop for me.

Third BMW car (had a few BMW bikes, two in garage now), first ED.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

bechego said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I heard about the extra insurance. What is the registration thing about? I guess I also need that AAA Austria driver's license, right? Will there be anything else I will need to stay legal (other than try to stay within the speed limits)?
> 
> BTW, what does your "de-badged 330xi" mean?


Registration is your German tourist plates/registration just like here in the States. Actually it's not AAA Austria driver's license, but an International Driving Permit that you can get from your local AAA for $10 along with a passport photo.

You'll need to buy the Austrian and Swiss a-bahn toll vignettes. You get the Austria one before or right after the border at any gas station. They have pretty well marked signs displaying that they sell the vignettes. You also need emergency vests for Austria.

The Swiss one you just buy it from the Swiss Border Patrol when you cross into Switzerland. Simply pull over into a parking spot and go back into the office and buy it. They take cash or credit.

As BringsMe said "it means my 330xi emblem" on the trunk has been removed. But I didn't do it myself, they had my car badged incorrectly as a 325xi and didn't have the 330 emblem in stock when I picked-up the car in Munich. The VPC or my dealer was suppose to take care of it, but neither did and I just told them not to bother. It's a cleaner look and easier to clean.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Calif65GM said:


> As BringsMe said "it means my 330xi emblem" on the trunk has been removed. But I didn't do it myself, they had my car badged incorrectly as a 325xi and didn't have the 330 emblem in stock when I picked-up the car in Munich. The VPC or my dealer was suppose to take care of it, but neither did and I just told them not to bother. It's a cleaner look and easier to clean.


I'm glad I read that, I was feeling like my car was the only one with a silly mistake... my car was delivered in Munich with no M3 rear spoiler. I did get one when I got back, but after a bit of hassle with the dealer's body shop. No hassle at all from the dealer.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

e36M3r said:


> I'm glad I read that, I was feeling like my car was the only one with a silly mistake... my car was delivered in Munich with no M3 rear spoiler. I did get one when I got back, but after a bit of hassle with the dealer's body shop. No hassle at all from the dealer.


LOL but it's a big difference between a missing M3 spoiler vs. a 3-series badge. I'd be upset with the missing spoiler. Lot of people don't want the badge anyways.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Calif65GM said:


> LOL but it's a big difference between a missing M3 spoiler vs. a 3-series badge. I'd be upset with the missing spoiler. Lot of people don't want the badge anyways.


No doubt!  But they both show a bit of carelessness. Just happened to miss putting on the spoiler, (there is N/C spoiler delete option, just like the N/C debadge) or grabbed the wrong badge out of the bin... Anyway... it's all good now! :thumbup:


----------



## fdkevin (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello All,

Picking up a 550I March 24. Details to follow... 

Kevin


----------



## peschwartz61 (Jan 13, 2006)

Pickup Munich Friday June23, 2006

325xi, Barrique Red, Auto,Prem Pkg, Cold Pkg,Navigation System, Park Dist Contro, Sirius Radio


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast 

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
February  16 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
April      6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim          
          24 - 330i   - Ghunger 
May       11 - 530i   - mullman
          15 - X3     - iversonm
June      23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61         
July      10 - 330i   - nivki89


[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor

[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## Ghunger (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, I guess it's not a big deal but I'm taking deliver on April 25 now so I don't have to buy extra insurance.


----------



## nickXi (Feb 6, 2005)

Picking up a 330i on April 7.
OC says it's built and waiting :thumbup: 

e36M3r, thanks for putting this list together.


----------



## BigGuns (Feb 21, 2006)

May 4, 2006

'07 550i - Black Sapphire/Black; Sport, Comfort Access, Nav, etc., etc., etc....

Munich to Venice to Milan to Lucerne to Zurich (with unforseen detours in between!)


----------



## thekewl1 (Feb 24, 2006)

March 31, 2006

A friend and I are both doing ED at the same time. What a blast that will be!!! Planning on doing Munich, Western Austria and Northern Itally. Can't wait!!


'06 330i/mystic blue/terra/SP/PP/Nav/CA/HS/Rear Shade
'06 330xi/monoco blue/black/SP/PP/NAV/CW


----------



## compwhiz (Jun 17, 2004)

May 19th, 2006 Such a LOOONG WAIT


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*date change*

just got my production number and I changed my pick up date...the new pick up date is April 20th, 2006 pick up ...(No longer picking up on 21st.) Will be driving to Frankfort area for 2 days then off to Paris, Brussels, Amsterdam and returning to Paris for a May 2nd drop off.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
March     13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi (cheers!)
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          27 - X3     - zfore
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           8 - 550i   - Veight
           8 - 330i   - elee
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          18 - X3     - vern
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck (sorry about that! :-)
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4 along for the ride)
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
June       2 - 325xi  - akl201
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
July      14 - 330i   - nivki89


[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## marcpotash (Apr 6, 2003)

*ED Pick Up*

Arriving MUC 8am, April 7. Will be picked up by Rolf and taken directly to the delivery center.


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

Picking up on May 8th. Mystic blue 330i/grey/aluminum/ZCW/ZPP/ZSP/CA. Can't wait!


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

compwhiz said:


> May 19th, 2006 Such a LOOONG WAIT[/QUOTE
> May 18th got my production # yesterday X3
> cheers
> vern


----------



## jeffreyfu (Jan 25, 2006)

May 24th, 2006

325i Alpine White, ZPP, CA, HID, Step.


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

elee said:


> Picking up on May 8th. Mystic blue 330i/grey/aluminum/ZCW/ZPP/ZSP/CA. Can't wait!


Hello,

What are your plans while in Munich. I am coming from Chicago and am traveling alone.
I am arriving the afternoon of the 7th and returning to Chicago on the 9th.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Picking up '07 530i on April 24.


----------



## cultoftiki (Jan 31, 2006)

Picking up our white X3 on May 2nd!


----------



## gotrojan (Dec 15, 2005)

With my precioius 325i on 7th April


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
March     13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi (cheers!)
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 550i   - Veight
           8 - 330i   - elee
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          18 - X3     - vern
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck (sorry about that! :-)
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4 along for the ride)
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
June       2 - 325xi  - akl201
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
July      14 - 330i   - nivki89


[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## rkg (Feb 28, 2006)

Pickup on April 25, 330i

Munich, Stuggart, Black Forest area, nuerburg ring ... should be fun.


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

Are any of you adding anything at the VDC in New Jersey? I am having the ///M Aero Pkg put on there.


----------



## themadbaker (Mar 9, 2006)

Picking up on April 20 in Munich. Thinking about dropping off in Nice france. Has anyone dropped there before? Will pick up 2007 550 sedan.:rofl:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

elee said:


> Picking up on May 8th. Mystic blue 330i/grey/aluminum/ZCW/ZPP/ZSP/CA. Can't wait!


Sorry all I'm OT, but nice specs, you have a good taste. :thumbup:


----------



## Bayerische (Dec 16, 2003)

*May 5th - X3*

Got girlfriend hooked on BMW... she's getting an X3 for starters


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Munich2006 said:


> Just wondering.........does anyone with a June pickup have their vehicle scheduled for production, i.e. production dates, yet? My status is still "on order"


My pick up date July 14 and I get my production number. But I think it's to early to show up - I get "Your Production Number does not match our database. Please check the information and submit your request again." meassage. :eeps:


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

*June P/U - not yet scheduled*



Munich2006 said:


> Just wondering.........does anyone with a June pickup have their vehicle scheduled for production, i.e. production dates, yet? My status is still "on order"


No production date (week, actually) yet for my June 22 P/U date. I think they schedule about a month in advance, i.e. June production is scheduled in early May. I am not going to worry about it for another couple of weeks...


----------



## Munich2006 (Jan 27, 2006)

*June 1*

I have a VIN and my status is "in production"!!

Hey Peace4, maybe I'll see you on June 1!


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

e36M3r said:


> 17 - 330i - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4 along for the annoyance (grin))


Hmmmmmmm I think I liked it better the old way thank you very much sir.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
April     27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 550i   - Veight
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4 - Brennero guide Extraordinaire)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          22 - 330    - bobped
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - ???i   - kostyan5  (could be a bmw?)
          12 - Subaru - Skysports (It appears to be an Impreza)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
July      14 - 330i   - nivki89
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
August    17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
September  4 - 550i   - Ågent99 (2nd ED)

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi (cheers!)
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg

[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## mattb65 (Mar 23, 2006)

We'll be there June 14th to pick up the 330i! Can't wait!


----------



## alwaysgo (Feb 2, 2006)

August 17, 2006 - 530 xiT


----------



## MikesAZ (Feb 11, 2006)

June 27th, 2006 - 330i


----------



## Mike Richmond (Feb 22, 2006)

*July 25, 2006*

Looks like I get an advanced planning award. Car ordered, production number not yet in system, but tickets reserved, route planned, hotel reservations made!

Leaving 7/24 from PDX, arrive MUC 7/25, pick up car and begin a circle that starts in Salzburg and ends back in Munich on 7/31, leaving 8/1. Other stops: Riva Del Garde, Basel.

Car details: 325xi Sport Wagon, Monaco Blue, Beige Leather, Burl Walnut, Premium Package, Adaptive Headlights, Steptronic, Comfort Access


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I have to be removed from the May 8th date that I had established on 2/11. Due to the late availability of nightvision, BMW did not think that my car would be available for my pick up on May 8th. They gave me the option of having my car shipped directly to my dealer in Chicago and I accepted it. I keep my ED pricing but unfortunately I won't be visiting Munich this time. I traded in my airline tickets and cancelled my hotel reservation.

Now the interesting part, the car I believe was completed yesterday and is on its way to the port. It would have been ready in plenty of time after all.

I have to thank BMW NA for going out of their way to satisfy this customer. They are truly a class Corporation and the ED dept is doing everything they can to make sure that their customers are happy. \\

Now the wait for the car.


----------



## sbsleonard (Mar 6, 2006)

Please add me to the June 22 pick-up list. I've got a 330xi on order with sport, premium, cold weather and nav.

Is it obsessive that I check BMW Owners' website everyday? Probably is, but I don't care. I'm still on order, can't wait to be scheduled for production.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

*Dingolfing, anyone?*



sbsleonard said:


> Please add me to the June 22 pick-up list. I've got a 330xi on order with sport, premium, cold weather and nav.
> 
> Is it obsessive that I check BMW Owners' website everyday? Probably is, but I don't care. I'm still on order, can't wait to be scheduled for production.


Do you plan to take the English speaking tour of the Dingolfing Plant on June 23rd?
What a great time we picked for our ED: solstice. I am heading north to Denmark. Sun up at 3:30 - sun down at 9:30 (as I remember). Cannot wait!


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

sbsleonard said:


> Please add me to the June 22 pick-up list. I've got a 330xi on order with sport, premium, cold weather and nav.
> 
> Is it obsessive that I check BMW Owners' website everyday? Probably is, but I don't care. I'm still on order, can't wait to be scheduled for production.


You just check once a day? C'mon get more interested in your upcoming ED.


----------



## Berchtesgaden (Apr 10, 2006)

Pickup X-3 on July 24th .....


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

*June 29th*

Picking up my new 750Li on June 29th. Seems like forever from now!


----------



## kfarouki (Apr 30, 2006)

*550i on 5.18.06*

Just stumbling on this premium forum by way of e60.net today. I'll be picking up my 550i (6-speed) on 5.18.06.

Cheers.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

kfarouki said:


> Just stumbling on this premium forum by way of e60.net today. I'll be picking up my 550i (6-speed) on 5.18.06.
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome, kfarouki. You've _fallen _into a great place. Would love to see some pics of your ED trip. (Whoops, see the trip is upcoming. Will look forward to seeing them then.) Pics of the Z3 would be nice as well. We don't ask much do we? Again, welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## beezer (May 1, 2006)

*Beezer*

I will be taking Ed on May 8 of my new e90
330I red/black/aluminum trim
sport
premium
cold weather
well everything except active steering and active Cruise control

Who is Rolf?


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

*Check the sticky devoted to Rolf.*

Hope you're able to use him...


----------



## Veight (Feb 9, 2006)

beezer said:


> I will be taking Ed on May 8 of my new e90
> 330I red/black/aluminum trim
> sport
> premium
> ...


Well I would have been there to meet you and take delivery of my 550 but no more. My car should be loaded on a ship by today. I was looking for other May 8th deliveries to sample German beer with but I am not going now.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

bbjdank said:


> Wife and I heading to Paris on July 8th - great business class airfares available by the way (picked up LAX-CDG for under $2800 each), then the train to Munich. Picking up our new 530i, sport, premium, cold, nav, hud, sat radio, Monaco Blue w/grey int. Then down to Venice for 3 days and over to Nice for another 3. Wife returns Paris to LA and I'm off to Farnborough for the airshow.
> 
> First ED trip and hugely looking forward to it.


I would like to see pic from airshow, pls!!!


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

csciguy8 said:


> Arriving in Munich (from Dallas, TX) May 28th.
> 
> Picking up car on May 29th.
> 
> ...


I'll see you there. Leaving tonight for NYC, and on to Munich tomorrow. Pick up my new 650 on Monday!


----------



## floodlight (Jan 23, 2006)

Bob Clevenger said:


> I'll see you there. Leaving tonight for NYC, and on to Munich tomorrow. Pick up my new 650 on Monday!


Me too, leaving tomorrow (26th) and picking up at the crack o'dawn on Monday!

325xiT


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
          12 - Subaru - Skysports (It appears to be an Impreza)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
July       4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad (thanks for the nice clear info)
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
          17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
August    10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
          17 - 550i   - jorwig
September  4 - 550i   - Ågent99 (2nd ED)
           4 - 325i   - furidoman
          18 - 550i   - firehire

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

July 4 X3 Bimmer12safrad


----------



## Skysports (Feb 28, 2006)

*Wrong Car*

OK,

I now see that everyone is putting the new car they are picking up in Munich, not the current old car they own. 

Please amend June 12 - Skysports to read -> 330xi

Thats much better....

Sky


----------



## Deutschhof (Mar 28, 2006)

*June 28 ED - Silver Grey X3*

- Leaving Dulles for Frankfurt on June 20th. 
- Staying with family in Schweinfurt until June 26th when we take the train to Munich.
- Picking up our Silver Grey X3 on June 28.  (Don't see anyone else picking up that day yet.)
- Leaving for Italy June 29th
- Making it back to Schweinfurt US Army base for the July 4th fireworks.
- Dropping off in Frankfurt on July 11 and flying back to Dulles.

Our flight leaves at 11am on the 11th. I believe Harms opens at 8, right? Has anyone else done the same in Frankfurt? Any trouble getting from Harms to the airport in time for your flight?


----------



## bbjdank (Oct 2, 2005)

nivki89 said:


> I would like to see pic from airshow, pls!!!


Glad too !!


----------



## ch650 (Dec 13, 2005)

*July 21, 2006*

Here we go again. Doing my 3rd ED, 2nd this year. Picking up a 530i for the wife, traveling to Italy, Switzerland and coming back August 18th.


----------



## jjd (Apr 27, 2003)

*M5 in August*

Picking up on Aug 21. Silver grey on Silverstone M5. All options. Will be there for 2 weeks or so. :bigpimp:


----------



## gfard1 (Jan 19, 2006)

piacking up june 9th. 550IiA silver gray, black leather cold weather,premium sound,comfort seats,active steering,comfort access, rear sunshades and nightvision


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Status Change From "ON ORDER" to "Schedule for production" :fruit: 
And I get my VIN number :sabrina:

VIN# WBAVB335XXXXXXX --> is it posible that I get 335i? :rofl:

Tonight :drink: 
One more time - thank you all for help!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ATL325 (May 1, 2006)

*8/22/06*

Pick up August 22, 2006
325, Sparkling graphite, manual, leather, comfort access, sports package, walnut. 
77 days and counting!!!
Munich - Innsbruck - Berchtesgaden - Munich


----------



## mach schnell (Jan 11, 2006)

I will pick up my 550i on Friday, July 28th 2006 :bigpimp: (see signature for details).


----------



## briumo (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm picking up on July 12th.. 330xi, red, premium, sport, cold weather, sirius. We'll be travelling through Nurburgring and the black forest and then on to F1 in france on the 16th.. BOS to Munich on the 2 for 1 deal.


----------



## wideopenthrotle (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't believe I forgot to get on the list in this thread...

Monaco Blue 330i - Pickup on July 3rd in Munich

27 days and counting...


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Big day coming up with 6 on the 9th!

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
June       9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad (thanks for the nice clear info)
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
          17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell
August    10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
          17 - 550i   - jorwig
          18 - 530i   - ch650
          21 - M5     - jjd
          22 - 325    - ATL325
September  4 - 550i   - Ågent99 (2nd ED)
           4 - 325i   - furidoman
          18 - 550i   - firehire

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## yoka (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll be picking up my baby on June 22nd ... the wait is killing me!

330i, Silver Graphite, Gray Leather, Premium, Sport, Nav, ColdWeather


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

yoka said:


> I'll be picking up my baby on June 22nd ... the wait is killing me!
> 
> 330i, Silver Graphite, Gray Leather, Premium, Sport, Nav, ColdWeather


Me too, me too :grouphug: 
I am landing 22/0950 at MUC and going straight to the ED Center. When do you get in?


----------



## jarppis (Oct 18, 2005)

Picking up my 330i on July 26th. 

I'm going to drive from Munich to northern part of Finland (Oulu) to keep my vacation there. Then drive back late August to drop off the car either to Frankfurt or Munich. :thumbup:


----------



## take5 (May 16, 2006)

*ED pick up date*

We are picking up on 7/19/06!!!!


----------



## yoka (Sep 1, 2005)

DBU said:


> Me too, me too :grouphug:
> I am landing 22/0950 at MUC and going straight to the ED Center. When do you get in?


DBU - I will be arriving in Munich at 08:30 on the 22nd and will be going directly to the delivery center (via public transportation though, it seems like the cab fair from the airport is quite steep!). I guess I'll see you there


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

Yoka - you have PM


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

July looks pretty slow compared to June....wonder if that's the "World Cup" effect. :dunno:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> July looks pretty slow compared to June....wonder if that's the "World Cup" effect. :dunno:


I don't know what effect, but one month, man, *O N E M O N T H *!!!!! :sabrina:


----------



## banffbimmer (Jun 10, 2006)

ED on 19th July - 330iX Saphire, Terra, Step, Sport, Premium, NAVi...can't wait!!


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Three July 19ths so far!!!*

Looks like we might be able to have a small Fester's Day on 07/19/2006 with three of us picking up.  
My flight gets into Munich at 9:30AM, so I am estimating being at BMW Delivery Center at about 11:30AM...maybe we can coordinate something simple (like a group picture that we can post on the site). :thumbup:


----------



## ch650 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Where am I????*



ch650 said:


> Here we go again. Doing my 3rd ED, 2nd this year. Picking up a 530i for the wife, traveling to Italy, Switzerland and coming back August 18th.


Can you please change my p/u date to July 21? I had that date in the title of the thread and I'll be coming home in August. Thanks


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Munich here we come. 2007 530i Silver Gray. Delivery Date: 9/15/06 or 15.09.06 (Euro version).


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

Pick up July 4th . Flamingo Red X#3. Cup game on July 8 and some time in Austria and Italy


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Seven fester's from the 21st - 23rd!

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
June      21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
          17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell
August    10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
          17 - 550i   - jorwig
          21 - M5     - jjd
          22 - 325    - ATL325
September  4 - 550i   - Ågent99 (2nd ED)
           4 - 325i   - furidoman
          15 - 530i   - mason
          18 - 550i   - firehire

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## ssaq (Mar 14, 2006)

Picking up on 7/3 (330xi monaco blue, terra w/ alluminum). 

Dropping off 7/10 in Hamburg, with a little Belgium and Amsterdam along the way!


----------



## woodbo (Mar 14, 2006)

325i ED on 7/20


----------



## taichimaster (May 22, 2006)

330i ED on 8/22


----------



## FR335E (Jun 17, 2006)

*ED date confirmed*

I will be picking up my '07 335 Space Grey, Aluminum Trim and Coral Red Leather w/ NAV, Sprt Pkg, Prm Pkg, Cold Weather Pkg, Comfort Access and Sat Rad.....on 9/25/06.


----------



## JeffreyBMW (Jun 25, 2003)

Picking Up My Monaco Blue 750iL on 6/30/06!


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

picking up on 12 July, Sparkling Graphite 325i


----------



## Vilnius (Jun 26, 2006)

*split the cost of ticket in the 2-for-1 program*

Hello,
Finally, I chose 550i over GS450h. 
Since ED sounds like a money saver, I'd like to split the cost of ticket in the 2-for-1 program from LH. So, I am looking for a companion to fly to Germany. I go around August 7th from ORD (Chicago). What is your pick up date? - my dates are flexible.

Please, reply if interested!
[email protected]


----------



## Morgantown (Jun 17, 2006)

Picking up October 16 - 325xi / Premium /Sport / Alpine White - Drop off October 20 (Munich) - travel plans pending


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

FR335E said:


> I will be picking up my '07 335 Space Grey, Aluminum Trim and Coral Red Leather w/ NAV, Sprt Pkg, Prm Pkg, Cold Weather Pkg, Comfort Access and Sat Rad.....on 9/25/06.


Awesome....that's a great color combo....I hope the alleged 335i sedan will have great color choices too.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

1000th reply... (post #1001) with > 52500 views for the Official When are you going to Munich thread

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
June      28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
          17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell
August    10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
          17 - 550i   - jorwig
          21 - M5     - jjd
          22 - 325    - ATL325
          22 - 330i   - taichimaster
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
          15 - 530i   - mason
          18 - 550i   - firehire
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
October   16 - 325xi  - Morgantown

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Thank You!*

E36M3r!
Thank You for your time spending to maintain this tread!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gent4love (May 20, 2006)

Pick up my 330xi on Monday, July 3rd and will go to Swiss/French Alps (Grindelwald, Tasch/Zermatt, Chamonix). Drop off in Geneva on July 14th. Will drive from Hamburg to Munich on Sunday, July 2nd since I can't drive fast enough my new car! Will see how fast I can go on Autobahn.


----------



## jjd (Apr 27, 2003)

*Change of date*

For the next update, I am now picking up my M5 a little earlier, on August 11. Thanks.


----------



## Lorch92 (Dec 5, 2004)

I am supposed to be picking up my 550i 6sp on August 16 :drive:


----------



## balzaar (Jun 12, 2006)

*Picking up 330i July 24th - Early Christmas Present*

I will be picking up my Jet Black, Terra/Alumunim, Sport, Premium, Navi, Comfort 330i on July 24th. This is my early Christmas present. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## jtmililani808 (Apr 18, 2005)

August 17th. 550i.


----------



## dave071 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Septemebr 13*

We're picking up our new 6spd 330i September 13th


----------



## zrfarrar (Jun 10, 2006)

*ED Pickup - Oktoberfest*

My brother and I are picking up my 325i on September 25th after a weekend of Oktoberfesting in Munchen!

:beerchug:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Haven´t posted in this thread in, hmmm, ca. 10 months.

So I´ll post two cars:

Japanrot 3er (E90) - ordered today - pick up in München on 3. August 2006 (still finalizing date, could be a day or so earlier - the pressure, the pressure)
Titansilber 3er (335xi) (E90) - tentative pick up in München on 8. June 2007
(this is subject to change as we are all guessing on opening day for deliveries at BMW Welt)


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jonathan!
Congratulation!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Edit: What will happen with current 330i? 
335xi???? 
Offical price list has only 328i, 328xi and 335i .:dunno:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

gent4love said:


> Pick up my 330xi on Monday, July 3rd and will go to Swiss/French Alps (Grindelwald, Tasch/Zermatt, Chamonix). Drop off in Geneva on July 14th. Will drive from Hamburg to Munich on Sunday, July 2nd since I can't drive fast enough my new car! Will see how fast I can go on Autobahn.


Congratulating!!!:thumbup: 
You name was not on official list, I think you try to avoid 12 hr rules!:tsk:

3 - 330i - wideopenthrotle
3 - 330xi - ssaq
4 - X3 - Bimmer12safrad

P.S. Any chance of having pic from ED parking lot with 330i MB? :rofl:


----------



## dfrith (Dec 24, 2004)

*Once Again*

Picking up an '07 X3 on 13 October. This will be our 4th. ED.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks nivki89! 

(BTW everyone, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...  enjoy your trips!)

Have a great trip everyone, don't forget to post pictures when you return.

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell
August     3 - ???i   - jspira  (too hard to interpret... and no guessing :)
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          11 - M5     - jjd
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
          17 - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          22 - 325    - ATL325
          22 - 330i   - taichimaster
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
          13 - 330i   - dave071
          15 - 530i   - mason
          18 - 550i   - firehire
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
          25 - 325i   - zrfarrar
October   13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> (BTW everyone, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...  enjoy your trips!)


Believe what you wish :rofl:

P.S. Once again, thanks to e36M3r for this valuable service
















P.P.S. Next chart, please also include my 2nd scheduled delivery (8. June 2007 for the 335xi E90)


----------



## TimJ (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll be picking up my 330i on August 7. Only 27 days and counting...


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey e36M3r,

It's been a while since I posted here. I just wanted to thank you for doing an awesome job with this thread! Saw your 1001th post and thought that was amazing. Bimmerfest is a great site - and this thread is a great service to all of us. Keep up the good work!

-icemanjs4


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

TimJ said:


> I'll be picking up my 330i on August 7. Only 27 days and counting...


Exactly, who counting???? Just 22 hr more :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

nivki89 said:


> Exactly, who counting????


Well, the 12 hour rule committee is counting - but since you are on the committee you will have to count for yourself and confiscate your own car if you don't comply.


----------



## mach schnell (Jan 11, 2006)

10 days and counting until my ED!!!:banana:


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*12 Hour Rule*



nivki89 said:


> Congratulating!!!:thumbup:
> You name was not on official list, I think you try to avoid 12 hr rules!:tsk:
> 
> 3 - 330i - wideopenthrotle
> ...


Bimmer12safrad:
Lost digital in Prague. Will have pics from disposable on disc. Still absorbing the trip selfishly. Will share bits and pieces here and there but Just the Awe of 50,000 plus German fans cheering their team at the third place game is too much to write about here


----------



## knmol (Jul 9, 2006)

We'll be picking up our X3 in Munich on August 18th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## TechnoAg (Sep 25, 2003)

Add me to the list! Doing our second ED and picking up 330xi _and_ and '06 X3 on August 31.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

TechnoAG, we may be doing end of Aug. delivery too - 30th? My wife and I are Aggies (class of '95whoop & '96). Should meet up in Munich.


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

We want to do the ED on May 7th 2007 (our anniversary). 
Not sure if it will be the wife's car (330xi) or mine (750I)
That is still under discussion...


----------



## bschless (Dec 7, 2005)

*Pickup August 4th '06*

We are doing a quick fly up to Munich on the 9:30 am Alitalia from Rome (arrives in Munich at 11:25), sign for the car, and return to Rome on the Alitalia 5:30 pm flight (and fly back to the US the next morning, God willing!) .

This has been an amazing stunt...We were going to Italy for vacation. Our BMW dealer pulled some magic..we signed for the car on July 18th and are picking it up on Aug 4!. We haven't received the paperwork from ED yet (told it will arrive in a day or two Fed Ex).

Does anyone know if there is a shuttle van to and from BMW from the airport or is there anyone who wants to split a taxi each way? We are 2 adults.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bschless said:


> We are doing a quick fly up to Munich on the 9:30 am Alitalia from Rome (arrives in Munich at 11:25), sign for the car, and return to Rome on the Alitalia 5:30 pm flight (and fly back to the US the next morning, God willing!) .
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a shuttle van to and from BMW from the airport or is there anyone who wants to split a taxi each way? We are 2 adults.


No shuttle van and you should really open up another thread to discuss the trip - this is really just for announcing your date and car so the schedule can be updated.

Your choice includes combination of S-Bahn and U-bahn, tax, or seeing if Rolf is available. Also, since you are not going to be leaving from BMW when you drop off the car, the question of a shuttle to BMW is not relevant; you do realize you are driving to EH Harms in Garching to drop off the car, right? They can call a taxi for you.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Dear e36M3r 

Please change my date of the Japanrot 3er from 3. August to 31. July.

Please also add 8. June 2007 for my 335i.

Once again, ,,vielen Dank`` for providing this valuable service to the Bimmerfest community!.


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

We will be picking up our 530 on 10th August. Anyone else doing ED on the same day?


----------



## jjd (Apr 27, 2003)

*Have had to cancel*

Unfortunately, I have had to cancel the ED on my M5. Thanks.


----------



## TechnoAg (Sep 25, 2003)

Jspira said:


> Dear e36M3r
> 
> Please change my date of the Japanrot 3er from 3. August to 31. July.
> 
> ...


Hey Jspira, we're picking up the same day in the afternoon. Maybe we'll see you at the Delivery Center.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Update...we're going on the 25th of August, picking up on the 28th and returning on the 9th of September. It's getting closer!!! WooHoo!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TechnoAg said:


> Hey Jspira, we're picking up the same day in the afternoon. Maybe we'll see you at the Delivery Center.


Great. Don´t forget to sign the Bimmerfest book.

We´re going to go early in the morning so probably won´t see you but have a great trip!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Cheers IceManJs4!

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup

```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
August     4 - ???i   - bschless (Yet another w/no model indication??) :-(
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
          17 - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          22 - 325    - ATL325
          22 - 330i   - taichimaster
          25 - ???i   - Tim Krasin (I'm going to stop posting when no model is given)
          31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
          13 - 330i   - dave071
          15 - 530i   - mason
          18 - 550i   - firehire
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
          25 - 325i   - zrfarrar
October   13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
          


June 07    8 - 335i   - Jspira
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell          
          31 - ???i   - jspira  (still can't figure out what model <sigh>)          
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## madhatter (Feb 22, 2006)

Going to pick up my E90 335i on 10/16/2006

335i
Sparking Graphite
black Leatherette 
Aluminum Trim
Sport package
6 mt


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

*ED delivery date*

I am going to pick up my 2007 550i on October 9, 2006.


----------



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

*9/25/2006 - 9/29/2006*

See Sig!


----------



## FatSal (May 11, 2006)

9/27/06 - 335i Coupe


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

E36M3er, sorry about the no model - we're picking up an M5 ont he 28th of August. WooHoo!


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

See sig below, got an order number last week and able to login to the OC.


----------



## Bart314 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm picking my 325i up on Monday September 18 2006 at 7:30 am. This trip is a quick in-and-out unfortunately. Just driving it to the drop-off place and then back to the airport to head home.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
September 12 - 330i   - usama
             - 530i   - Trombonist
          13 - 330i   - dave071
             - X3     - fsfisk
          14 - 530i   - mason
          15 - 330i   - indy-rich
          18 - 550i   - firehire
             - 650ic  - Zeke77
             - 325i   - Bart314
          22 - 335i   - stressdoc
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
             - 325i   - zrfarrar
          26 - 335i   - jeftrz
          27 - 335i   - FatSal
             - 335i   - im_derrick
          28 - 325xi  - thewinefox
             - 550i   - ssmacleod 
          29 - 335i   - DC_335i_Sedan-t 
October    4 - 335i   - xspeedy
             - 335i   - nvyxyz
           5 - 335i   - move.over
           6 - 328xi  - coppertone
             - 550i   - samplemaven
             - 335i   - SDDennehy
             - 335i   - roller84
             - 335i   - JREIT
           9 - 335i   - mog_pj
             - 335i   - JMFTexas
             - 335i   - Jackson
          10 - 650i   - zip97062 (Plus a 550!)
             - 335i   - Shawn_speed
             - 328i   - spots
             - 335i   - sambb
          12 - 335i   - Jaydev1
          13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
             - 335i   - madhatter
          19 - 328xi  - chicagosteve
             - 328i   - Shark68
          23 - 335i   - iDOorDIE
          27 - 335i   - am_ver (keep 'er in one piece!)
November  22 - 530xit - caveatesq 
          
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell          
          31 - ???i   - jspira  (still can't figure out what model <sigh>)          
August     4 - ???i   - bschless (Yet another w/no model indication??) :-(
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
             - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          21 - 325    - smytheee
          22 - 325    - ATL325
             - 330i   - taichimaster
          26 - 335i   - Kindryck
          28 - M5     - Tim Krasin
August    31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
             - 750li  - intelecorp (Plus a 325 with sister)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
           7 - 330i   - bk330ci

[/COLOR]
2007 (for those who just must plan way (too) far ahead!) :-)
---------------------------------
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

sambb said:


> OK, my date changed. I will be going on the 10th of october instead of the 9th. To pickup my 328xi. Anyone going to munich plant tour that day? Only english tour is at 6PM..
> Looks like Oct 10th will be a busy delivery day.


My wife and I are scheduled to tour that day.


----------



## BiggieJ (Oct 20, 2005)

*Add one more for Oct. 9th please! e92 335i*

sheesh thats number 2 in just as many years. i gotta find a way to keep this up and do this every year. damn these EDs are addictive. thanks for the great forum, without you guys i wouldve been driving in a Lexus IS350 right 'bout now thinking damn those BMW 335 coupes are nice, keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Please add the following 3 deliveries:
Oct 19 - 335i (E92) Roup1
Oct 19 - 335i (E92) OneCH
Oct 23 - 335i (E90) BruceA


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Add Nov. 13 for Northernlights for 335i:thumbup:


----------



## dddclay (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm arriving by train from Geneva late November 30th, staying at le Meridian Hotel across the street from the rail station, picking up AM on December 1st, drop off the same day. Planning on spending the day seeing the sights, then catching an overnight train to Florence. Thinking about the factory tour. It would be great to meet up with others on that day.

2007 335i, graphite, saddle brown, sport, premium, heated seats, manual.:thumbup:


----------



## epoints (Apr 17, 2006)

It's final!

9-25-05 - 550i


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

I am picking up my 335i on Oct 19th ... Please add one more


----------



## brianlbailey (Aug 15, 2006)

Add me for a ED of Monday 10/30 - 335i. I plan to arrive in Munich (MUC) on Sunday for a modified commando style pick up (leaving Monday after a quick spin).


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Picking up on NOV. 24th! Going to be the Happiest and most Thankful Thanksgiving for me :rofl:

Thankful for: 530i

Please add, Thanks!


----------



## RussellTom (Aug 27, 2006)

Picking up my 550 on 11/06. Touring Dingolfing on 11/10.


----------



## fidozoom (Dec 28, 2004)

*Nov 2 pickup*

Arrivin Nov 1 morning at 10:30 AM and picking up a 335i sedan on Nov 2. Anybody wnat to share a call/rental to a hotel near the delivery center?


----------



## genejuggler (Sep 8, 2006)

*Add Oct 17 pickup - 335i*

Add me to the ED list please - 335i Oct 17.

Can't hardly wait!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like July was slowwwwwwwwwww.
But not for eleven lucky members of this board!:thumbup:


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

4/27/07 - both Spring Festival (think Oktoberfest without the tourists) and Ballet Week (surprise for the new wife  335 coupe [hopefully one that doesn't blow up]


----------



## racedriver (Dec 28, 2005)

Please add.
10/16/2006 - 525i


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

6/13/07 Okay am I like the earliest to get on the list. We had a group ED buy and I have just given my deposit for a E90 335i. Now the waiting begins. Oh my god I have a long wait!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

chaslee said:


> 6/13/07 Okay am I like the earliest to get on the list. We had a group ED buy and I have just given my deposit for a E90 335i. Now the waiting begins. Oh my god I have a long wait!


I thought my 2.5 month wait from order placement to automobile pick up in Munich was a long time. I don't envy you at all. The wait will seem like an eternity.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

The reasons we ordered the car this early were 1) had to use FF miles to get two tickets in June so dates are set, and 2) in NC we had a group ED buy and felt there was no reason to wait until January or February to place the order. I am somewhat of a patient person, but we will see how it goes. This was definitely not an impulse buy.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
September 25 - 335i   - FR335E
             - 325i   - zrfarrar
             - 550i   - epoints
          26 - 335i   - jeftrz
          27 - 335i   - FatSal
             - 335i   - im_derrick
          28 - 325xi  - thewinefox
             - 550i   - ssmacleod 
          29 - 335i   - DC_335i_Sedan-t 
October    4 - 335i   - xspeedy
             - 335i   - nvyxyz
           5 - 335i   - move.over
           6 - 328xi  - coppertone
             - 550i   - samplemaven
             - 335i   - SDDennehy
             - 335i   - roller84
             - 335i   - JREIT
           9 - 335i   - mog_pj
             - 335i   - JMFTexas
             - 335i   - Jackson
             - 335i   - BiggieJ
          10 - 650i   - zip97062 (Plus a 550!)
             - 335i   - Shawn_speed
             - 328i   - spots
             - 335i   - sambb
          12 - 335i   - Jaydev1
          13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
             - 335i   - madhatter
             - 525i   - racedriver
          17 - 335i   - genejuggler
          19 - 328xi  - chicagosteve
             - 328i   - Shark68
             - 335i   - Roup1
             - 335i   - OneCH
             - 335i   - TTG
          23 - 335i   - iDOorDIE
             - 335i   - BruceA
          27 - 335i   - am_ver (keep 'er in one piece!)
          30 - 335i   - brianbailey
November   2 - 335i   - fidozoom
           6 - 550i   - RussellTom
          13 - 335i   - northernlights
          22 - 530xit - caveatesq
          24 - 530i   - X550-ED
December   1 - 335i   - dddclay
          
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell          
          31 - ???i   - jspira  (still can't figure out what model <sigh>)          
August     4 - ???i   - bschless (Yet another w/no model indication??) :-(
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
             - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          21 - 325    - smytheee
          22 - 325    - ATL325
             - 330i   - taichimaster
          26 - 335i   - Kindryck
          28 - M5     - Tim Krasin
August    31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
             - 750li  - intelecorp (Plus a 325 with sister)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
           7 - 330i   - bk330ci
          12 - 330i   - usama
             - 530i   - Trombonist
          13 - 330i   - dave071
             - X3     - fsfisk
          14 - 530i   - mason
          15 - 330i   - indy-rich
          18 - 550i   - firehire
             - 650ic  - Zeke77
             - 325i   - Bart314
          22 - 335i   - stressdoc
[/COLOR]
2007 (for those who just must plan way (too) far ahead!) :-)
---------------------------------
April     27 - 335i   - UCLA95
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
          13 - 335i   - chaslee
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

*11/13/2006*

Getting a white/black 530i on Monday 11/13/06. Anyone going to be there that day?


----------



## manub751 (Aug 7, 2006)

Going for a 335i Sedan on Nov 6th. Please add !!


----------



## cl5309 (Jun 4, 2006)

2007 550i, picking up Nov 17, 2006.


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

2006 Nov 6th, going to pick up my 328i Coupe... can't wait!!!


----------



## 89fxrp (Mar 28, 2006)

We pick-up our 328 Coupe Sept. 27 and then 2 weeks of touring.


----------



## jjy0407 (Aug 22, 2006)

I am going for a 335i Coupe on 16th October. 
Please add me.


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife and I are going on November 3 to pick up a 335i Coupe.


----------



## Chris_BayArea (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow this thread is long ... Pls add one more to the list:
335i Coupe, Montego Blue - pickup on Oct 12

Will try to squeeze into an English factory tour. Then/Or head to local BMW dealer for some unique Euro parts (split/wide side mirrors, etc)

Driving south on Fri the 13th, Grassglockner, Como, Nice/Provence, Barcelona, Frankfurt drop off (2 weeks later)


----------



## lewishogs (Jun 24, 2005)

Picking up 335i November 20!


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

So, is this list ever going to be updated?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TTG said:


> So, is this list ever going to be updated?


That's really rude of you to say.

E36M3er does this out of the goodness of his own heart - and he last updated it on 20.9. That's not sufficient for you?:dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

And I should add, he does a great job and EVERYONE in the 'Fest community appreciates it.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> And I should add, he does a great job and EVERYONE in the 'Fest community appreciates it.


+1,000,000,000


----------



## Ucan (Sep 20, 2006)

*One more to the list*

I will pick up my 335i on November 20th. Please add me to the list.

Thanks,

Ucan


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

Arriving on Nov 2.

Pick-up on Nov 3.

E91 328iT

Looks like I'm the first 328iT via ED on this board (based on the list)

:thumbup:


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Picking up my first BMW (335i E90) in Munich on Friday 10/20/06.

We leave from Houston on 10/18 and arrive in Munich on 10/19 (mid-day).... Where do ya'll like to stay in Munich--what hotel?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh! Add me to the list please.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Jonathan, Matt:

Hmmm... TTG the list had September 25th at the top which was yesterday.

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
September 26 - 335i   - jeftrz
          27 - 335i   - FatSal
             - 335i   - im_derrick
             - 328i   - 89fxrp 
          28 - 325xi  - thewinefox
             - 550i   - ssmacleod 
          29 - 335i   - DC_335i_Sedan-t 
October    4 - 335i   - xspeedy
             - 335i   - nvyxyz
           5 - 335i   - move.over
           6 - 328xi  - coppertone
             - 550i   - samplemaven
             - 335i   - SDDennehy
             - 335i   - roller84
             - 335i   - JREIT
           9 - 335i   - mog_pj
             - 335i   - JMFTexas
             - 335i   - Jackson
             - 335i   - BiggieJ
          10 - 650i   - zip97062 (Plus a 550!)
             - 335i   - Shawn_speed
             - 328i   - spots
             - 335i   - sambb
          12 - 335i   - Jaydev1
             - 335i   - Chris_BayArea
          13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
             - 335i   - madhatter
             - 525i   - racedriver
             - 335i   - jjy0407
          17 - 335i   - genejuggler
          19 - 328xi  - chicagosteve
             - 328i   - Shark68
             - 335i   - Roup1
             - 335i   - OneCH
             - 335i   - TT "is this list ever going to be updated" G
          20 - 335i   - robertbroussard
          23 - 335i   - iDOorDIE
             - 335i   - BruceA
          27 - 335i   - am_ver (keep 'er in one piece!)
          30 - 335i   - brianbailey
November   2 - 335i   - fidozoom
           3 - 335i   - mccoymg
             - 328it  - be-em-veh-808
           6 - 550i   - RussellTom
             - 335    - manub751
             - 328    - kaushik52 
          13 - 335i   - northernlights
             - 530i   - Robert A
          17 - 550i   - cl5309
          20 - 335i   - lewishogs
             - 335i   - Ucan 
          22 - 530xit - caveatesq
          24 - 530i   - X550-ED
December   1 - 335i   - dddclay
          
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330    - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330    - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell          
          31 - ???i   - jspira  (still can't figure out what model <sigh>)          
August     4 - ???i   - bschless (Yet another w/no model indication??) :-(
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
             - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          21 - 325    - smytheee
          22 - 325    - ATL325
             - 330i   - taichimaster
          26 - 335i   - Kindryck
          28 - M5     - Tim Krasin
August    31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
             - 750li  - intelecorp (Plus a 325 with sister)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
           7 - 330i   - bk330ci
          12 - 330i   - usama
             - 530i   - Trombonist
          13 - 330i   - dave071
             - X3     - fsfisk
          14 - 530i   - mason
          15 - 330i   - indy-rich
          18 - 550i   - firehire
             - 650ic  - Zeke77
             - 325i   - Bart314
          22 - 335i   - stressdoc
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
             - 325i   - zrfarrar
             - 550i   - epoints
          
[/COLOR]
2007 (for those who just must plan way (too) far ahead!) :-)
---------------------------------
April     27 - 335i   - UCLA95
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
          13 - 335i   - chaslee
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Jspira said:


> That's really rude of you to say.
> 
> E36M3er does this out of the goodness of his own heart - and he last updated it on 20.9. That's not sufficient for you?:dunno:


Wow. No pun intended at all.... I guess I should of put a smiley at the end of my post. This is an amazing list and highly appreciated by all means.... I guess I should of put how impressed I was in better words. Keep up the good work and apologies in advance for coming across the wrong way.

Ted


----------



## oscr972 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm picking up a 328i coupe on Thursday, Nov. 2. Please add me to the list.


----------



## mirex (Sep 20, 2006)

samplemaven said:


> Boy...what a great first car! My first car was German also...a '67 VW that I bought in 1968.


Yeah, I'm pretty lucky that my husband loves me...and he knows what's good for him. Ha Ha!
It's a long awaited dream come true, and double the fun with ED.


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

imrans said:


> please add me to the list for a 11/3 pickup. thanks!


*Edit*: picking up 335 coupe.


----------



## DenverCousin (Sep 6, 2006)

I am picking up a 328 xit wagon on October 20, 2006. I am off to see Munich, Switzerland and then back to a meeting in Prague. Flying UAL Den -DC-Munich. If anyone wants to connect through St.Moritz, Zurich?

Bruce


----------



## neilanthony (Apr 27, 2005)

ED for my 335i coupe on Oct 30


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

DenverCousin said:


> I am picking up a 328 xit wagon on October 20, 2006. I am off to see Munich, Switzerland and then back to a meeting in Prague. Flying UAL Den -DC-Munich. If anyone wants to connect through St.Moritz, Zurich?
> 
> Bruce


Congrats on DenverCousin!

I had thought that I'd be the first (in bimmerfest) to pick up an E91 328 via ED. You'll beat me by 2 wks. I'm scheduled for Nov 3. I'm picking up a 328iT, though. X-Drive is not neccessary here in SoCal.

Good luck and look forward to your pics!


----------



## DocYahoo (May 13, 2006)

October 18th for a 335!


----------



## iustone (Oct 3, 2006)

Picking up 335ci on October 16th!


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

We're set up for a 30 Oct pickup of a 328xi. Nervous and excited as heck. Not sure, but may head down to Italy????


----------



## dArNeLLi (Sep 10, 2006)

goin in one day to fly out to munich! oct 6 pickup of a 335


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

This is the most I've ever added in one sitting. So we have a whole bunch of new pickups on the list. 6 for October 6 leads the way... 8 for October 9/10. 5 each for the 16th and 19th and several days with 4 pickups each in the next couple of months! Well done.

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
October    6 - 328xi  - coppertone
             - 550i   - samplemaven
             - 335i   - SDDennehy
             - 335i   - roller84
             - 335i   - JREIT
             - 335i   - dArNeLLi
           9 - 335i   - mog_pj
             - 335i   - JMFTexas
             - 335i   - Jackson
             - 335i   - BiggieJ
          10 - 650i   - zip97062 (Plus a 550!)
             - 335i   - Shawn_speed
             - 328i   - spots
             - 335i   - sambb
          12 - 335i   - Jaydev1
             - 335i   - Chris_BayArea
          13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
             - 335i   - madhatter
             - 525i   - racedriver
             - 335i   - jjy0407
             - 335ci  - iustone
          17 - 335i   - genejuggler
          18 - 335i   - DocYahoo
          19 - 328xi  - chicagosteve
             - 328i   - Shark68
             - 335i   - Roup1
             - 335i   - OneCH
             - 335i   - TT "is this list ever going to be updated" G
          20 - 335i   - robertbroussard
             - 335i   - BeRAD
             - 530i   - sfbayrealtor1
             - 328xit - DenverCousin
          23 - 335i   - iDOorDIE
             - 335i   - BruceA
             - 335i   - yowsa
          27 - 335i   - am_ver (keep 'er in one piece!)
          30 - 335i   - brianlbailey
             - 335i   - neilanthony 
             - 328xi  - wdlfbio 
November   2 - 335i   - fidozoom
             - 335i   - cagambler
             - 328i   - oscr972
           3 - 335i   - mccoymg
             - 328it  - be-em-veh-808
             - 335i   - grinder82
             - 335i   - skier
           6 - 550i   - RussellTom
             - 335i   - manub751
             - 328i   - kaushik52 
           9 - 335i   - pix335i (cheers!)
          10 - 335i   - Dominican330
          13 - 335i   - northernlights
             - 530i   - Robert A
             - 328xi  - saurabh.gupta
             - 335i   - imrans
          17 - 550i   - cl5309
          20 - 335i   - lewishogs
             - 335i   - Ucan
             - 530xi  - j0n
          22 - 530xit - caveatesq
          24 - 530i   - X550-ED
December   1 - 335i   - dddclay
          
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330i   - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell          
          31 - ???i   - jspira
August     4 - ???i   - bschless
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
             - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          21 - 325    - smytheee
          22 - 325    - ATL325
             - 330i   - taichimaster
          26 - 335i   - Kindryck
          28 - M5     - Tim Krasin
August    31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
             - 750li  - intelecorp (Plus a 325 with sister)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
           7 - 330i   - bk330ci
          12 - 330i   - usama
             - 530i   - Trombonist
          13 - 330i   - dave071
             - X3     - fsfisk
          14 - 530i   - mason
          15 - 330i   - indy-rich
          18 - 550i   - firehire
             - 650ic  - Zeke77
             - 325i   - Bart314
          22 - 335i   - stressdoc
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
             - 325i   - zrfarrar
             - 550i   - epoints
          26 - 335i   - jeftrz
          27 - 335i   - FatSal
             - 335i   - im_derrick
             - 328i   - 89fxrp 
          28 - 325xi  - thewinefox
             - 550i   - ssmacleod 
          29 - 335i   - DC_335i_Sedan-t           
October    4 - 335i   - xspeedy
             - 335i   - nvyxyz
             - 328i   - mirex
             - 530i   - sjdude
           5 - 335i   - move.over
[/COLOR]
2007 (for those who just must plan way (too) far ahead!) :-)
---------------------------------
April     27 - 335i   - UCLA95
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
          13 - 335i   - chaslee
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

January 12, 2007 for a 335 Coupe. Not the best time of year. Just me a whole lot of Germans in the cold.


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

BMW 335i Coupe: Picking up on Nov 24 2006


----------



## mkIRM3Vert (Aug 17, 2004)

Picking up on the 11th. Flying out tommorow!!! 335i sedan in Montego Blue. Cannot freaking wait.  :thumbup:


----------



## dArNeLLi (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics so far*

pics so far of ED 10/6


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Picking up a 335i Coupe on Monday, December 18, 2006....2nd ED in "Year 2006"-JMK BMW(Client Advisor - Mark Carvalho) is the man:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dArNeLLi said:


> pics so far of ED 10/6


N.B. this listing is for posting dates only, please: no pictures


----------



## Kevhub (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll be picking up my 530i on October 23, 2006


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

First Car Purchase, First ED, First Bimmer: 335i: November 16, 2006. Woot!


----------



## j0n (May 9, 2003)

j0n said:


> Nov. 20, picking up 530xi ~ can't wait!!


date changed to Nov. 6th instead. even better..


----------



## jakeramovitch (Aug 27, 2005)

*oct 19 328iT wagon*

ED date: October 19, 2006

First ED: Munich (oct 19) to Paris (oct 26)

My baby is Manual, Arctic, Lemon interior, walnut trim, premium, sport, Nav, xenons, satellite radio, comfort access, rear window shades.

Cannot Wait! although I know the re-delivery time will be more difficult to endure.

Going straight from Munich to France (Alsace, Burgundy) and then immediately dropping off in Paris (no city driving for me).


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Big week coming up with 17 bfesters picking up cars in Munich! Sounds like fun... but I only heard limited discussions of a meetup. This was a perfect week for it. We had people at our meetup who were picking up, dropping off, and a bfester who made his way back to Munich just for the meet! (See thread below.) Don't miss a really fun part of it when there's an opportunity for a meetup!

BTW: GREAT JOB BY XSPEEDY on his in-progress ED Report. Very nice!!

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
October   16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
             - 335i   - madhatter
             - 525i   - racedriver
             - 335i   - jjy0407
             - 335ci  - iustone
          17 - 335i   - genejuggler
          18 - 335i   - DocYahoo
          19 - 328xi  - chicagosteve
             - 328i   - Shark68
             - 335i   - Roup1
             - 335i   - OneCH
             - 335i   - TTG
             - 328it  - jakeramovitch
          20 - 335i   - robertbroussard
             - 335i   - BeRAD
             - 530i   - sfbayrealtor1
             - 328xit - DenverCousin
          23 - 335i   - iDOorDIE
             - 335i   - BruceA
             - 335i   - yowsa
             - 530i   - Kevhub
          27 - 335i   - am_ver (keep 'er in one piece!)
          30 - 335i   - brianlbailey
             - 335i   - neilanthony 
             - 328xi  - wdlfbio 
November   2 - 335i   - fidozoom
             - 335i   - cagambler
             - 328i   - oscr972
           3 - 335i   - mccoymg
             - 328it  - be-em-veh-808
             - 335i   - grinder82
             - 335i   - skier
           6 - 550i   - RussellTom
             - 335i   - manub751
             - 328i   - kaushik52
             - 530xi  - j0n
           9 - 335i   - pix335i (cheers!)
          10 - 335i   - Dominican330
          13 - 335i   - northernlights
             - 530i   - Robert A
             - 328xi  - saurabh.gupta
             - 335i   - imrans
          16 - 335i   - OBT
          17 - 550i   - cl5309
          20 - 335i   - lewishogs
             - 335i   - Ucan
           22 - 530xit - caveatesq
          24 - 530i   - X550-ED
             - 335i   - shocker1976
          30 - 335i   - disden
December   1 - 335i   - dddclay
          18 - 335i   - jorwig

          
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330i   - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell
          31 - ???i   - jspira
August     4 - ???i   - bschless
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
             - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          21 - 325    - smytheee
          22 - 325    - ATL325
             - 330i   - taichimaster
          26 - 335i   - Kindryck
          28 - M5     - Tim Krasin
August    31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
             - 750li  - intelecorp (Plus a 325 with sister)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
           7 - 330i   - bk330ci
          12 - 330i   - usama
             - 530i   - Trombonist
          13 - 330i   - dave071
             - X3     - fsfisk
          14 - 530i   - mason
          15 - 330i   - indy-rich
          18 - 550i   - firehire
             - 650ic  - Zeke77
             - 325i   - Bart314
          22 - 335i   - stressdoc
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
             - 325i   - zrfarrar
             - 550i   - epoints
          26 - 335i   - jeftrz
          27 - 335i   - FatSal
             - 335i   - im_derrick
             - 328i   - 89fxrp 
          28 - 325xi  - thewinefox
             - 550i   - ssmacleod 
          29 - 335i   - DC_335i_Sedan-t
October    4 - 335i   - xspeedy
             - 335i   - nvyxyz
             - 328i   - mirex
             - 530i   - sjdude
           5 - 335i   - move.over
           6 - 328xi  - coppertone
             - 550i   - samplemaven
             - 335i   - SDDennehy
             - 335i   - roller84
             - 335i   - JREIT
             - 335i   - dArNeLLi
           9 - 335i   - mog_pj
             - 335i   - JMFTexas
             - 335i   - Jackson
             - 335i   - BiggieJ
          10 - 650i   - zip97062 (Plus a 550!)
             - 335i   - Shawn_speed
             - 328i   - spots
             - 335i   - sambb
          11 - 335i   - mkIRM3Vert
          12 - 335i   - Jaydev1
             - 335i   - Chris_BayArea
          13 - X3     - dfrith
[/COLOR]
2007 (for those who just must plan way (too) far ahead!) :-)
---------------------------------
January   12 - 335i  - Escondido
April     27 - 335i   - UCLA95
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
          13 - 335i   - chaslee
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

My ED is on November 30; first BMW! long time fan and finally first time owner!


----------



## seccsc (Mar 15, 2006)

My pick up of e90 335i will be on the 3rd of November. Thanks to Beemve808 for reminding me to post.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

November 15th for me.


----------



## bobkeenan (May 20, 2006)

13 Dec for A 328xit Sports Wagon for Us


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nov 13 for a 530i


----------



## radgator1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tomorrow!! See some of you folks there on the 19th:thumbup:


----------



## TD550 (Oct 17, 2006)

November 9th for my 550i


----------



## jd101 (Aug 28, 2006)

Picking up an X3 on December 4.


----------



## THawkbh (Jun 13, 2006)

im going to munich over xmas this year, but im not going to pick up any new cars. i already have my bimmer. going snowboarding, and hopefully to stuttgart. :clap:


----------



## desinole (Jul 14, 2006)

328i Sedan Sports package, Jet Black, Comfort Access and BMW Assist. 

Pickup date Dec 19th.


----------



## bobkeenan (May 20, 2006)

Changed from 13 to 15 Dec for A 328xit Sports Wagon for Us


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

I am picking my 3281 on January, 22, 2007. Contacted Rolf and all is well.


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

picking up 335i on November 23rd. woo hoo


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
October   27 - 335i   - am_ver (keep 'er in one piece!)
          30 - 335i   - brianlbailey
             - 335i   - neilanthony 
             - 328xi  - wdlfbio 
November   2 - 335i   - fidozoom
             - 335i   - cagambler
             - 328i   - oscr972
           3 - 335i   - mccoymg
             - 328it  - be-em-veh-808
             - 335i   - grinder82
             - 335i   - skier
             - 335i   - seccsc
           6 - 550i   - RussellTom
             - 335i   - manub751
             - 328i   - kaushik52
             - 530xi  - j0n
           9 - 335i   - pix335i (cheers!)
             - 550i   - TD550
          10 - 335i   - Dominican330
          13 - 335i   - northernlights
             - 530i   - Robert A
             - 328xi  - saurabh.gupta
             - 335i   - imrans
             - 530i   - mh5
          15 - 335ic  - jeffnin
          16 - 335i   - OBT
          17 - 550i   - cl5309
          20 - 335i   - lewishogs
             - 335i   - Ucan
          22 - 530xit - caveatesq
          32 - 335i   - oclrod
          24 - 530i   - X550-ED
             - 335i   - shocker1976
          30 - 335i   - disden
December   1 - 335i   - dddclay
           4 - X3     - jd101
          15 - 328xit - bobkeenan
          18 - 335i   - jorwig
          19 - 328i   - desinole

2007
---------------------------------
January   12 - 335i   - Escondido
          22 - 328i   - ssamols
April     27 - 335i   - UCLA95
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
          13 - 335i   - chaslee


          
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330i   - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell
          31 - ???i   - jspira
August     4 - ???i   - bschless
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
             - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          21 - 325    - smytheee
          22 - 325    - ATL325
             - 330i   - taichimaster
          26 - 335i   - Kindryck
          28 - M5     - Tim Krasin
August    31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
             - 750li  - intelecorp (Plus a 325 with sister)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
           7 - 330i   - bk330ci
          12 - 330i   - usama
             - 530i   - Trombonist
          13 - 330i   - dave071
             - X3     - fsfisk
          14 - 530i   - mason
          15 - 330i   - indy-rich
          18 - 550i   - firehire
             - 650ic  - Zeke77
             - 325i   - Bart314
          22 - 335i   - stressdoc
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
             - 325i   - zrfarrar
             - 550i   - epoints
          26 - 335i   - jeftrz
          27 - 335i   - FatSal
             - 335i   - im_derrick
             - 328i   - 89fxrp 
          28 - 325xi  - thewinefox
             - 550i   - ssmacleod 
          29 - 335i   - DC_335i_Sedan-t
October    4 - 335i   - xspeedy
             - 335i   - nvyxyz
             - 328i   - mirex
             - 530i   - sjdude
           5 - 335i   - move.over
           6 - 328xi  - coppertone
             - 550i   - samplemaven
             - 335i   - SDDennehy
             - 335i   - roller84
             - 335i   - JREIT
             - 335i   - dArNeLLi
           9 - 335i   - mog_pj
             - 335i   - JMFTexas
             - 335i   - Jackson
             - 335i   - BiggieJ
          10 - 650i   - zip97062 (Plus a 550!)
             - 335i   - Shawn_speed
             - 328i   - spots
             - 335i   - sambb
          11 - 335i   - mkIRM3Vert
          12 - 335i   - Jaydev1
             - 335i   - Chris_BayArea
          13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
             - 335i   - madhatter
             - 525i   - racedriver
             - 335i   - jjy0407
             - 335ci  - iustone
          17 - 335i   - genejuggler
          18 - 335i   - DocYahoo
          19 - 328xi  - chicagosteve
             - 328i   - Shark68
             - 335i   - Roup1
             - 335i   - OneCH
             - 335i   - TTG
             - 328it  - jakeramovitch
          20 - 335i   - robertbroussard
             - 335i   - BeRAD
             - 530i   - sfbayrealtor1
             - 328xit - DenverCousin
          23 - 335i   - iDOorDIE
             - 335i   - BruceA
             - 335i   - yowsa
             - 530i   - Kevhub
[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

November 24 for a E92 335i

Looking forward to seeing my wife (who lives in Cologne) and my new baby


----------



## alink (Sep 25, 2006)

January 10th 2007 - 335i

A bit unsure how this is gonna work with 18' inch wheels, no chains available, rear wheel drive and going for ski in Innsbruck (AU) and Interlaken (CH). Suggestions much appreciated. 
Note: taking wife and kid with me as extra speed limitor.


----------



## MPoWeRMAN (Oct 22, 2004)

01/09/07 for me, no chains necessary for me


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

MPoWeRMAN said:


> 01/09/07 for me, no chains necessary for me


MPoWeRMAN,

Hey, you have no self-restraint!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You already went for it and sealed the deal? You just mentioned something about March/April.

I cant' blame you. iT's a fine vehicle you config'd. BTW, how were you able to pull off the "w/o roofrails". That'll really make your Wagon unique, at lease on the State side. And, you got Lemon interior, wow, I thought that wasn't avail till April '07.

Anyways, congrats!!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

BTW...did you end up dealing w/ Pacific?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Just changed mine to January 11th. Black 530i auburn interior with HUD.


----------



## DaddioD (Sep 25, 2006)

scott10s said:


> Got my official production number today. Picking up on March 2nd. Just coincidentally mein geburtstag!!!! Can't wait.


What are you pickung up?
I'm planning on a March 2 pick-up also. It'll be aa e90 328i.

See you in Muenchen!!


----------



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

I arrive in Munich 25th and pick up on Jan 29th too! 

My dealer put in an order on Monday for a Monaco blue 328xi and it got approved yesterday!


----------



## vkk (Dec 3, 2006)

dimebeerman said:


> Will be arriving in Munich Sun May 27. Plan to pick up car on 29th. From there itinerary takes us to the Dolomites, venice, modena, tuscany, lucca, montreux with a drop-off in Geneva after 2 weeks. 335i with step, premium, sport, nav, sirius, back-up. Mettallic black with saddle brown. Can't wait.


Sorry for the double message but forgot to include the one I was replying to:

I arrive in Munich 25th and pick up on Jan 29th too!

My dealer put in an order on Monday for a Monaco blue 328xi and it got approved yesterday!


----------



## jkc_335 (Oct 30, 2006)

I will pick up my E90 335i on December 20.

Can't wait to get there...


----------



## Slumba (Nov 8, 2006)

*My ED Pickup*

I will pick up my car on Monday, Feb 5th

Car: 335i E90
Color: Monaco Blue / Terra
Options: Step, Sport, Cold, Premium,Nav, CA, Shades,

Arrive on the 4th

Drop off in Munich on the 6th


----------



## scott10s (Oct 12, 2006)

DaddioD said:


> What are you pickung up?
> I'm planning on a March 2 pick-up also. It'll be aa e90 328i.
> 
> See you in Muenchen!!


Daddio, I'm picking up a mystic blue 530xi with auburn interior. I'll have the wife and my two daughters in tow. Our flight gets in around 10am. I was hoping to see some other Bimmerfesters' there.


----------



## letsin2b8 (Jul 19, 2006)

T minus 3 days and counting! Im finally getting excited. Well the real excitement will be when I board the U-bahn and walk up to freimann 335i montego awaits


----------



## MSAE (Oct 30, 2006)

Feb. 9th
335I Monaco Blue 6MT with everything and performance aero kit


----------



## dmei (Nov 14, 2006)

I will pick up a Titanium Gray 530i on Feb. 26th.
Very excited!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
December  18 - 335i   - jorwig
             - 335i   - simpsmk	
          19 - 328i   - desinole
          20 - 530xi  - Feliceesq
             - 335i   - jkc_335
          21 - 335i   - juuni
2007
---------------------------------
January    9 - 328xit - MPoWeRMAN
          10 - 335i   - alink
          11 - 328i   - MP3_E46 (One sedan one wagon!)
             - 530i   - jagu
          12 - 335i   - Escondido
             - 530i   - dkotanto
             - 335i   - ayigu
          15 - 335i   - panzer948
          17 - 525i   - firsttimeed
          22 - 530i   - ssamols
             - 335i   - ton741
          25 - 335i   - bmwdawg
          26 - 335i   - 4-series
             - 335i   - AK
          29 - 328xi  - vkk
February   5 - 335i   - Slumba
           9 - 335i   - MSAE
          15 - 328i   - S105
          26 - 530i   - dmei
          27 - 328i   - mactigger
March      1 - 550i   - shosan521
           2 - 530xi  - scott10s
               328i   - DaddioD
          12 - 335i   - martinhd
             - 335i   - dirkvdb
             - 530i   - snyds (TWO 530i's!! - cool :-)
          29 - 335i   - 335i Driver
April     12 - 328it  - jhanlon
          18 - 335i   - ddtan (along with a 328i)
          27 - 335i   - UCLA95
May       17 - 335i   - Wosby
          29 - 335i   - dimebeerman
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
          13 - 335i   - chaslee


          
[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2006) (40/27)
---------------------------------
January    2 - 330cic - jon330cic
          11 - 650i   - ch650
          12 - 550i   - surf4today
          13 - 330i   - cwbuf
             - 530i   - tomliu75
             - 325i   - skowalski
          17 - 330i   - khucsb
          17 - 330i   - 3forme
          18 - 530xit - brian545
             - 325i   - joe7670
             - 325i   - sailinfo
          20 - 330i   - Herschel
          23 - 330i   - Raywayski
             - 550i   - jjclyde
          25 - 650i   - Surdy
          31 - 525i   - nirvanaor
February  14 - 330i   - Boraxo
          15 - 325i   - shandonguy
          17 - 330i   - BringsMeWomen
          21 - 750i   - Giacomo
          23 - 650i   - jordan2tre
          23 - 330xi  - Gville330xi
          24 - 330i   - URL8
          27 - 325i   - dencoop
          27 - 750i   - Giacomo
          27 - 650i   - ET
March      3 - 530i   - ianbjor
           6 - 530xi  - brol
           7 - 330i   - 444arrow
          10 - 530xit - anieto
          10 - 330i   - davidrcope
          10 - 330i   - jman314
          10 - 330xi  - SDxiFan
          13 - 525i   - BayAreaBMWFan
          13 - 530xi  - A Kracher
          13 - 530xi  - JoeIrish
          17 - 530i   - chrischeung
          17 - 330i   - am_ver
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          20 - 325i   - md37793
          24 - 530xi  - jtflrar
          24 - 325xit - skifaster
          24 - 550i   - fdkevin
          24 - 530xi  - gaw00
          24 - 530i   - Beemersn
          27 - 330i   - LDRunner
          27 - 530xi  - jeffgc
          30 - 330i   - x3Bruin
          30 - 330i   - Marcus330i
          30 - 330i   - Kellykelly
          30 - 530xi  - alanb1824
          31 - 330i   - thekewl1 (with a buddy in a 330xi)
          31 - 330ci  - twodachs
April      3 - 530x   - ken_hlp
           3 - 550i   - ajranft 
           3 - 330i   - Matt&Jen
           3 - 530xi  - huskyfan111
           6 - 330i   - blueguydotcom
           6 - 325i   - jet987
           7 - 325i   - slugdriver
           7 - 330i   - nickXi
           7 - 325i   - marcpotash
           7 - 325i   - gotrojan 
          12 - 330i   - historyrick
          12 - 330i   - kirkx5m
          13 - 325xi  - Chuckycheese
          18 - 325i   - jaflaim
          18 - 550i   - brian1225
          19 - 325cic - aprilED
          20 - 325xit - pkfolly
          20 - 330i   - chicagolab
          20 - 550i   - themadbaker
          20 - 330i   - mgidwani
          24 - 530i   - Rmart
          25 - 330i   - Ghunger
          25 - 330i   - rkg
          27 - X3     - zfore
          28 - 330i   - Bombay Jay
May        2 - X3     - cultoftiki
           4 - 550i   - BigGuns
           5 - X3     - Bayerische (gf)
           8 - 330i   - elee
           8 - 330i   - ubp
           8 - 330i   - beezer
          10 - 330xi  - dapharsyde
          10 - 550i   - sjaroslo 
          11 - 530i   - mullman
          11 - 650i   - SemperFiGuy
          11 - 330i   - Gripster
          12 - 330i   - robertbobw
          12 - 530xit - DPN
          15 - X3     - iversonm
          15 - 330i   - fuzzy_b
          17 - 330i   - afshawnt (w/icemanjs4)
          17 - 530xi  - FrankD
          18 - X3     - vern
          18 - 330xi  - Schulman
          18 - 325i   - dazman99
          18 - 550i   - kfarouki 
          19 - 330i   - Kanuck
          19 - 530i   - compwhiz
          19 - M5     - SouthBayM5
          22 - 330i   - bobped
          22 - 330i   - SteveS
          24 - 330i   - link
          24 - 325i   - jeffreyfu 
          24 - 530i   - maver
          24 - X3     - lilskel (2nd ED)
          29 - 325xi  - floodlight
          29 - 650i   - Bob Clevenger
          29 - 325xit - AlpineX
          29 - 330ci  - HeatmiserM
          29 - 550i   - revlis240
          29 - 330ci  - csciguy8
June       1 - 550i   - peace4
           1 - 325i   - Munich2006
           2 - 325xi  - akl201
           2 - 330i   - permesso 
           7 - 530i   - Eurobmw06
           9 - 330i   - bmwesq
           9 - 325xi  - kostyan5
           9 - 330i   - jayd
           9 - 330xi  - windycitybimmer 
           9 - 330i   - KDiBar
           9 - 550i   - gfard1
          12 - 330xi  - Skysports (so it wasnt a subaru!)
          14 - X3     - smokeminside
          14 - 325i   - Hooverpilot
          14 - 330i   - mattb65
          21 - X3     - posternutbag
          22 - 530i   - DBU
          22 - 330xi  - sbsleonard
          22 - 330i   - torrentami
          22 - 330i   - yoka
          23 - 325xi  - peschwartz61
          23 - 330i   - targa84
          26 - 650i   - Spyder
          26 - 330i   - Asteroid
          26 - 530xi  - paco lolo
          27 - 330i   - MikesAZ
          28 - X3     - Deutschhof
          29 - 750li  - I Love BMW's
          30 - 330i   - mavsman26
          30 - 750il  - JeffreyBMW
July       3 - 330i   - wideopenthrotle
           3 - 330xi  - ssaq
           3 - 330xi  - gent4love
           4 - X3     - Bimmer12safrad
          10 - 530i   - bbjdank
          12 - 330xi  - briumo
          12 - 325i   - luxun54
          13 - X3     - pilotman
          14 - 330i   - nivki89
July      17 - 330xi  - chrisinvermont
          19 - 330xi  - bechego
          19 - 330xi  - banffbimmer
          19 - 525i   - take5
          20 - 325i   - woodbo
          21 - 530i   - ch650
          24 - X3     - Berchtesgaden
          24 - 330i   - balzaar
          25 - 325xi  - Mike Richmond
          26 - 330i   - jarppis
          28 - 550i   - mach schnell
          31 - ???i   - jspira
August     4 - ???i   - bschless
           7 - 330i   - TimJ
          10 - 325xi  - raptorctr
          10 - 530i   - Suraj
          16 - 550i   - Lorch92
          17 - 530xit - alwaysgo
             - 550i   - jorwig
          17 - 550i   - jtmililani808
          18 - X3     - knmol
          21 - 325    - smytheee
          22 - 325    - ATL325
             - 330i   - taichimaster
          26 - 335i   - Kindryck
          28 - M5     - Tim Krasin
August    31 - 330xi  - TechnoAg (Plus an X3!!)
             - 750li  - intelecorp (Plus a 325 with sister)
September  4 - 325i   - furidoman
           7 - 330i   - bk330ci
          12 - 330i   - usama
             - 530i   - Trombonist
          13 - 330i   - dave071
             - X3     - fsfisk
          14 - 530i   - mason
          15 - 330i   - indy-rich
          18 - 550i   - firehire
             - 650ic  - Zeke77
             - 325i   - Bart314
          22 - 335i   - stressdoc
          25 - 335i   - FR335E
             - 325i   - zrfarrar
             - 550i   - epoints
          26 - 335i   - jeftrz
          27 - 335i   - FatSal
             - 335i   - im_derrick
             - 328i   - 89fxrp 
          28 - 325xi  - thewinefox
             - 550i   - ssmacleod 
          29 - 335i   - DC_335i_Sedan-t
October    4 - 335i   - xspeedy
             - 335i   - nvyxyz
             - 328i   - mirex
             - 530i   - sjdude
           5 - 335i   - move.over
           6 - 328xi  - coppertone
             - 550i   - samplemaven
             - 335i   - SDDennehy
             - 335i   - roller84
             - 335i   - JREIT
             - 335i   - dArNeLLi
           9 - 335i   - mog_pj
             - 335i   - JMFTexas
             - 335i   - Jackson
             - 335i   - BiggieJ
          10 - 650i   - zip97062 (Plus a 550!)
             - 335i   - Shawn_speed
             - 328i   - spots
             - 335i   - sambb
          11 - 335i   - mkIRM3Vert
          12 - 335i   - Jaydev1
             - 335i   - Chris_BayArea
          13 - X3     - dfrith
          16 - 325xi  - Morgantown
             - 335i   - madhatter
             - 525i   - racedriver
             - 335i   - jjy0407
             - 335ci  - iustone
          17 - 335i   - genejuggler
          18 - 335i   - DocYahoo
          19 - 328xi  - chicagosteve
             - 328i   - Shark68
             - 335i   - Roup1
             - 335i   - OneCH
             - 335i   - TTG
             - 328it  - jakeramovitch
          20 - 335i   - robertbroussard
             - 335i   - BeRAD
             - 530i   - sfbayrealtor1
             - 328xit - DenverCousin
          23 - 335i   - iDOorDIE
             - 335i   - BruceA
             - 335i   - yowsa
             - 530i   - Kevhub
          27 - 335i   - am_ver (keep 'er in one piece!)
          30 - 335i   - brianlbailey
             - 335i   - neilanthony 
             - 328xi  - wdlfbio 
             - 335i   - trucheli
November   1 - 335i   - neilanthony (could you be any vaguer? ie: "Nov 1-7" <sigh>)
           2 - 335i   - [email protected]
             - 335i   - fidozoom
             - 335i   - cagambler
             - 328i   - oscr972
           3 - 335i   - mccoymg
             - 328it  - be-em-veh-808
             - 335i   - grinder82
             - 335i   - skier
             - 335i   - seccsc
           6 - 550i   - RussellTom
             - 335i   - manub751
             - 328i   - kaushik52
             - 530xi  - j0n
           9 - 335i   - pix335i (cheers!)
             - 550i   - TD550
          10 - 335i   - Dominican330
November  13 - 335i   - northernlights
             - 530i   - Robert A
             - 328xi  - saurabh.gupta
             - 335i   - imrans
             - 530i   - mh5
          15 - 335ic  - jeffnin
          16 - 335i   - OBT
          17 - 550i   - cl5309
             - 530i   - X550-ED
          20 - 335i   - lewishogs
             - 335i   - Ucan
          21 - 335i   - anieto
          22 - 530xit - caveatesq
             - 335i   - dprecocious1 
             - 650cic - jlstone
          23 - 335i   - oclrod
             - 328i   - llskll
             - 335i   - luv2drive
             - 335i   - BMRLUVR
          24 - 335i   - shocker1976
             - 335i   - acf69
          30 - 335i   - disden
December   1 - 335i   - dddclay
             - 335i   - fbazakos
           4 - X3     - jd101
           8 - M5     - jjd
             - 328xit - bailey544
          11 - 328xit - zrhdude
          12 - 530i   - mpiazza2000
             - 328i   - chow3630
          13 - 335i   - letsin2b8
          15 - 328xit - bobkeenan
             - 530i   - jcatral14
[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

My pickup date is January 26. 

530I Auto, ZPP, ZSP, NAV, HUD et al...

I have production # already. I'll see a couple of other members there


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey dimebeerman, I see you are going to Lucca! Very cool, don't see that much. My grandfather was from there, and I still have 'cousins' who live there, that of course I visit on my ED's Here's some pics... (click the big pics to go to the galleries)

Pics from around Lucca



dimebeerman said:


> Will be arriving in Munich Sun May 27. Plan to pick up car on 29th. From there itinerary takes us to the Dolomites, venice, modena, tuscany, lucca, montreux with a drop-off in Geneva after 2 weeks. 335i with step, premium, sport, nav, sirius, back-up. Mettallic black with saddle brown. Can't wait.


----------



## bufasion (Oct 8, 2006)

328xi arctic. Auto, ZPP, Xenon, on 1/17/07. Drop off in MUC on 1/24. Last time I checked the car was already built and awaiting transportation.


----------



## robdaemon (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm leaving for Munich on Sunday, Dec 17, and picking up my 335i on Tuesday the 19th. Spending a few days in Munich, then heading to Garmisch for some skiing. After that, it's off to Brussels for two nights, then on to Amsterdam for Christmas, and I'm dropping the car off in Amsterdam.

I'm soo ready for this!


----------



## mirex (Sep 20, 2006)

We are leaving for Munich tomorrow, Dec 17. We will stay at the Airpot Kempinski, which makes it more convinient -- than staying downtown -- for us to pick up our 335i coupe on Tuesday the 19th. On the way to Freimenn we are picking up chains at BMW Garching and heading to Salzburg for the end of the Mozart Festival, then to Cortina for 6 days of skiing and then to Zurich for 2 days, dropping off the car there.

robdaemon -- we picked up our 2007 328i in October and drove to Lake Como through Garmisch. It's a beautiful place. But because of road construction/repair on the A95 about 10 miles north of Garmisch, we were detoured to back roads. They were tricky to say the least, and this in good weather. If you don't have winter tires or chains, better check ahead to see if the construction continues. All the best.

2007 328i Black/Black/Aluminum/Sports
2007 335i Coupe Titanium Silver/Black/Aluminum/Sports


----------



## shosan521 (Nov 14, 2006)

date just changed...picking up the 2nd of march.


----------



## robdaemon (Nov 20, 2006)

mirex said:


> robdaemon -- we picked up our 2007 328i in October and drove to Lake Como through Garmisch. It's a beautiful place. But because of road construction/repair on the A95 about 10 miles north of Garmisch, we were detoured to back roads. They were tricky to say the least, and this in good weather. If you don't have winter tires or chains, better check ahead to see if the construction continues. All the best.


Fantastic advice - thanks for the warning. I'll start checking on that now.

My plan was to get winter tires and chains there in Munich for the car. I attempted to email the BMW rep in Germany that was mentioned on the board, but he is out of the office. I'll call or visit BMW on Monday to arrange the winter tires.


----------



## '07 335i PA (Dec 10, 2006)

*Picking up Jan 8th!*

Happy holidays to everyone. I'm picking up my 335i sedan on Monday January 8th and heading south to Monte Carlo and then up the coast into Italy. :thumbup: Praying for good weather and plenty of beautiful women  . Hope to see lots of new bimmers on the roads.

Cheers.
Evan

2007 335i sedan/sparkling graphite/black interior/Premium/Sport/Cold Weather/navigation


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Just got a confirmation from BMWNA for a May 4th ED. This will be our second ED, but first with BMW. Ironically, we took our ED Volvo to Munich and Bavaria four years ago. Never can get too much of the beer gardens and pretzels!

Erik


----------



## ratdog (Dec 24, 2006)

*pick up March 26*

Will pick up March 26
530 manual, sport, premium. Plan to visit Venice, lucerne and what ever else might come up. can't wait!


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

New Dates:
Pickup/Drop-off: 2/19/07
Arrive: 2/18/07
Depart: 2/20/07

Coming alone so open to hook-ups...


----------



## kdjohn72 (Feb 1, 2007)

335 coupe on order!!

Pick up car 3/21.....Factory Tour 3/22 then off to Austria and Swiss Alps to break in. After a few hundred miles the 3 will be ready for Nurburg. Depending on weather, Im hoping for a couple laps of the Nurburgring. 

Dropping of in Frankfurt 3/28. 

Only 6 weeks to go!!


----------



## wardlowk (Oct 13, 2006)

Picking up my wife's Alpine White 525i with Steptronic, Premium and heated seats on Monday March 26th. 
Salzburg March 26-27
Fussen 27-28
Rothenburg 28-29
Munich March 29- April 2


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

March 27th pickup, I cannot believe I am actually this close to doing this, I think it was more than 2 years when I found out about ED and never really thought I would go thru with it. One thing I know for sure if it was not for this forum it would have never happened...now if I could only learn German and Italian in 7 weeks


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

Picking up a 750LI on 5/2!! Arrive Munich on 5/2 spending a few days there, then off to Amsterdam, and Back to Munich, leaving on 5/9.


----------



## Berchtesgaden (Apr 10, 2006)

Picking up a X-3 on April 2nd. Crimson Red, Black Leather, Auto, Prem, Cold, Nav, PDC, Xenon... And headed to Berchtesgaden


----------



## jacksonhunter31 (Jan 25, 2007)

*April 17 ED*

Confirmation today..picking up my 530i on April 17. (Jet Black, Auburn leather, Premium, cold weather, auto, logic 7, heated rear seats) Must be one of the last they are making before converting over to the 535 for 08--lease deal too good to pass up...Spending a week driving through Germany, Austria (Lake country--Hallstaat), and Switzerland (Bern-Lucerne)with my father and my 18 year old son...any tips or places to stay along the way would be much appreciated. I am experienced euro traveler--but mostly Italy, France, Spain--this part of the world is brand new to me..


----------



## riarjr (Jan 20, 2007)

*April 27 ED - 335i*

Picking my 335i on April 27, Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

*March 30th Delivery*

Yes! I am confirmed for a March 30th delivery - now to REALLY start planning! :banana:


----------



## merle (Oct 13, 2006)

Picking up February 16th - next week! Staying at the Renaissance. This question may have already been asked, but what's the best way from the Airport to the hotel?


----------



## RHPF (Jan 29, 2007)

mjrunning said:


> March 27th pickup, I cannot believe I am actually this close to doing this, I think it was more than 2 years when I found out about ED and never really thought I would go thru with it. One thing I know for sure if it was not for this forum it would have never happened...now if I could only learn German and Italian in 7 weeks


I am also picking my 335i Coupe up in Munich on March 27th. Hit your dealership up and see if they have the ability to add the 6FL (USB Audio) to your car if you can. I am trying, but I am being told my car is being built a week too soon. Are you going to do a factory tour?


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

RHPF said:


> I am also picking my 335i Coupe up in Munich on March 27th. Hit your dealership up and see if they have the ability to add the 6FL (USB Audio) to your car if you can. I am trying, but I am being told my car is being built a week too soon. Are you going to do a factory tour?


I lied, I am actually picking up on the 26th. Tried to get the 27th, but it is totally booked that day, was hoping to have some time to recover from jet lag and such before the pickup, but will be booking it to the center right after the airport.

I pretty much assumed that I would not be getting the new features, as they produce the cars 30 days prior to pickup and the new stuff does not go online until March....but I suppose it would not hurt to ask.

Good luck with your 27th pickup, maybe we will cross paths in Munich...


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone (BTW, there NEVER was a 12 hour rule...) enjoy your trips and post pictures when you can!

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
February  15 - 328i   - S105
          16 - 335i   - uman
             - 335i   - alen
          19 -   X3   - BayAreaBMWFan
          23 - 525xi  - Whiskarina
          26 - 530i   - dmei
             - 530i   - shaun132
          27 - 328i   - mactigger
          29 - 335i   - nj335i
March      2 - 550i   - shosan521
             - 530xi  - scott10s
               328i   - DaddioD
               335i   - altb
           6 - 328i   - animefans
           7 - 335i   - jeffbchi
           9 - 335i   - Domer88
             - 328i   - enkur
             - 335i   - ToddPhilly 
          12 - 335i   - martinhd
             - 335i   - dirkvdb
             - 530i   - snyds (TWO 530i's!! - cool :-)
             - 335i   - DJ
          15 - 530xi  - HWF
          16 - 335i   - Snareman
          19 - 335i   - Phil G
             - 328xi  - littleabby
          20 - 335i   - lvale001
          21 -   X3   - shawndavid
             - 335i   - kdjohn72
          22 - 530xit - mapezzul
          26 - 525i   - chrischeung (and another)
             - 530i   - ratdog
             - 525i   - wardlowk
             - 335i   - mjrunning
          27 - 335i   - RHPF
          28 - 335i   - MARCUS330i (and another. real estate must be good :-)
             - 335i   - sk330i 
          29 - 335i   - 335i Driver
          30 - 335i   - gabo2k
             - ???    - johnc_22 (looks like a 2004 Saab)
April      2 - 550i   - FyteOn
             - 335i   - macbain
             -   X3   - Berchtesgaden
           4 - 335xi  - cokaer
             - 335i   - mkuenne
           5 - 335i   - dmizock
             - 335i   - jl5555
          11 - 335i   - jfulcher
          12 - 328it  - jhanlon
             - 335xi  - jd6552
          13 - 335i   - watever
             - 335i   - rmorin49
          17 - 530i   - jacksonhunter31
          18 - 335i   - ddtan (along with a 328i)
          19 - 530i   - kaismaeel2000
          20 - ????   - AZ-BMW (it would be helpful to spell out your model like everyone else)
             - 335i   - redonah
          23 - 335ic  - fun2drive (but only for one day!)
          27 - 335i   - UCLA95
             - 328i   - jerezano66
             - 335i   - riarjr
May        2 - 750li  - want_a_7
           3 - ????   - quattro29 (NO, no club joining until you state your model)
           4 - 335i   - guppyflyer
             - 335i   - redadair (fighting fires too?)
             - 335xi  - fszatko
             - 535xi  - [email protected]
             - 535i   - Bikie
           7 - 335i   - mrbelk
           9 - 535xi  - SC400
          11 - 335i   - eyedoc 
          17 - 335i   - Wosby
          29 - 335i   - dimebeerman
June       8 - 335i   - Jspira
          13 - 335i   - chaslee
July      18 - 335i   - White05X3 (maybe an X3 someday also)
August    31 - 535xit - Asteroid
          

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2007) (82/53)
---------------------------------
January    8 - 335i   - '07 335i PA
           9 - 328xit - MPoWeRMAN
          10 - 335i   - alink
          11 - 328i   - MP3_E46 (One sedan one wagon!)
             - 530i   - jagu
          12 - 335i   - Escondido
             - 530i   - dkotanto
             - 335i   - ayigu
          15 - 335i   - panzer948
             - 335i   - stevec32
          17 - 525i   - firsttimeed
             - 328xi  - bufasion           
          22 - 530i   - ssamols
             - 335i   - ton741
          25 - 335i   - bmwdawg
          26 - 335i   - 4-series
             - 335i   - AK
             - 530i   - Gianny
          29 - 328xi  - vkk
February   1 - 335i   - vbmw335i
             - 335i   - aerochet
           5 - 335i   - Slumba
             - 550i   - Nate1
           8 -   X3   - NateXTR
           9 - 335i   - MSAE
             - 328i   - mrrrkva1
[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## BMWwannabe (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll be there on 3/27 to pick up my wife's X3. Total of 12 days to break it in properly. I posted our itinerary here:

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188563


----------



## feelchill (Mar 17, 2006)

I will be pickin up my car on 03/28. Am landin in Munich on 03/27 and doin the factory tour on 27th 6 PM !!!!

I have plans open till April 3rd !!! will keep you posted !!


----------



## choatie88 (Jan 26, 2007)

Picking up my E93 on 04/30. Factory tour in Dingolfing on 05/04 - from the website there seem to be no tours in Munich all week.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I have requested an ED date of 04 May, but have not yet received confirmation that it will happen. But Joern Esser at Passport BMW assures me that because the date is a few months away, I should be able to get a slot.

My family and I (Mom and two sisters) are going to use the opportunity to visit Salzburg, Vienna and Prague, and bond again. As you can imagine, the kids are all grumbling because they are not sure why they are being left behind!

CarSwami


----------



## Wosby (Dec 27, 2004)

Please remove me from the May 17 ED Delivery date as my plans have changed. Turns out it's a German holiday. My new anticipated ED pick-up date is July 20th.

Thanks,
Wosby


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

uboat, 330? not 335?


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

fabby said:


> I heard today that I was the 25 slot out of 25 for delivery in May. I going to be picking up a 535 on May 14. First time to Germany. Unbelievable. My CA said I got in by the skin of my teeth.


You were the 25th slot for May 14 specifically. Each day has 25 slots. Congrats none the less!


----------



## sunlovr (Mar 9, 2007)

*April 4 ED*

Picking up my 335i convertible on April 4! 

Platinum bronze | Coral red leather | steptronic with paddles | navi | comfort access | iPod | etc. etc. etc.


----------



## DHP (Oct 16, 2005)

picking up my 335xi on April 30


----------



## gebitu (Mar 25, 2007)

not confirmed ED July 05, ordered Mar. 23.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

I put in a pre-reservation request on 3/15. After reading the scary posts of "all ED slots for 335s are full thru June" I was very sure they'd come back and tell me the same. I got lucky! There was a cancellation in May  

Munich here I come! May 23!! Anybody else?


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

clarkcc1 said:


> I put in a pre-reservation request on 3/15. After reading the scary posts of "all ED slots for 335s are full thru June" I was very sure they'd come back and tell me the same. I got lucky! There was a cancellation in May
> 
> Munich here I come! May 23!! Anybody else?


Congrats!
Wow...a cancellation! luck is on your side my friend!
I will see you there if you plan on being there in the morning!!  Picking up an Alpine White e92 335i on the same day!! :thumbup:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

P/U 328i (SPACE GREY, RED INT, SPORT PKG ,COLD WE PKG,) on May 30 D/O Milan June 5


----------



## cheaptrick (Jan 16, 2007)

I put in order March 19th for July 13th 335 vert. Hope they have them I am waiting to hear. Cheap


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Just confirmed - July 3 pick up of 335i convertible!


----------



## insider30 (Feb 21, 2007)

Pick up my alpine white 335i coupe on May 25th!


----------



## waoudi (Mar 27, 2007)

Pick up April 26 for BMW 335i Convertible Montego Blue, Black dakota leather, Grey Poplar,premium,sports,Park distance control,paddle shifters, Navigation, ipod USB adaptor.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you to all *who did NOT post* when you ordered your car (an insignificant fact) and just stated your pickup date. Also, for all those that posted once your date was confirmed. I left off all dates that were entered as tentative and yes, those that were missing the model designation.

Have a great trip everyone: (BTW: there never was a 12 hour rule, and there never was a shortage of ED pickup dates. :banghead: )

*Join the list by posting your pickup date to this thread. Thanks!!*

NOTE: Please do NOT copy (quote) this table or this message into your posting here, as it just clutters up the thread. I've been updating this table about once a week now... so check back to see your additions. I had been updating it more often and would still like to do that, but the ADMINS of this board decided to remove the EDITING and DELETING functions from all of us, due to a feud with a few members. Because of not being able to remove the old tables, I feel I should limit the number of updates so as to not clutter up the thread with too many old tables (which I had been deleting previously to keep the thread clean).

Munich 10-day forecast
2005 Euro Delivery Statistics
Munich Meetup


```
[SIZE=2][FONT=Courier New]
April      2 - 550i   - FyteOn
             - 335i   - macbain
             -   X3   - Berchtesgaden
             - 335i   - Cicero 
           4 - 335xi  - cokaer
             - 335i   - mkuenne
             - 335i   - sunlovr
           5 - 335i   - dmizock
             - 335i   - jl5555
             -   X3   - dholding
          11 - 335i   - jfulcher
          12 - 328it  - jhanlon
             - 335xi  - jd6552
             - 335i   - mrEcho 
          13 - 335i   - watever
             - 335i   - rmorin49
          16 - 550i   - M550
             - 335i   - miketx
          17 - 530i   - jacksonhunter31
          18 - 335i   - ddtan (along with a 328i)
             - 525i   - dk
             - 328xi  - Noelski
          19 - 530i   - kaismaeel2000
          20 - 335i   - redonah
             - 335ic  - AZ-BMW
             - 335i   - Brett3
          23 - 335ic  - fun2drive (but only for one day!)
             - 535i   - kaismaeel2000
             - 650i   - Katron 
          25 - 335i   - dreadling
             - 335i   - KenJ
          26 - 335i   - waoudi
          27 - 335i   - UCLA95
             - 328i   - jerezano66
             - 335i   - riarjr
          30 - 335i   - choatie88
             - 335ci  - mnudel
             - 335xi  - DHP
             - 335i   - Jordan_R
May        2 - 750li  - want_a_7
             - 535i   - Bikie
             - 335i   - kyfucius
             - 328i   - derry
           4 - 335i   - guppyflyer
             - 335i   - redadair (fighting fires too?)
             - 335xi  - fszatko
             - 535xi  - [email protected]
             - 335i   - CarSwami
             - 335i   - 02330ci
           7 - 335i   - mrbelk
             - 335i   - PSI Power
             - 335xi  - CinANC
             - 335i   - newride
             - 335i   - 02330ci
           8 - 335i   - Bill-SD
             - 335xi  - mdm_boulder
             - 335i   - Bonesaz
           9 - 535xi  - SC400
             - 335i   - vuzur
          10 - 335i   - OC 335i
             - 335i   - jack.s
          11 - 335i   - eyedoc 
             - 335i   - mdstx330ci
          14 - 335xi  - rexrider
             - 535i   - fabby
          15 - 335xi  - bimmerFUD
             - 335i   - thugus
          23 - 335i   - snohman
             - 335i   - clarkcc1
          24 - 335i   - bmrfam
          25 - 335i   - insider30
          29 - 335i   - dimebeerman
          30 - 328i   - VIZSLA
          31 - 335i   - Raz5219
             - 535i   - tjgolden 
June       1 - 550i   - Mac Daddy
           3 - 335i   - ss109
           4 - 328i   - Moh318TI
           8 - 335i   - Jspira
          11 - 335i   - lensman314
          13 - 335i   - chaslee
             - 335i   - mwatkins
          14 - 335i   - Jay335
          18 - 3359   - HK_M3
July       3 - 335i   - caveatesq
          18 - 335i   - White05X3 (maybe an X3 someday also)
          20 - 335i   - Wosby
          30 -   X3   - stangmatt66
August    31 - 535xit - Asteroid
October   11 - 335i   - Grind
          15 - 535xi  - JoeIrish
          

[COLOR=Blue]HISTORY (2007) (82/53)
---------------------------------
January    8 - 335i   - '07 335i PA
           9 - 328xit - MPoWeRMAN
          10 - 335i   - alink
          11 - 328i   - MP3_E46 (One sedan one wagon!)
             - 530i   - jagu
          12 - 335i   - Escondido
             - 530i   - dkotanto
             - 335i   - ayigu
          15 - 335i   - panzer948
             - 335i   - stevec32
          17 - 525i   - firsttimeed
             - 328xi  - bufasion           
          22 - 530i   - ssamols
             - 335i   - ton741
          25 - 335i   - bmwdawg
          26 - 335i   - 4-series
             - 335i   - AK
             - 530i   - Gianny
          29 - 328xi  - vkk
February   1 - 335i   - vbmw335i
             - 335i   - aerochet
           5 - 335i   - Slumba
             - 550i   - Nate1
           8 -   X3   - NateXTR
           9 - 335i   - MSAE
             - 328i   - mrrrkva1
          15 - 328i   - S105
          16 - 335i   - uman
             - 335i   - alen
          19 -   X3   - BayAreaBMWFan
          23 - 525xi  - Whiskarina
          26 - 530i   - dmei
             - 530i   - shaun132
          27 - 328i   - mactigger
          29 - 335i   - nj335i
March      2 - 550i   - shosan521
             - 530xi  - scott10s
               328i   - DaddioD
               335i   - altb
               328xi  - torinopitts
           6 - 328i   - animefans
           7 - 335i   - jeffbchi
           8 - 335i   - Luwi25
           9 - 335i   - Domer88
             - 328i   - enkur
             - 335i   - ToddPhilly 
          12 - 335i   - martinhd
             - 335i   - dirkvdb
             - 530i   - snyds (TWO 530i's!! - cool :-)
             - 335i   - DJ
          13 - 335i   - BMW949
          15 - 530xi  - HWF
          16 - 335i   - Snareman
          19 - 335i   - Phil G
             - 328xi  - littleabby
             - 328i   - Variocam
             - 328i   - pphipps60
             - 750li  - drklion 
          20 - 335i   - lvale001
          21 -   X3   - shawndavid
             - 335i   - kdjohn72
             -   X3   - cdloves
          22 - 530xit - mapezzul
             -   X3   - InDnBoy80 (Also co-worker with an X3)
             - 525i   - rolypoly
          26 - 525i   - chrischeung (and another)
             - 530i   - ratdog
             - 525i   - wardlowk
             - 335i   - mjrunning
             - 525i   - wardlowk
          27 - 335i   - RHPF
             -   X3   - BMWwannabe
             - 335i   - Sabado Gigante
          28 - 335i   - sk330i 
             - 328i   - feelchill (a 328 on 3/28)
             - 335i   - mithund
          29 - 335i   - 335i Driver
             - 335i   - 335isteck
          30 - 335i   - gabo2k
             - 335i   - johnc_22
             - 335i   - Steve Espo
             - 328xit - bald

[/COLOR][COLOR=Green]
<b>WE DON'T DO SERIES LIKE "e93"</b> Also I may or may not have
<b>signatures</b> turned on, so please simply put your model in
the body text: like 335i, etc...

<b>No Model Designation</b>
April     19 - ????   - BGH867
May        3 - ????   - quattro29

PS: We also don't do "still not confirmed" IE: Unconfirmed dates.
Please don't post your date until you are sure of it.
[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

*going to Munich Thread*

 May 31 - 550i


----------



## ggmarquez (Mar 8, 2007)

June 25 - 335i coupe


----------



## BGH867 (Jan 9, 2007)

April 19 pick up. Flying in early that morning and getting ride to Center from Rolf. Heading to Salzburg, Bern, Lucern. Returning on 4/24.

335i convert, monaco blue/creme beige, cold weather, premium, sport, comfort, steptronic/paddles, PDC, Nav, USB-iPod.


----------



## Monaco (Mar 28, 2007)

4/24/07 -- 328 Convertible


----------



## peterma2 (Mar 29, 2007)

June 11th pickup - drop off in Vienna on June 18th. 328i, monaco blue, tan leather, premium package, cold weather package, zenon headlights, comfort access... Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

RMK said:


> May 31 - 550i


I'll be there May 31st as well. :thumbup:


----------



## tzavelis (Feb 7, 2007)

*335ci pick up July 2nd, 2007*

I ordered my 335ci with auto/sport/premium/cold/navi for July 2nd Delivery. I have a production number and a confirmed July 2nd delivery. I ordered it late February!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Please change my date and car (I couldn't post the real date until BMW publicly announced the date for the BMW WELT opening)

15. October 2007
550i Carbonschwarz metallic


----------



## hanzi1018 (Oct 18, 2006)

ordered 2007 335i Sedan January 25th pick up May 21st
This waiting is murder



2007 335i Sedan MontegoBlue/Terra Auto|Premium|Heated Seats
2004 530i Mystic Blue Euro delivery
2002 330cic Japan rot Euro delivery
2001 525i Oxford Oxford Green - Retired
1999 328i Titium Silver-Retired
1994 328i red -Retired
1989 325i red died by total collision
1982 320i Lapis Blue - retired
1976 2002 Lt. Blue - still going


----------



## Monaco (Mar 28, 2007)

oops, I'm picking up my 328 Convertible on April 26, not 4/24.


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*ED May 23*

I'm picking up my 535xiT on May 23rd.


----------



## lcjmd (Dec 13, 2006)

We got our confirmation letter last week! We are picking up our 335xi on Monday, May 21. I see hanzi1018 is on the same date. Still waiting on the 335xi pricing though...


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Add to list*

Confirmed July 5, 335i. (E93)


----------



## waoudi (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Monaco. I will be picking up my car the same day you are..I guess I will see you in the waiting room sweating in anticipation as I will.. Montego blue E93.. 

-wael


----------



## Gator1PK (Aug 20, 2006)

ED 5/10/07
Car is in production!


----------



## JoeIrish (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry to do this to you. Please change car to 528xi and pick-up date of Sep 3.

Thank you.


----------



## tommy1 (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbup: Scheduled pickup: July 6th 335i Convertible. 
Thanks to Jorn at Passport BMW, MD.
Third ED delivery.
Munich Factory tour scheduled for Tuesday the 10th
T


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

4th ED on May 10th for us.
328i Sedan White/Black/Aluminium.
Loaded with standard features.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

July 9 to pick up a 535i with ZPP, ZCW, ZSP, sports auto, active steering (might delete that), comfort access, power rear sunshades, fold down rear seats, PDC, either bamboo or dark poplar, nav, satellite radio (might delete that), logic 7, ipod, ventilated seats, and anthracite headliner. Right now platinum grey with black nasca leather. Might switch to the platinum bronze, but the grey looks quite nice.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Make sure you look at the bamboo if you are thinking about ordering it. I really didn't like the grain. I had been considering it for my 550i which will be in carbonschwarz but now I'm back to my old favorite, Pappel.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Make sure you look at the bamboo if you are thinking about ordering it. I really didn't like the grain. I had been considering it for my 550i which will be in carbonschwarz but now I'm back to my old favorite, Pappel.


I have only seen pictures of it, but I think I am going to switch to dark poplar. The poplar grain does look better than the bamboo. I think with the anthracite headliner and black interior, the dark poplar will be better. I still have a month to change my mind.


----------



## happykayan (Jan 31, 2007)

May 21st, 335i sedan, first ED!


----------



## Wiretowner (Mar 18, 2007)

*June 20th 335i Coupe*

We have a confimed pick of of a 335i Coupe, Monaco, Auto (Paddle) on June 20th. Factory tour the night before, just to highten the tension (foreplay). We locked in on pre-price rise back in Feb and booked a slot.

The whole deal was looking very unlikely when my X5 transfer box busted (70,000 miles!!) 2 weeks ago and the quoted price was the deposit on the car:bawling: . The salesman helped me "encourage" BMW NA to chip in, or loose the deal.

So far so good:thumbup:

2 Months-13 Days-6 Hrs to go (according to my desktop countdown)


----------



## ed07_hou335i_c (Apr 5, 2007)

ED 5/03/07. 335i Coupe, my first ED!


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*5/23/07 ED 535XIt has VIN assigned*

 My 5/23/07 ED is now Scheduled for Production, Has been assigned a VIN. 535xiT Monaco Blue loaded. My first ED and cannot wait.


----------



## bhsLovesBlustar (Jan 15, 2007)

e36m3r -- Please add me to your list as a definite APRIL 16 (make that 7:30am)... 335 cabrio 

Anyone else on date? I'd be happy to post the picture.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Please change my date and car (I couldn't post the real date until BMW publicly announced the date for the BMW WELT opening)
> 
> 15. October 2007
> 550i Carbonschwarz metallic


Should we anticipate another Roundel article?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

L Seca said:


> Should we anticipate another Roundel article?


 Another Roundel article, a Business Traveler magazine article, perhaps a Bimmer article... plus a podcast of the delivery on www.bmwcca.org


----------



## monacoblu (Mar 22, 2007)

*June 20*

Picking up a 328i on June 20 (monaco bl, manual, nav, prem pkg, cold pkg, ipod, sirius, bge lthr). Factory tour June 28 before coming back to US to obsess for another couple of weeks!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Just signed the contract for her, so there's no going back now... 
335i on May 16.


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

*June 19th*

Picking up my 535i on June 18!


----------



## JLMarx (Mar 3, 2007)

E92 335i pick up on July 12th! Sparkling Graphite over Coral Red :thumbup:


----------



## barclay (Apr 30, 2007)

2 May - 6 May - Munich, Salzburg and anywhere else the X3 takes us...


----------



## JCooper (Jan 6, 2007)

I pick up my 335i sedan on Monday, May 14th. I placed the order in January and can't believe I'm just over a week away from driving it.

Heading through the Swiss Alps, up through Strasbourg, and ultimately dropping off in Paris.


----------



## DGF (Jul 23, 2002)

July 6th!! A quick scan just turned up "iiask" on the same date - anybody else for the 6th?

335 Convertible 

Munich -> Prague -> Berlin -> Amsterdam -> Paris -> London (drop off at LHR).

My 4th ED in 5 years - addicted, moi? I'm just as jazzed as I was with the first one!!

- Dave


----------



## el jeffe (May 9, 2007)

oh yeah.... picking up an e90 335i on 5/25


----------



## woodie5 (Mar 11, 2007)

Can hardly wait. Pick up my 331i July 19th.


----------



## vraj83 (Jan 25, 2007)

*July 16*

Picking up my new 'vert on July 16 - now I'm just counting the days...


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

DGF said:


> July 6th!! A quick scan just turned up "iiask" on the same date - anybody else for the 6th?
> 
> 335 Convertible
> 
> ...


If you are taking in the Dingelfingen factory tour at 1:30 P.M. on the 6th - might run into you as we are picking up on the 5th. It is possible we may be factory toured out though from the prior day. What color did you decide on for exterior, interior and trim?


----------



## arunp (Feb 15, 2004)

ED date changed, new pickup date 16th July. Picking up a 08 550i


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

mdurnwald said:


> Picking up my 535i on June 18!


Make that June 19!!!


----------



## britinva (Mar 7, 2007)

*June 25th pickup scheduled*

Scheduled to pick up E93 335i on Friday 6/25


----------



## 2nynbak (Jan 28, 2007)

Picking up a 328 convertible on May 29th. It's in the paint shop now the ED rep at BMWNA told me tonight.


----------



## DGF (Jul 23, 2002)

Northcar said:


> If you are taking in the Dingelfingen factory tour at 1:30 P.M. on the 6th - might run into you as we are picking up on the 5th. It is possible we may be factory toured out though from the prior day. What color did you decide on for exterior, interior and trim?


Still haven't decided on my factory tour details yet - still exhausted from all the other decisions!

Decided on Artic Gray/Gray Interior/Dark Poplar - gray on gray doesn't seem that popular on the forum, but I'm burnt out on beige, and my wife doesn't like the other options!

- D


----------



## schlagmeister (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm picking up my very first BMW (335xi) on July 11 and dropping it off in Amsterdam (some time before July 20).


----------



## yankfan71 (Mar 20, 2007)

July 16 for me...550i


----------



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be picking up an E90 335i on July 19.


----------



## richm53 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm scheduled to pick up my 535xi on June 20th! Arriving Munich June 18.

535xi, monaco blue,natural,anthracite headliner,bamboo,sport,nav,ipod,rear shades,satellite,prem,cold weather,fold down seats and ,sadly no 6spd.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

stangmatt66 said:


> We haven't had an update to the table since April 14. e36M3r, are you still updating this thread with the table?


Hi All, Yes, I haven't been able to get around to it lately, and perhaps after a 2.5 year run, I should leave it.

The thread is still valid, as one can follow it, and see if someone else is picking up same time as them, thus reply and converse. The point of it was to encourage a meetup, which we had a very nice one with 12+ attending. However, it doesn't seem others are making the effort. Perhaps ours was just a cool group who were all in the same grove.

Anyway, I have the source file I use for editing here, I make changes to that, then copy the whole file into a new post here. If someone wants to maintain the table I can send them the file. Otherwise just use the thread as it has been the last month or so.

Thanks everyone.
Gene


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

Arriving October 3, 2007, hitting the Ocktoberfest then picking up 335 Convertible on October 4, 2007. Spending a week in Switzerland, 5 days in Austria (south of Salzburg), and the last 3 days in Munich. Dropping car off on the 17th of October.


----------



## Bubulak (Jun 4, 2007)

*Congrats and good luck!*

Hello,

I am looking to buy a new BMW - would love to do ED. How far in advance do I have to book the car before I can pick it up and how long does it take to came back from Germany to US once I pick it up?

Also, any idea when can I order the 2008 version of 335xi? Is it worth waiting for?

Thanks in advance,

Paul


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Bubulak said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to buy a new BMW - would love to do ED. How far in advance do I have to book the car before I can pick it up and how long does it take to came back from Germany to US once I pick it up?
> 
> ...


 You may have noticed that this thread is entitled "*The Official when are you going to Munich thread! ". *It is for posting your planned/confirmed date for your factory delivery. It is not, on the other hand, for starting entirely discussions, esp. for very basic questions.

The qustions you ask have been covered in many threads here so use the SEARCH button and the wiki and after you familiarize yourself more with the process (try following threads for a few days to learn more), you will probably have all of your questions answered by osmosis.


----------



## graystone (Mar 16, 2007)

*First ED*

335I sport can't wait....:wave: :banana: june 26th

I believe my sales guy said that this summer is now booked solid , so the 2008 model is looking good for you. It will take from what im told and read 6 weeks to get to the U.S.A
from Munich...I would plan know if you have your heart set on the ED.

P.S. the waiting is painfull though...:thumbdwn: but the A8in Munich will be worth the wait I surmise:thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Bubulak (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks - will do.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Hi All, Yes, I haven't been able to get around to it lately, and perhaps after a 2.5 year run, I should leave it.
> 
> The thread is still valid, as one can follow it, and see if someone else is picking up same time as them, thus reply and converse. The point of it was to encourage a meetup, which we had a very nice one with 12+ attending. However, it doesn't seem others are making the effort. Perhaps ours was just a cool group who were all in the same grove.
> 
> ...


Gene, it's been a great run :thumbup: and I think it's very worthwhile (esp. when we tally up how many cars B'fest does each year for factory delivery).

I'm not going to try to talk you into doing this - ok, maybe a little (maybe quarterly updates) but perhaps we could use a Web-based calendaring software for this and people cost post their details on a specific date.

It wouldn't be a thread but it would service much of the same purpose.


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

I don't want this thread going off track but I did just toss together a new calendar for European Deliveries here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=3

I put an example in on June 6, 2007 for a pick up. People can add an event (aka European Delivery pick-up) by clicking on the Add New Event button.

Thoughts?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

pix335i said:


> I don't want this thread going off track but I did just toss together a new calendar for European Deliveries here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=3
> 
> ...


Looks promising (and that was a very quick reply!) - but when I try to enter something I get
*you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:*


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, I was realizing I needed to add some custom permissions to allow posting events in there. Should be able to post events now.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

pix335i said:


> Yes, I was realizing I needed to add some custom permissions to allow posting events in there. Should be able to post events now.


Posted. Not bad :thumbup:

Is it possible to have it link back to the Euro. Delivery forum eventually as opposed to "calendar" right now.

Also, how long will someone be able to edit an entry. People change dates weeks after entering


----------



## Wosby (Dec 27, 2004)

Posted my ED date/vehicle.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

It seems like you have to post the information in the "subject" space for the entry to show on the calendar. If you do, then there is effectively only one entry per day. Is that the way we should post? I posted in the text space.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Asteroid said:


> It seems like you have to post the information in the "subject" space for the entry to show on the calendar. If you do, then there is effectively only one entry per day. Is that the way we should post? I posted in the text space.


I listed 2 items on 23 October.


----------



## Wosby (Dec 27, 2004)

Asteroid said:


> It seems like you have to post the information in the "subject" space for the entry to show on the calendar. If you do, then there is effectively only one entry per day. Is that the way we should post? I posted in the text space.


dont choose the all day setting. choose range, and select like a hour range.


----------



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool - put my date in, too. Seems like this should serve our purpose, no?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

me too... date entered


----------



## TurbozFL (May 15, 2007)

*335i Blk 6sp Saddle June 28 ED Delivery*

335i Blk 6sp Saddle June 28 ED Delivery


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dave_ee said:


> Cool - put my date in, too. Seems like this should serve our purpose, no?


I think so, although it won't tally at the end of the year. Glad I thought of it and that we had a calendar system handy!


----------



## DougC (Aug 18, 2006)

It looks thyat we will have few identical cars delivered on 7/20
Mine is 07 Montego Blue BMW E90 335i, same as Wosby


----------

